# 489 Far South Coast NSW



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, any guys apply for 489 Far South Coast NSW?
I know some guys whose occupation has received negative result.
Is there anyone who have received positive result?


----------



## nosh23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you know when they submitted their applications?


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

When you say a negative result; does that mean for state sponsorship or EOI or for VISA?


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

nosh23 said:


> Do you know when they submitted their applications?





nosh23 said:


> Do you know when they submitted their applications?


They submitted applications about 03/18 or so.


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

RGK2013 said:


> When you say a negative result; does that mean for state sponsorship or EOI or for VISA?


I mean for state sponsorship.


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

There are three guys, including myself, required to transfer the remaining application fee because the extra fee has occurred during last EFT, which resulted in that the application fee RDA FSC received was less than $770.00 AUD expected. 
E.G, I was required to transfer another $15.00 AUD. 
Wish it means good luck.


----------



## samyut (Apr 16, 2014)

how long(processing time) is the RDA-FSC taking at present for 489 nomination?


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

samyut said:


> how long(processing time) is the RDA-FSC taking at present for 489 nomination?


The RDA FSC certified officer said that the maximum is three months.

The actual time varied according to the number of applications they received.

As I mentioned before, I heard that two guys who submitted their applications earlier received negative results after three weeks


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

Another three guys have been rejected by state sponsorship.

Anyone receive positive or successful result?


----------



## nosh23 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just received a negative result as well as my two friends. We submitted our applications on 26 March


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

All the best guys!

Don't be disheartened I am sure there are great things in store for us if not NSW then there are 7 more states to scout!

Peace and God Bless.


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

dear, bad luck.

could you tell me what your reference number are?

do you also apply for 261313?


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

nosh23 said:


> I just received a negative result as well as my two friends. We submitted our applications on 26 March


dear, bad luck. Would you mind telling me what your reference number are ?

Do you also apply for 261313?

thanks


----------



## nosh23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup. I applied for 261313... 849/1314/0046


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

nosh23 said:


> Yup. I applied for 261313... 849/1314/0046


There may be many candidates for 261313. In total, my five friends have been rejected.

It seems that you are applying onshore, aren't you?


----------



## nosh23 (Apr 12, 2014)

henpat said:


> There may be many candidates for 261313. In total, my five friends have been rejected.
> 
> It seems that you are applying onshore, aren't you?


Yes I am applying onshore.. currently on 457 visa


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

nosh23 said:


> Yes I am applying onshore.. currently on 457 visa



We are pretty confused about how FSC reject applicants.

Anyway, dear, come on and go ahead. 

God bless you.


----------



## samyut (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello friends, 
Has anyone received nomination from RDA-FSC? I applied on 25 Mar'14 but not yet received any +ve/-ve decision.


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

samyut said:


> Hello friends,
> Has anyone received nomination from RDA-FSC? I applied on 25 Mar'14 but not yet received any +ve/-ve decision.


As I know, nobody.


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

I have received negative result today.


----------



## samyut (Apr 16, 2014)

henpat said:


> I have received negative result today.


So sad to hear. Could you please tell us the 1.Date you applied. 2.Onshore/Offsore? and 3.Your ANZSCO code. It could be useful for many of us waiting for the FSC decision.


----------



## henpat (Apr 10, 2014)

1. 21-03-2014
2. Offshore
3. 261313


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Can you please explain me about CO ? Present i filed EOI(july 2014) and submitted attested/notarized certificates and Filled application form for regional area in NSW (FAr south coast) with 770 Dollars . Now can you explain me further process?


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought of applying to far south coast region as Industrial Engineer.

Please suggest me which region is better before applying for Industrial Engineer.
The regions given are 
Orana, Southern inland,northern inland,Murray.....Pls suggest me which one to select other than south coast


----------



## toharman (Oct 27, 2014)

*Got approval from Far south coast*

Hi,

I have received the positive result and then i applied for the visa and got the visa grant. Now i am planning to move the Far south coast in January 2015. anyone else here who got the visa and moved to that area?

Please contact me


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Toharman which is your occupation?


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

Guys, can you tell me what were the reason told by far south coast for rejecting your applications? I am considering of applying for code 261313 and it will help me and others. 

Thank you.


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Lexa111 said:


> Guys, can you tell me what were the reason told by far south coast for rejecting your applications? I am considering of applying for code 261313 and it will help me and others.
> 
> Thank you.


"Dear X,

The Assessment Panel has completed its assessment of your application, reference number Y.

As noted on our website:

RDA FSC expects applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website.
Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will not be approved and, as noted elsewhere, no refunds are given under any circumstances.

The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:

- The Skills Assessment is not certified;
- The IELTS is not certified;
- The copy of your passport is not certified;
- The passports for dependants are not certified.

As the requirements have not been met, and given the above, it is with regret that the Assessment Panel has determined your application as unsuccessful.

This decision is final and, as stated on our website, no further correspondence will be entered into regarding this application.

Kind regards,
Regional Certifying Officer"


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

*hi all, lets refresh this thread 

Please share your info about FAR SOUTH COAST 489*


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

Usernameless said:


> "Dear X,
> 
> The Assessment Panel has completed its assessment of your application, reference number Y.
> 
> ...



Wow, this seems extremely harsh given you paid $770 for nomination. They could have just asked for certified copies.


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Lexa111 said:


> Wow, this seems extremely harsh given you paid $770 for nomination. They could have just asked for certified copies.


I agree! But I can't blame them (o.k... I've lied here, 'cause I blame them for being such *&%$#$ ) since they listed on their website that they require certified copies. 

After their decision was made, I mailed a few other NSW regional offices regarding certified copies queries and got answers that it isn't a big deal for them if document is not certified if original scans are in a good quality (all information is visible) and if some document doesn't satisfy their criteria it is not problem to send new one later without paying a new fee.
It seems that FSC has different/isolated policy, which is based on collecting money, but not accepting skilled workers. It seems that I'll join to following group:

https://www.facebook.com/I-Hate-Nowra-258675038768/?fref=ts


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

Usernameless said:


> I agree! But I can't blame them (o.k... I've lied here, 'cause I blame them for being such *&%$#$ ) since they listed on their website that they require certified copies.
> 
> After their decision was made, I mailed a few other NSW regional offices regarding certified copies queries and got answers that it isn't a big deal for them if document is not certified if original scans are in a good quality (all information is visible) and if some document doesn't satisfy their criteria it is not problem to send new one later without paying a new fee.
> It seems that FSC has different/isolated policy, which is based on collecting money, but not accepting skilled workers. It seems that I'll join to following group:
> ...


hahaha  I don't blame you, even if they say they want certified copies they could have still emailed you asking for one and give a timeline. Anyway, what was your code?

My code is 261313 and seems like there are no choices when it comes to 489 visa. Well good luck with your application and hope it will work out for you.


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Lexa111 said:


> hahaha  I don't blame you, even if they say they want certified copies they could have still emailed you asking for one and give a timeline. Anyway, what was your code?
> 
> My code is 261313 and seems like there are no choices when it comes to 489 visa. Well good luck with your application and hope it will work out for you.


Thanks so much for all your good wishes. My code is 233311, so I have had a few options for NSW. As you can guess, for my 2nd attempt I chose non-FSC option , and it runs smoothly so far...

As you learned something from my mistakes, I think that you have better chances to realize your dreams in FSC. 

I wish you a good luck with your nomination, visa application, relocation to FSC, getting PR, citizenship, life,....


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

Usernameless said:


> Thanks so much for all your good wishes. My code is 233311, so I have had a few options for NSW. As you can guess, for my 2nd attempt I chose non-FSC option , and it runs smoothly so far...
> 
> As you learned something from my mistakes, I think that you have better chances to realize your dreams in FSC.
> 
> I wish you a good luck with your nomination, visa application, relocation to FSC, getting PR, citizenship, life,....



You are very kind and thank you. But you know, I went on to join Shoalhaven facebook community page and asked them few questions about jobs situation. There were very rude, even commenting don't come over here. So, I think I will have to think about what to do. But thank you for all the same anyway and I wish the same in other parts of NSW or in Australia. It is a beautiful country!


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Just a quick question..
How can we prove health and character requirements listed on the website under application assessment category. I have couple of questions 
(1) Do we need to undergo medical examination to apply for NSW far south coast region? 
(2) do we need to submit the police clearance certificate with NSW far south coast application..
I'm waiting for the answer
Thanks


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

henpat said:


> Another three guys have been rejected by state sponsorship.
> 
> Anyone receive positive or successful result?


Can you please tell the reason of rejection
THANKS


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

nosh23 said:


> I just received a negative result as well as my two friends. We submitted our applications on 26 March


Reason for rejection?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ibsyed said:


> Reason for rejection?


That post was made 2.5 years ago.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Did you get a reply on the below questions. I am also planning to do the same. Apply for 489 NSW FSC. 

For education documents do we need to send from secondary school onwards or from graduation is enough? 



Ibsyed said:


> Just a quick question..
> How can we prove health and character requirements listed on the website under application assessment category. I have couple of questions
> (1) Do we need to undergo medical examination to apply for NSW far south coast region?
> (2) do we need to submit the police clearance certificate with NSW far south coast application..
> ...


----------



## Ibsyed (Sep 17, 2016)

Bachelor's or master's degree will do
Thanks


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

*FSC application*



Ibsyed said:


> Just a quick question..
> How can we prove health and character requirements listed on the website under application assessment category. I have couple of questions
> (1) Do we need to undergo medical examination to apply for NSW far south coast region?
> (2) do we need to submit the police clearance certificate with NSW far south coast application..
> ...


Hello Brother,

Did you get a response for this? Kindly let me know as well 

Kind regards,
Eldho


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

epb989 said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> Did you get a response for this? Kindly let me know as well
> 
> ...


both 1 and 2 are needed when you apply to DIBP and not when applying to NSW.


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

I applied for 489 FSC nomination...can anyone tell how long it will take to get a reply....thanks 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

You mean negative result for state sponsorship or Visa application? 





henpat said:


> Hi, any guys apply for 489 Far South Coast NSW?
> I know some guys whose occupation has received negative result.
> Is there anyone who have received positive result?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

It takes about three months to get it processed from NSW FSC.



kamal.v said:


> I applied for 489 FSC nomination...can anyone tell how long it will take to get a reply....thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> It takes about three months to get it processed from NSW FSC.


Are you currently living in FSC?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,
Any new NSW FSC nominations for 263111?


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

When did you apply samlk?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

samlk said:


> Hi,
> Any new NSW FSC nominations for 263111?


I applied for 263111 on the 19th of June and still waiting 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

kamal.v said:


> When did you apply samlk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


not applied yet..preparing my docs and same time doing some research about this region.


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

samlk said:


> not applied yet..preparing my docs and same time doing some research about this region.


How many points you have ?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

kamal.v said:


> How many points you have ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


65 (including state spon 10)


----------



## kamal.v (Apr 19, 2017)

samlk said:


> 65 (including state spon 10)


I had 50 so went for NSW FSC nomination to get 10 points. Lets see how man...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

kamal.v said:


> I had 50 so went for NSW FSC nomination to get 10 points. Lets see how man...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


When did you apply? Do you know about this region? Is it hard to get settled there with family?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Did u move to fsc.. i have received grant please help me with some info on the area.....


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Three month...


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

What is your occupation? And EOI points?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone going to far south coast on 489? I am planning for accommodation etc in FSC... looking for people already in FSC on 489...


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Software Engineer 65 points including 10 for Regional SS. 



samlk said:


> What is your occupation? And EOI points?


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

zpat978 said:


> Software Engineer 65 points including 10 for Regional SS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is tourism area. IT jobs seems hard to find. Are you going with family?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

I have 50points and i am almost reaching 40y and then i will loose 10points more. 
I currently can try only for regional nominal 489. Looking my options for 263111. 
Where are the chances? 
I see tasmania or nsw has this category, is there any other region who offers 489?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Give IELTS/PTE ASAP and apply for SS as soon as poosible... u need to check individual states who are sponsoring ur occupation... U need IELTS before u create EOI... 




theariezman said:


> I have 50points and i am almost reaching 40y and then i will loose 10points more.
> I currently can try only for regional nominal 489. Looking my options for 263111.
> Where are the chances?
> I see tasmania or nsw has this category, is there any other region who offers 489?
> ...


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Give IELTS/PTE ASAP and apply for SS as soon as poosible... u need to check individual states who are sponsoring ur occupation... U need IELTS before u create EOI...


I gave PTE and secure 61 (eq 6.5 IELTS) but now code 263111 not in tasmania list however it is available for NSW but they need IELTS 7 or PTE 65.

I will try to improve my score. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yet in the planning stage as to when to go. Will be going with family but heard it is even diff to find rented accomadation as they ask for local pay slip which we cannot give as we are moving from out of country... Lets see wanted to get in touch with some one moved there.





samlk said:


> zpat978 said:
> 
> 
> > Software Engineer 65 points including 10 for Regional SS.
> ...


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi zpat,
Your timeline shows that it took 5 months to get FSC SS? They say they reply within three months.

I also trying to collect many information as possible. Basically, FSC has three sub-regions (or cities)
Shoalheaven Eurobodella and Bega Valley. It looks like Shoalheaven has more opportunities than others. though it is hard to find any IT Jobs, we can still try to find any job to satisfy 1 year work condition for 887 visa.
I think, first we can go alone and let the family join us later. Need to confirm this.


----------



## AZY1223 (Jul 31, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Give IELTS/PTE ASAP and apply for SS as soon as poosible... u need to check individual states who are sponsoring ur occupation... U need IELTS before u create EOI...


Hi, 

I noticed from your profile it took 5 months to get a reply from Far South coast. Do you know if they usually take this long?

Any idea on my chances with 263111 if apply to Far south coast with (65+10)

Thanks


----------



## Azher786 (Sep 11, 2017)

EOI lodged for Far south coast NSW
60+10 points, Aeronautical Engineer(233911)


----------



## efr (Sep 13, 2017)

*Looking for recomendations*

Hi there, I'm looking for someone who are experiencing the application of 489 Visa with the 2631111 for Far South Coast.
I know that might be very difficult to find a job in your area, for this locattion.
So, if anyone knows what cities the State can send a person or family with the 489 Visa, please notify me? 

I will probably begin to apply in January, I'm still sutdying for PTE. And will probably get 60 pts with the state nomination.

Thanks!


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I got 489 FSC,, still planning thinking how to go there... 



efr said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for someone who are experiencing the application of 489 Visa with the 2631111 for Far South Coast.
> I know that might be very difficult to find a job in your area, for this locattion.
> So, if anyone knows what cities the State can send a person or family with the 489 Visa, please notify me?
> 
> ...


----------



## efr (Sep 13, 2017)

Did the state say what city do you need to stay? Or you can choose? How is it sended to you?
I'm really worried about this part of the process. Thank you.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

You have to stay in FSC regional area. have you already for grant or applied? 




efr said:


> Did the state say what city do you need to stay? Or you can choose? How is it sended to you?
> I'm really worried about this part of the process. Thank you.


----------



## efr (Sep 13, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> You have to stay in FSC regional area. have you already for grant or applied?


I'm studying for PTE. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

AZY1223 said:


> zpat978 said:
> 
> 
> > Give IELTS/PTE ASAP and apply for SS as soon as poosible... u need to check individual states who are sponsoring ur occupation... U need IELTS before u create EOI...
> ...


Hi, if you have 65 points without ss why not go for subclass 189 or 190, you will get direct PR.. 489 is TR..


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

anyone got 489 fsc moved to FSC or planning to go to FSC?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Far South Coast 489 SS*

Looking for people who has knowledge on far south coast area, anyone stayed in the area on 489 or going to stay there... we can share experiences etc here. Places to stay, job opportunities, accommodation towns etc in Far South Coast.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

zpat978 said:


> Looking for people who has knowledge on far south coast area, anyone stayed in the area on 489 or going to stay there... we can share experiences etc here. Places to stay, job opportunities, accommodation towns etc in Far South Coast.


waiting for my grant, lodging today. Did you have any verification?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey good to hear to lodged is it for far south coast ? which visa? i did not get any verification got direct grant.. if you are yet to medicals please do asap before co asks, also upload all documents including form 80... let me know if you on wa... 



Sheetal Bob said:


> waiting for my grant, lodging today. Did you have any verification?


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Great to connect. Yes for Far South Coast. Same points as you. May i ask how long does Medicals take.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

for me it took one day in mumbai. they take 2/3 days to upload results.. 




Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi Great to connect. Yes for Far South Coast. Same points as you. May i ask how long does Medicals take.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> anyone got 489 fsc moved to FSC or planning to go to FSC?


 can you plz share your fsc 489 application processing time


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> for me it took one day in mumbai. they take 2/3 days to upload results..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 will you plz provide me your time line for 489 nomination by FSC , I applied on 11th sep 2017 for fsc nomination. When can I expect any reply from them?


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Ramansaini,

I had applied on 14th June and got an invite on 7 Sept, but in my case my ACS had expired and that had to be redone, hence the additional delay. But an approximate wait of 3 months for an invite is the current time line and should me expected. As far as the visa / grant goes zpat978's took 3 months. Its in his signature.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi Ramansaini,
> 
> I had applied on 14th June and got an invite on 7 Sept, but in my case my ACS had expired and that had to be redone, hence the additional delay. But an approximate wait of 3 months for an invite is the current time line and should me expected. As far as the visa / grant goes zpat978's took 3 months. Its in his signature.


 Thx for the reply , by the way have you moved to fsc or not?


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi Ramansaini,
> 
> I had applied on 14th June and got an invite on 7 Sept, but in my case my ACS had expired and that had to be redone, hence the additional delay. But an approximate wait of 3 months for an invite is the current time line and should me expected. As far as the visa / grant goes zpat978's took 3 months. Its in his signature.


 I hope I get my invite soon , I applied in mechanical engineer occupation with 60+10 points


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

I applied 489 for FSC aeronautical engineer 55+10 and am also waiting for grant. Looks like moving to FSC is not as easy.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> anyone got 489 fsc moved to FSC or planning to go to FSC?


I am looking for city area of nowra and accomodation available around it. How is your search going?


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Have not got the visa yet


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Have not got the visa yet


 I hope you got your visa soon. Plz remain in touch so that I can take some feed back from you regarding far south coast area and job opportunities.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

zpat978 said:


> for me it took one day in mumbai. they take 2/3 days to upload results..


Hi zpat978,

Are you aware of any FSC whats app group or Forum, please do let me know. Thank you.


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aerocleaner said:


> I am looking for city area of nowra and accomodation available around it. How is your search going?


I have applied as an Aeronautical engineer for FSC this month. Any idea how long it gonna take the invitation?


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

I applied with 55+10 points as well.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

mel91 said:


> I applied with 55+10 points as well.


 hi guys , I also applied for fsc in mechanical engineer occupation with 60+5 points , do share your experience about the job scenario in fsc area


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> hi guys , I also applied for fsc in mechanical engineer occupation with 60+5 points , do share your experience about the job scenario in fsc area


Don't know about the current job market.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Sheetal Bob said:


> zpat978 said:
> 
> 
> > for me it took one day in mumbai. they take 2/3 days to upload results..
> ...


 hi guys , we started a WhatsApp group for the people moving to fsc , do send me ur numbers in private message so that we can exchange our knowledge, thanks


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

It takes around three months for FSC to issue invitation after they acknowledge that they got your EOI. I can't really comment on the job prospects as I have not been there. Take my opinion with pinch of salt, opportunities are slim to none in mechanical/aero.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> mel91 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied with 55+10 points as well.
> ...


I am confused about your point tally. Is your point total 60 without FSC or is it 60 +10 with FSC . If its 60 then NSW State nomination gives you +5 and chances of you getting 190 will be very high howeverit might take more than 8, 9 months. And 190 is PR* and 489 is pathway for PR.


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi 
I m new here, 
I am having every requirement fulfilled except for experience. I only have 1yr10months of experience after ASC for 263111 with 60pts. Can anyone guide what I can do now?


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello guys,

If anyone applied for FSC NSW and awaiting or the invitation please PM me with your mobile number. We have made a WhatsApp chat group with other applicants. So we can get updates from all you guys. Thanks


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Aerocleaner said:


> Ramansaini said:
> 
> 
> > mel91 said:
> ...


My points are 60+10 and I have applied both for 190 and 489 , actually I think there is lot of competition in mechanical engineer category and that's why I applied for 489 also. Every state is getting stringent , so its better to enter Australia first


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aerocleaner said:


> It takes around three months for FSC to issue invitation after they acknowledge that they got your EOI. I can't really comment on the job prospects as I have not been there. Take my opinion with pinch of salt, opportunities are slim to none in mechanical/aero.



Thanks mate. We applied in the same week bro. And same occupation as well.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

mel91 said:


> Thanks mate. We applied in the same week bro. And same occupation as well.


Yes we are from same occupation, I have not met many people applying with 233911. So, its good to know there are others who are taking the same path.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> My points are 60+10 and I have applied both for 190 and 489 , actually I think there is lot of competition in mechanical engineer category and that's why I applied for 489 also. Every state is getting stringent , so its better to enter Australia first


You are applying with 70 points for 489 so your chance of getting nomination is as high as it can be,imho. 65 points for 190 also puts you in a decent position for 190 but it might take 7,8 months.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hii

thats would great a whatsapp group for FSC ....have sent you a prviate message please add me

by the way where r u? are you also for FSC ? 



Ramansaini said:


> hi guys , we started a WhatsApp group for the people moving to fsc , do send me ur numbers in private message so that we can exchange our knowledge, thanks


----------



## Azher786 (Sep 11, 2017)

Even I have applied 233911 with 60+10


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Azher786 said:


> Even I have applied 233911 with 60+10


Can you do breakdown of your 60? Have you applied 190, 65 have good chance,imo. 
So far there are three people in this thread who applied 489 fsc 233911.


----------



## mdrafieie (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi everyone


----------



## Azher786 (Sep 11, 2017)

Aerocleaner said:


> Azher786 said:
> 
> 
> > Even I have applied 233911 with 60+10
> ...


Bachelors 15
Australian study 5
Age 30
English 10
Yes I have applied 190 as well in feb 2017


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi MD welcome




mdrafieie said:


> Hi everyone


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Azher786 said:


> Bachelors 15
> Australian study 5
> Age 30
> English 10
> Yes I have applied 190 as well in feb 2017


Thanks for getting back. I hope you are also doing professional year, which will give you extra 5 points. Looking at everything, I would say you have very good chance of settling in australia. Which uni did you do your bachelor's from?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone moved or moving to FSC?


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Anyone moved or moving to FSC?


Not yet. I am keeping an eye out for rooms and jobs. I am in Melbourne atm. I am planning to travel there and have a look around maybe.
What about you? Have you travelled to FSC yet?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not yet.. am thinking of moving around Jan or Feb 2018. Have received the grant for 489 now planning.. not able to get good temp accommodation.. 



Aerocleaner said:


> Not yet. I am keeping an eye out for rooms and jobs. I am in Melbourne atm. I am planning to travel there and have a look around maybe.
> What about you? Have you travelled to FSC yet?


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Not yet.. am thinking of moving around Jan or Feb 2018. Have received the grant for 489 now planning.. not able to get good temp accommodation..


Yes, getting accomodation can be a challenge in new city.
Since you already got a grant,I have a question for you. Do they specify how soon you have to arrive in aus or FSC ? 
If you go to FSC website they have pdf file with contact details of local real estate agents, you should try to contact them. I am going to do the same.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I need to arrive in Auss/FSC before Aug 2018 i cannot make first entry after Aug 2018. 

Do let me know if you get accommodation. I tried some agents but they asking for Australia pay slips, also they said you need to be here to inspect the property. 

If you find any decent hotels for temp stay in FSC nowra please let me know... 





Aerocleaner said:


> Yes, getting accomodation can be a challenge in new city.
> Since you already got a grant,I have a question for you. Do they specify how soon you have to arrive in aus or FSC ?
> If you go to FSC website they have pdf file with contact details of local real estate agents, you should try to contact them. I am going to do the same.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> I need to arrive in Auss/FSC before Aug 2018 i cannot make first entry after Aug 2018.
> 
> Do let me know if you get accommodation. I tried some agents but they asking for Australia pay slips, also they said you need to be here to inspect the property.
> 
> If you find any decent hotels for temp stay in FSC nowra please let me know...


 Sure mate, i will let you know if I find anything. Atleast you have enough time to plan and move. Are you moving alone or do you have any family coming with you?


----------



## mdrafieie (Oct 18, 2017)

thanx for replying. i am waiting for an invite from FSC


----------



## Keneri (Oct 27, 2017)

i am new here and i want to confirm if anyone with similar case, i applied for 489 far south coast 263111 , all required document submitted including professional certifications but with 1 year 9 months experience when the minimum years of experience is 2years. Please do we have anyone with similar case that got an invitation please?


----------



## Keneri (Oct 27, 2017)

Keneri said:


> i am new here and i want to confirm if anyone with similar case, i applied for 489 far south coast 263111 , all required document submitted including professional certifications but with 1 year 9 months experience when the minimum years of experience is 2years. Please do we have anyone with similar case that got an invitation please?


with 60+10= 70point


----------



## Keneri (Oct 27, 2017)

I have 1year and 9 months experience and minimum year of experience is 2years.I have applied for 190 with 60+5 =65 since August and also applied for 489 same day with 60+10=70.

Please what are my chances as am tired of paying school fees here in Australia. 



Eoi submitted August 15th


Expert please advise


----------



## Leigh-Ncube (Oct 30, 2017)

Usernameless said:


> Thanks so much for all your good wishes. My code is 233311, so I have had a few options for NSW. As you can guess, for my 2nd attempt I chose non-FSC option , and it runs smoothly so far...
> 
> As you learned something from my mistakes, I think that you have better chances to realize your dreams in FSC.
> 
> I wish you a good luck with your nomination, visa application, relocation to FSC, getting PR, citizenship, life,....


Hey mate...i have the same skills as you 233311 ...which region did u end up applying for?


----------



## Leigh-Ncube (Oct 30, 2017)

Please add me to the whatsap group <*SNIP*> i am also waiting for nomination in FSC
*Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Leigh-Ncube said:


> Please add me to the whatsap group i am also waiting for nomination in FSC
> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


send your number in private msg to me


----------



## Leigh-Ncube (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey mate i have the same skills as you 233311, i want to pursue FSC but im not sure if i will be accepted, which one did u get accepted in?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Mostly with Family, wife and kid.. 



Aerocleaner said:


> Sure mate, i will let you know if I find anything. Atleast you have enough time to plan and move. Are you moving alone or do you have any family coming with you?


----------



## rdsingh (Oct 30, 2017)

Please add me in whatsapp group. I’m also waiting for FSC nomination


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Mostly with Family, wife and kid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, zpat978.. Have you decide to which area you are going to move?? 

I was just searching for possible place to move and came across nowra, its in Shoalhaven ... But some people are saying that its 'meth capital' Dont know if they are right or not..


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

rdsingh said:


> Please add me in whatsapp group. I&#8217;m also waiting for FSC nomination


 send ur number in private msg


----------



## rdsingh (Oct 30, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> send ur number in private msg


Hello Ramansaini. I just joined this page so couldn’t send the message


----------



## rdsingh (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Everyone. Can you please tell me how long FSC take to send aknowledgement after you send them application and all documents through email.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

rdsingh said:


> Hello Everyone. Can you please tell me how long FSC take to send aknowledgement after you send them application and all documents through email.


 I think it takes 3-4 working days


----------



## rdsingh (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks mate for quick reply


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I am thinking of nowra only even i heard about meth but thats some areas of nowra not all.. cant find another town in fsc as all seem to be further small and remote.. if you find a better town please let me know.. i am so confused where to stay in FSC... 





Zanoor said:


> Hi, zpat978.. Have you decide to which area you are going to move??
> 
> I was just searching for possible place to move and came across nowra, its in Shoalhaven ... But some people are saying that its 'meth capital' Dont know if they are right or not..


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> I am thinking of nowra only even i heard about meth but thats some areas of nowra not all.. cant find another town in fsc as all seem to be further small and remote.. if you find a better town please let me know.. i am so confused where to stay in FSC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure i will inform you..


----------



## rdsingh (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone.. I applied for FSC by sending all documents to their email. I got a mail from them asking 
To whom it may concern and Please specify what these documents are in reference to and whom.
What should I reply to them


----------



## rachna_s (Oct 26, 2017)

I can you please share your case details?

My case details-
ANZSCO 261313
Points 55
Applied to 489FSC got rejection 




Lexa111 said:


> hahaha  I don't blame you, even if they say they want certified copies they could have still emailed you asking for one and give a timeline. Anyway, what was your code?
> 
> My code is 261313 and seems like there are no choices when it comes to 489 visa. Well good luck with your application and hope it will work out for you.


----------



## rachna_s (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi 
Did you apply through agent?
I applied to FSC489 with 55 points 
got rejection




zpat978 said:


> I am thinking of nowra only even i heard about meth but thats some areas of nowra not all.. cant find another town in fsc as all seem to be further small and remote.. if you find a better town please let me know.. i am so confused where to stay in FSC...


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Did you email them in the specified format along with fee receipt? normally if all documents are sent in specified format they send acknowledgement with ref number in 3/4 days. 





rdsingh said:


> Hello everyone.. I applied for FSC by sending all documents to their email. I got a mail from them asking
> To whom it may concern and Please specify what these documents are in reference to and whom.
> What should I reply to them


----------



## rdsingh (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes, I attached all the documents with fee receipt. They were asking me about the person concern and for what is the purpose. I replied them that “”These documents are supporting documentation for seeking regional nomination for the Skilled Regional Sponsored program by RDA FSC.”” Should I write anything more??


----------



## satish_cah (Nov 1, 2017)

*489 Far south coast-job related doubt*

Experts and friend's please help me. 

I have received 489 visa for Far south coast. I am currently working for Bangalore based company, with offices in Sydney/Melbourne. They want me to work for them. 

How can I work for my company and still respect/abide the 489 visa rules so that I can apply for 887 - PR after 2 years.

Can my company register a business in Far South Coast just for me and I work by sometimes going to Sydney and sometimes remotely from the Far south coast.

Please let me know if this is the right way or is there any other correct way?


----------



## mdrafieie (Oct 18, 2017)

Zanoor said:


> Sure i will inform you..


hi zanoor, zpat978, and all others
I am waiting for my outcome for 489 application with FSC since july 2017
how can i contact you or join whatsapp group if any


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

mdrafieie said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Sure i will inform you..
> ...


 send me your mobile number in private msg


----------



## mdrafieie (Oct 18, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> send me your mobile number in private msg


unable to send PM as I am a new member on forum


----------



## mdrafieie (Oct 18, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> send me your mobile number in private msg


Thank you Ramansaini
Can you do a PM to me , I will appreciate


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

If they have an office in FSC region that should work for you... 



satish_cah said:


> Experts and friend's please help me.
> 
> I have received 489 visa for Far south coast. I am currently working for Bangalore based company, with offices in Sydney/Melbourne. They want me to work for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpp904 (Nov 8, 2017)

I am also waiting for FSC invite for 261313 Software Engineer since August. I can?t PM so please PM so I can give you my number to be added on the group.

The wait has been very hard.


----------



## AZY1223 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you Zanoor,

I already applied for 189 (65 pts) and 190 (65 +5) since June but up to now no invite receieved and no nomination. That's why im looking into 489. And since FSC 489 is not free I just want to know if I have any chance for 263111 - Computer Network and system Engineer.

So far, I have not seen anyone on this thread with that profession. Or is there? Please help. 



Zanoor said:


> Hi, if you have 65 points without ss why not go for subclass 189 or 190, you will get direct PR.. 489 is TR..


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey everyone, can anyone please tell me that 
1. can we apply for 489 visa for a prorata occupation or not. I was told that there is no chance for a prorata occupant to get the 489 visa invite before 189 visa invite. 
2. Will there be any difference in getting family sponsorship and state sponsorship while getting the 489 visa or not. 
Anyone's help would be of great help.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

AZY1223 said:


> Thank you Zanoor,
> 
> I already applied for 189 (65 pts) and 190 (65 +5) since June but up to now no invite receieved and no nomination. That's why im looking into 489. And since FSC 489 is not free I just want to know if I have any chance for 263111 - Computer Network and system Engineer.
> 
> ...


Check on myimmitracker for any invites/grants in your job code..


----------



## chaudharirahul133 (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All,

Can any body told to us what is susses ratio of mechanical engineer invitation for far south coast ?

Thank's


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys, any updates from people on this forum who has applied for fsc and waiting for the invite


----------



## Kawintip (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone. Is the computer network and systems engineer profession 263111 able to apply for a 189 visa? I read from this forum that it could be


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Kawintip said:


> Hi everyone. Is the computer network and systems engineer profession 263111 able to apply for a 189 visa? I read from this forum that it could be


Yes, that's right. You can apply subclass 189 for that code.


----------



## DIPEN2492 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Whatsapp Group*



mel91 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If anyone applied for FSC NSW and awaiting or the invitation please PM me with your mobile number. We have made a WhatsApp chat group with other applicants. So we can get updates from all you guys. Thanks


Please add me to FSC NSW whatsapp group.
Dipen...+<*SNIP*>* Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Kawintip (Nov 28, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Yes, that's right. You can apply subclass 189 for that code.


Thanks for the valuable information. I’ve made amend to the EOI, opting for 189.


----------



## deeps167 (Dec 5, 2017)

*489 to Far south coast, NSW*

Hello All,

Had some queries regarding 489 subclass to Far South Coast, NSW

1. What are the places i'll be able to live and work in this visa?
2. How are the job opportunities for software engineers in this region?
3. What if we do not end up find a job in our occupation? Is there a way to move to a Wollongong or Sydney only to Work?
4. How are the part time opportunities until we find a main stream job?

Thanks for your time in advance!

Regards,
Deepak

Occupation : Software Engineer
Points : 60 
EOI filed on March 2017 for 189 and 190.


----------



## deeps167 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey,

Are you in FSC now? How are the opportunities fro software engineer's? also is it possible to move out of FSC to work if we do not find a job in our applied occupation? Thanks!


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Deepak,

Seems like you are exploring to apply 489 with Far South Coast sponsored. For your questions, please visit to their website. There are some information they have explained about their region.
First of all, please check whether your occupation is listed in their demand or not.

My wife just applied it last week with Systems Analyst, and now waiting for outcome.

Regards..


----------



## deeps167 (Dec 5, 2017)

My Occupation list is open for FSC, NSW.
Any idea about the part time job opportunities?


----------



## deeps167 (Dec 5, 2017)

SLO said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Seems like you are exploring to apply 489 with Far South Coast sponsored. For your questions, please visit to their website. There are some information they have explained about their region.
> First of all, please check whether your occupation is listed in their demand or not.
> ...


My Occupation list is open for FSC, NSW.
Any idea about the part time job opportunities?


----------



## deeps167 (Dec 5, 2017)

mel91 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If anyone applied for FSC NSW and awaiting or the invitation please PM me with your mobile number. We have made a WhatsApp chat group with other applicants. So we can get updates from all you guys. Thanks


Add me as well, Please!
<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes, there is as of now. However, you need to have
----Quoted---
"Minimum two (2) years full-time*, paid employment as a Software Engineer. This condition is separate to any professional year. Minimum score of seven (7) in each IELTS category (or equivalent). 
----Unquote-----

Please visit to their website for more information. For the second question about Job opportunities, i think it may be not so easy. Nevertheless, your occupation is listed in their list which means that there must be opportunities related to that occupation.

I strongly recommend you to visit their website to know more about it.


Regards,
SLO


----------



## deeps167 (Dec 5, 2017)

SLO said:


> Yes, there is as of now. However, you need to have
> ----Quoted---
> "Minimum two (2) years full-time*, paid employment as a Software Engineer. This condition is separate to any professional year. Minimum score of seven (7) in each IELTS category (or equivalent).
> ----Unquote-----
> ...



Yes, i do have 2 +years of work exp in my home town and also have 7 in each band of IELTS. 
After 2 years of living in regional area and 12 months of working, can we move out to urban places with the 489 visa? or do we have to wait for a PR to move out?

My plan is to work 35 hours as part time or full time, and then travel to near by places like Sydney or Wollongong to work for one more year.

Where are you migrating to?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,

I don't think you can move to another region after 2 years (at least 1 year full time job) staying in that region. You can move to another location after grant a Permanent Visa.

After completing above criteria "2 years (at least 1 year full time job) staying in that region", you can apply subclass 887 to get PR and can successfully move to other regions.

We are applying 489 visa in NSW via Systems Analyst (my wife) and I am as partner. How about you? If you have plan, please do apply now.

Regards,


----------



## deeps167 (Dec 5, 2017)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think you can move to another region after 2 years (at least 1 year full time job) staying in that region. You can move to another location after grant a Permanent Visa.
> 
> ...


>>I spoke to many ppl in India and Australia and they told me that we can move even without the PR, However applying a PR is the safest option after 2 years. 
Check this site 

Australian Immigration Law Services

>>We are applying via software engineer. Me the main applicant and my wife the dependent.
>>Have you got your invite from regional area?


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

deeps167 said:


> Yes, i do have 2 +years of work exp in my home town and also have 7 in each band of IELTS.
> After 2 years of living in regional area and 12 months of working, can we move out to urban places with the 489 visa? or do we have to wait for a PR to move out?
> 
> My plan is to work 35 hours as part time or full time, and then travel to near by places like Sydney or Wollongong to work for one more year.
> ...


Hi Deep,I am from Delhi and planning for 489. My occupation is applicable. Since you have planned for this region, can you tell me which is the biggest city under this region. Thanks


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

deeps167 said:


> >>I spoke to many ppl in India and Australia and they told me that we can move even without the PR, However applying a PR is the safest option after 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Thank you for the correction and information. We just submitted our application to FSC last week. We are still waiting for invitation. How about you? Have you received the invitation already?

regards,
SLO


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

To be added to FSC group dont post on the forum ur number, please send private message.... 



deeps167 said:


> Add me as well, Please!
> <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Kawintip (Nov 28, 2017)

I’m new to the forum and not allowed to send a PM. Please help


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Kawintip said:


> I’m new to the forum and not allowed to send a PM. Please help


You should now have access to the Private Message system - that comes just after you have made 5 posts. 

Please remember that all forum members can choose whether they wish to respond to messages from other members or not. 

The easiest way is to left-click on the name of the person in the top left of their post and select "Send a private message to.."

However, you could also look in the green bar across the top of the page and select "Quick Links", or in the column on the far right of the page, scroll down to and select "Member Navigation" and then go to "Send Private Messages" on either of these.

Or, on the very top right of your screen, under your username, select "Private Messages".

Or, in the green bar at the top of the page, select "UserCP" and and scroll down and on the far left select "Private Messages" and then "Send New Message".

Once you have made 5 posts, it may take up to an hour or so for the system to give you access, and you may need to log out and back in again before trying to send messages .


----------



## Lendz (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I received my application result from FSC after around 3 months and it is unsuccessful with below reason ($770 flew away). Anyone please help to advise me how to correct those requirements?

- Skills Assessment is not certified; --> I sent the one which ACS sent me
- There was no SkillSelect form or summary; --> Anyone has that form?
- The IELTS test (or equivalent) was not certified; --> I sent the PTE Score report 
- The resume included no employer contacts or addresses; 
- The educational qualifications and academic transcripts were not certified; --> I sent the colour scan versions 
- Passport was not certified. --> I sent the colour scan version


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lendz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my application result from FSC after around 3 months and it is unsuccessful with below reason ($770 flew away). Anyone please help to advise me how to correct those requirements?
> 
> ...


- Skills Assessment is not certified --> I believe you need to certify this copy and scan
- There was no SkillSelect form or summary; --> You get the PDF which can be downloaded from your SkillSelect account
- The IELTS test (or equivalent) was not certified; --> I believe you need to certify this copy and scan 
- The resume included no employer contacts or addresses; --> They have clearly mentioned to state the contact details of each employer
- The educational qualifications and academic transcripts were not certified; --> I believe you need to certify this copy and scan
- Passport was not certified. --> I believe you need to certify this copy and scan

Experts - Please confirm if the above mentioned details are correct.


----------



## Kawintip (Nov 28, 2017)

FSC states on their website that they need every document certified by JP. 
You’d better contact them and ask them whether you can resubmit all of them.

Sorry I’m not an expert. I submitted my application through a migration agent 1st December and I’m waiting for the results


----------



## Lendz (Sep 30, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> - Skills Assessment is not certified --> I believe you need to certify this copy and scan
> - There was no SkillSelect form or summary; --> You get the PDF which can be downloaded from your SkillSelect account
> - The IELTS test (or equivalent) was not certified; --> I believe you need to certify this copy and scan
> - The resume included no employer contacts or addresses; --> They have clearly mentioned to state the contact details of each employer
> ...


Thanks, Sachinleo80!  



Kawintip said:


> FSC states on their website that they need every document certified by JP.
> You’d better contact them and ask them whether you can resubmit all of them.
> 
> Sorry I’m not an expert. I submitted my application through a migration agent 1st December and I’m waiting for the results


Thank you, Kawintip!


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

Nowra is the biggest place in far south cost region, ie Shoalhaven region.


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

deeps167 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Had some queries regarding 489 subclass to Far South Coast, NSW
> 
> ...


See my responses inline.


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

deeps167 said:


> My Occupation list is open for FSC, NSW.
> Any idea about the part time job opportunities?


It all depends on your luck. you will see something for sure .


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I submitted my EOI for 341111 on skillselect, I have 60 points 50 + 10 SS. Please let me know what are the chances of getting SS ? and please suggest me a region where I can get job ? And care needs to be taken while applying to RDA ?

Thank you


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

[Update] I got positive assessment from FSC. It took them 3 months to give decision. 
Anzesco code:233911


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Aerocleaner said:


> [Update] I got positive assessment from FSC. It took them 3 months to give decision.
> Anzesco code:233911


Many congratulations!! So you have 2 months to pay visa fee! Correct?


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

*Congratulations*



Aerocleaner said:


> [Update] I got positive assessment from FSC. It took them 3 months to give decision.
> Anzesco code:233911


Hey dear,

Can you please guide me how you did with documents certification ? Notary or JP ?


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Many congratulations!! So you have 2 months to pay visa fee! Correct?


Yes, thats correct.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Hey dear,
> 
> Can you please guide me how you did with documents certification ? Notary or JP ?


I used migration agent and they certified all of my documents. If you are in Melbourne send me a PM and I can give you the details of the agent I used.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey, 

make all ur documents certified true copies, FSC is very strict on this. make sure all documents including IELTS Passports mark****s everything is certified true copies.. 



HARESHNN said:


> Hey dear,
> 
> Can you please guide me how you did with documents certification ? Notary or JP ?


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

*Far south coast - processing time*

Hi All

I am applying for far south coast with 75 points
can you please tell me how long the process will take 

Thanks


----------



## Prateek0824 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum... i have applied for Far South coast with 60+10 points on 3rd Oct 2017 as computer Netwrok engineer 263111....Still waiting for the nomination.

Any idea when can i expect the response.

Age -30
Bachelors- 15
Australian Masters-5
Pte-10
25 months experience


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Email them.


Prateek0824 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum... i have applied for Far South coast with 60+10 points on 3rd Oct 2017 as computer Netwrok engineer 263111....Still waiting for the nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

can we use black and white certified copies or colored only? 


zpat978 said:


> Hey,
> 
> make all ur documents certified true copies, FSC is very strict on this. make sure all documents including IELTS Passports mark****s everything is certified true copies..


----------



## Kawintip (Nov 28, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> can we use black and white certified copies or colored only?




You can use either black or color copies as long as they are certified by the JPs.
I applied with both of black and colour ones as some of my documents are in black.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I also applied today for far south coast for computer networks and system engineer.

will have to wait for atleast 3 months to get response back.

Thanks


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Once you complete three months from receiving ref number from FSC u can call them and ask the status... 




Smarffy said:


> Email them.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I also applied today for far south coast for computer networks and system engineer.
> 
> ...


How many points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> How many points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65+10 total 75 points

For far south cost I heard its like first come first serve type not points based.

Thanks


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Correct you get reply from FSC after 3 months irrespective of your total points.. with 65 points you did not try for 190? 



AVIS RAKNAS said:


> 65+10 total 75 points
> 
> For far south cost I heard its like first come first serve type not points based.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi guys ... Back after a long time - A friend of mine got an email from Far South Coast about UNSUCCESSFUL application after submitting EOI to them in October 2017. Total points with Sponsorship 65 (55+10). These are the following reasons mentioned:

1. The applicant's skills assessment does not certify enough work experience for the nominated occupation;
2. The applicant’s resume does not include contact or address details for their employers.

For the first one, ACS assessment shows 4 years and 2 months of experience and as it is ICT occupation, 2 years are deducted and a net of 2 years and 2 months is considered by the sponsoring state/region. The requirement as mentioned on Far South Coast website is a minimum of 2 years, which in my friend's case is valid.

For the second one, I understand that details were missing.

I don't understand what went wrong with them giving the first reason. The second one can be worked out. Do you think it is a good idea to resubmit the application by redoing the CV with all the contact details? If yes, what about the first reason they have given?

Urgent help needed!

Thanks.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

tanaynash said:


> Hi guys ... Back after a long time - A friend of mine got an email from Far South Coast about UNSUCCESSFUL application after submitting EOI to them in October 2017. Total points with Sponsorship 65 (55+10). These are the following reasons mentioned:
> 
> 1. The applicant's skills assessment does not certify enough work experience for the nominated occupation;
> 2. The applicant’s resume does not include contact or address details for their employers.
> ...


 FSC only considers experience which is accessed by acessment authority , acessment letter must clearly indicate 2 or more then 2 years of exp , if the experience written in acessment letter is less then 2 years then FSC will reject ur application . there is difference between written exp in acessment letter and actual exp u have . unfortunately FSC only considers written exp in acessment letter .


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

tanaynash said:


> Hi guys ... Back after a long time - A friend of mine got an email from Far South Coast about UNSUCCESSFUL application after submitting EOI to them in October 2017. Total points with Sponsorship 65 (55+10). These are the following reasons mentioned:
> 
> 1. The applicant's skills assessment does not certify enough work experience for the nominated occupation;
> 2. The applicant’s resume does not include contact or address details for their employers.
> ...




What was your friend’s ACS outcome? Did he/she submitted current employment evidences to show the job is on going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> What was your friend’s ACS outcome? Did he/she submitted current employment evidences to show the job is on going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, he used to work but now is into his family Business. Does it matter? The required relevant experience can be in last 10 years, right? ACS outcome shows experience of 4 years 2 months. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

tanaynash said:


> Nope, he used to work but now is into his family Business. Does it matter? The required relevant experience can be in last 10 years, right? ACS outcome shows experience of 4 years 2 months.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Can you share acs outcome here? I think the two years work experience is in past 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Can you share acs outcome here? I think the two years work experience is in past 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feb 2010 to April 2014. Software Engineer. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

tanaynash said:


> Feb 2010 to April 2014. Software Engineer.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Did he claim any experience points? I think it’s because he doesn’t have recent experience. In eoi you have 10 years window. But in fsc it has to be in 5 years for the eligibility. Rest is as per dibp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Did he claim any experience points? I think it’s because he doesn’t have recent experience. In eoi you have 10 years window. But in fsc it has to be in 5 years for the eligibility. Rest is as per dibp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are u sure about this 5 yr thing? He is not claiming any points. Do u mean that 2 years shud be in recent 5 years or all thr experience shud be in 5 years? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

tanaynash said:


> Are u sure about this 5 yr thing? He is not claiming any points. Do u mean that 2 years shud be in recent 5 years or all thr experience shud be in 5 years?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




I meant the two years requirement must in last 5 years. Rest experience can be claim over the 10 years period. I have also emailed them. Let’s see when they reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi All,

Does anyone who applied during nov 17 got result from far south coast ?

Kindly advise

Thanks


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

It takes 3 months to get an result. So applied in mid Nov should get a reply around mid Feb. 



AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone who applied during nov 17 got result from far south coast ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

How fast is FSC with mechanical engineering? I intend applying to it. How successful is it too? I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can someone advise whether marriage certificate is required when we apply to far south coast. It wasn't mention in the website.

Please advise


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

yes its required. My co contacted me for marriage cert.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Marriage certificate is needed at the time of VISA lodge not for FSC State Sponsorship... 



AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone advise whether marriage certificate is required when we apply to far south coast. It wasn't mention in the website.
> 
> Please advise


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Sijin.joy said:


> It all depends on your luck. you will see something for sure .



Hi Team,

Am new to the platform. I was going through Far south cost 489 process for External Auditor- 221213.

I dint understand their requirement. 
Could you pls throw some light on this.

Minimum two (2) years full-time*,
paid employment in Australia as an
External Auditor. This condition is
separate to any professional year. 

1) If I have 2 years of work experience, then why would one apply for 489, rather 190 and 189?
2) What exactly this means " This condition is separate to any professional year"

Minimum score of seven (7) in
each IELTS category (or
equivalent).

My points
Age - 30
Edu - 20
PTE- 20
Professional Year - 5
total # 75 points.


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

189 or 190 is much better


Saraswat15 said:


> Sijin.joy said:
> 
> 
> > It all depends on your luck. you will see something for sure .
> ...


----------



## wahedali (Oct 8, 2017)

*Employment opportunites in Far South Coast.*

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to know more about the tagline - 

RDA FSC considers a range of other information when assessing each application including, but not limited to, the applicants previous employment experience, ranking in relation to other applicants, demonstrated character and employment opportunities currently available in the region. Please note that the RDA FSC Assessment Panel considers each application in light of these criteria.

From the above, do we need to show that our occupation related jobs are available in the region ??? Please advice. My occupation is software engineer.

Thanks.


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

*2017/18?*

Are there any people out there that are going through the 489 SS South Coast application at the moment?Or have recently applied?
We are planning on applying at the end of March and my husbands job code is on their list.
263111


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am on the same boat too! Applied under Aeronautical Engineer (233911) on 8th December 2017. Now waiting for the result which hopefully will be issued soon (they said 3 months process right?) 

Anyhow, I don't really sure do they really take job availability into consideration. If they do, that could be trouble for me


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

wahedali said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know more about the tagline -
> 
> ...


Well, I may be optimistic, so I hope they don't. When we applied for FSC489, application doesn't seem to request us to show the job availability. Otherwise, why wouldn't they do it other way round like only invite people who are able to secure job in the region. 

But correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

No need for that


wahedali said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know more about the tagline -
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> It takes 3 months to get an result. So applied in mid Nov should get a reply around mid Feb.


I'm not being stupid here or am I? For NSW FSC we dont have to wait for an EOI invite but can pay the fee to get a decision from them direct?


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

MrsDP said:


> zpat978 said:
> 
> 
> > It takes 3 months to get an result. So applied in mid Nov should get a reply around mid Feb.
> ...


 you have to apply directly to fsc after creating EOI. Juz go through the official website of regional development authority far south coast


----------



## bilalumer (Feb 14, 2018)

*My timeline from 489 to 887.*

I came in australia on 489 subclass in may 2015.

Applied for 887 subclass in July 2017.

They asked further documents on 11th oct 2017. I resubmitted the required documents.

They again asked polio vaccination on 7th dec 2017.

after passing 2 months Since then I am waiting for their reply..

On immi account they mentioned 6 to 8 months before christmas and they make it 7 to 8 months before new year.

What is my possibility of more time ?


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

Did you got state or family sponsored visa? Where do you stay and work in these areas. No idea about 887 visa time line.



bilalumer said:


> *My timeline from 489 to 887.*
> 
> I came in australia on 489 subclass in may 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## bilalumer (Feb 14, 2018)

Sijin.joy said:


> Did you got state or family sponsored visa? Where do you stay and work in these areas. No idea about 887 visa time line.


I am with my family in regional NSW. Northern inland. waiting for my decision on 887.I am on bridging visa for last 7 months. waiting long is not describable. Can anyone reply:target: to above question


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

you got 489 visa from northern inland? Even my friend applied for 887 in last October still waiting for their response.



bilalumer said:


> I am with my family in regional NSW. Northern inland. waiting for my decision on 887.I am on bridging visa for last 7 months. waiting long is not describable. Can anyone reply:target: to above question


----------



## bilalumer (Feb 14, 2018)

Sijin.joy said:


> you got 489 visa from northern inland? Even my friend applied for 887 in last October still waiting for their response.


Southern Inland. I didn't get any job...I moved to North inland later after getting relocation letter from southern inland regional manager


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

bilalumer said:


> *My timeline from 489 to 887.*
> 
> I came in australia on 489 subclass in may 2015.
> 
> ...



I suppose it is a matter of time before you get your PR. No one can truly predict how many more months you have to wait. But look on a bright side, at least you have a very clear prospect to get PR.


----------



## bilalumer (Feb 14, 2018)

bilalumer said:


> *My timeline from 489 to 887.*
> 
> I came in australia on 489 subclass in may 2015.
> 
> ...


today they have increased the application process timings (8 to 10 months
)


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Kawintip said:


> FSC states on their website that they need every document certified by JP.
> You’d better contact them and ask them whether you can resubmit all of them.
> 
> Sorry I’m not an expert. I submitted my application through a migration agent 1st December and I’m waiting for the results


what is JP ?


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

sorry duplicate post


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

I certify that this appears to be a true copy of the document produced to me on < date >
Signature
Name
Qualification (eg Justice of the Peace)

I think it means the above as an example....

We have decided to submit our application to FSS mid march so that we can prepare to save the visa fee if needed! Have those of you waiting for a decision had any luck?


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

I have one concern here. Will there be any chance of unsuccessful result. Giving that FSC states that they issue invitation based on regional needs of employment. What if there are simply no job for, let say my degree aeronautical engineer, is this means that they can reject my application?


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys, I have some concerns here. Is there a chance of unsuccessful outcome? Giving that FSC assesses application based on employment of the region. What if, for example my degree, there is no job for aeronautical engineer, does this means they can reject my application eventhough I fulfill all requirements when I lodged my application.


----------



## Thuybt (Feb 22, 2018)

I submitted my application in Nov, still did not get any feedback but just found that I did not certified my skill assessment certification. Really worry aboubt that, any advices for my case? Thks


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Thuybt said:


> I submitted my application in Nov, still did not get any feedback but just found that I did not certified my skill assessment certification. Really worry aboubt that, any advices for my case? Thks


What Is ur ANZSCO code? Im not expert here but I guess there might not be any impact if other docs were certified. But this is my guessing. Also, when did you lodged your application?


----------



## Thuybt (Feb 22, 2018)

kritad said:


> What Is ur ANZSCO code? Im not expert here but I guess there might not be any impact if other docs were certified. But this is my guessing. Also, when did you lodged your application?


233311 electrical engineer. I lodged it in Nov 30th :frusty: I certified all other documents but not the SA result as I had thought that it is orginated in English and issued by an Australia authority body. Did anyone face the same situation? Thks:frusty:


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Thuybt said:


> kritad said:
> 
> 
> > What Is ur ANZSCO code? Im not expert here but I guess there might not be any impact if other docs were certified. But this is my guessing. Also, when did you lodged your application?
> ...


Well I did certified all documents at police station. So can’t really say. With the time of ur lodgement, I believe it should be very soon for the outcome. FSC says they require 12 weeks process time.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Thuybt said:


> I submitted my application in Nov, still did not get any feedback but just found that I did not certified my skill assessment certification. Really worry aboubt that, any advices for my case? Thks


 without certified skills acessmemt fsc will give u a sure rejection , they are very strict on this and many people had already got rejection due to this issue . u better start prepare ur application again.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello all, what is the scope of IT jobs in FSC.


Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Ramansaini said:


> without certified skills acessmemt fsc will give u a sure rejection , they are very strict on this and many people had already got rejection due to this issue . u better start prepare ur application again.


Hmmm, I did certified all docs. Hope for the SS now. it's been 11weeks so far.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> Thuybt said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted my application in Nov, still did not get any feedback but just found that I did not certified my skill assessment certification. Really worry aboubt that, any advices for my case? Thks
> ...


FSC are really strict about meeting the requirement guidelines they have mentioned on their websites. However, its all case by case basis so they may ask for certified copy later. 
Anyway @ramansaini when are you going to move to FSC. I am planning to travel there maybe in next two week and have a look around, Visit the the place.
Anyone in FSC at the moment??I could use some inputs.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi guys, I have some concerns here. Is there a chance of unsuccessful outcome? Giving that FSC assesses application based on employment of the region. What if, for example my degree, there is no job for aeronautical engineer, does this means they can reject my application eventhough I fulfill all requirements when I lodged my application.


Yes they look at the availability of job opportunity but if there was none or low they will temove it from their list.
I and two other people in this forum applied under 263911 and got positive result. So don't panic. And they release the outcome almost always on time i.e three months after they sent you acknowledgement email .


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Aerocleaner said:


> kritad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have some concerns here. Is there a chance of unsuccessful outcome? Giving that FSC assesses application based on employment of the region. What if, for example my degree, there is no job for aeronautical engineer, does this means they can reject my application eventhough I fulfill all requirements when I lodged my application.
> ...


Please, will FSC grant nomination to someone who didn't claim experience points with assessment body? I am claiming 5+ years experience, but I didn't assess it with EA.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Please, will FSC grant nomination to someone who didn't claim experience points with assessment body? I am claiming 5+ years experience, but I didn't assess it with EA.


"Potential applicants must have a current skills assessment completed by one of the Australian Authorised Assessment bodies as determined by Department of Home Affairs (DHA). Please note, if we require specified employment experience, or you are claiming points for employment experience, the Skills Assessment MUST identify the employment period at an appropriately skilled level and relevancy. The Skills Assessment certification will override other documentation in determining the period of employment."
That is from their website. So if you are claiming point for the previous work experience then it MUST be certified by the appropiate australian assessing body.
Hope that helps.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Aerocleaner said:


> Yes they look at the availability of job opportunity but if there was none or low they will temove it from their list.
> I and two other people in this forum applied under 263911 and got positive result. So don't panic. And they release the outcome almost always on time i.e three months after they sent you acknowledgement email .


Hi Aerocleaner,

Thanks so much! I lodged on 8th Dec 2017 and got acknowledgement on the same day. The waiting time is killing me slowly, lol. Hope I do get a positive result (I did all what they asked).


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi Aerocleaner,
> 
> Thanks so much! I lodged on 8th Dec 2017 and got acknowledgement on the same day. The waiting time is killing me slowly, lol. Hope I do get a positive result (I did all what they asked).


Fingers crossed for you!! Let us know when you hear!

We are lodging our application on March 16th. Those 12 weeks are going to be a looong wait!


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi, anyone here who can add me to whatsapp group for 489 Far South Coast NSW?
Thx


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

Dreamerksa said:


> Hi, anyone here who can add me to whatsapp group for 489 Far South Coast NSW?
> Thx


Hi, which occupation you nominated for NSW 489?


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

NT_8_IS said:


> Dreamerksa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, anyone here who can add me to whatsapp group for 489 Far South Coast NSW?
> ...


261112 Systems Analyst 
60+10 with SS


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Guess this thread is dead, no one replying!


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi All,
Can anybody please tell me how much FSC takes to send state sponsership. I have applied under 261313 with 50+10 points in the month of July 2017. Also request to add my number in whtsapp group..


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

virender said:


> Hi All,
> Can anybody please tell me how much FSC takes to send state sponsership. I have applied under 261313 with 50+10 points in the month of July 2017. Also request to add my number in whtsapp group..


FSC usually takes three months to process the documents once they acknowledge they got all your documents. If you have got that acknowledge email and have not receive any outcome then I suggest you contact them and mention your reference no from that email. And if you have not got the acknowledgement email then contact them and tell them your bill payment no and explain you have got no response for so long. 
It is very unusual of them to take this long so you should contact them as soon as possible. But don't lose hope because I know someone who got that email after two months of sending documents. It happens sometimes but in your case its longer than I have ever heard.
Have you made the payment and submitted everything properly. I suggest you double check and contact them. Update here so other people can learn from your experience.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Dreamerksa said:


> Hi, anyone here who can add me to whatsapp group for 489 Far South Coast NSW?
> Thx


Hi Have you been added to any 489 group yet. if not lease PM me your number.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

They generally take 3 months.


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you for replying Sheetal!

I’m unable to send u my number in PM as I’m still a new member.
Plz suggest any other way to pass my number to u.
Don’t think it’s feasible to share the number here in open forum.

Thx 



Sheetal Bob said:


> Dreamerksa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, anyone here who can add me to whatsapp group for 489 Far South Coast NSW?
> ...


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Reading some of the earlier posts in this thread has made me a lil worried.
I have applied for 489 FSC 261112-Systems Analyst last month.
I see some ppl getting unsuccessful results just because of not being able to upload attested passport copies of their dependents.
Whereas in my case my Consulant submitted only my passport attested copy and completely missed out on passport copies of my 3 dependents.
Now I’m worried that after the long wait of 3 months I might get the same result.
Anyone has any experience or suggestion on this?


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

I am confident that they wont give negative result just because you missed copy of your dependents passport. 
If there is one more documents with that then its another scenario.


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

No as per the checklist I’m sure nothing else is missing.

Couldn’t find any Systems Analyst in any forums so far....



Aerocleaner said:


> I am confident that they wont give negative result just because you missed copy of your dependents passport.
> If there is one more documents with that then its another scenario.


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi please add my number too in whtsapp group


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Do you guys know how to FSC counts their 12 weeks window? Is it just business day for 84days? Does it considers Holiday as well? 

I am a little worry because I lodged on 8th Dec 2017. Today will mark 3 full calendar months. My agent contacts them with ref.no. but still no response. 

Or do I just panic? lol 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Nothing more u could do, panicking won’t help!
Hang in there, hopefully you’ll get a positive result soon.
Btw what’s ur occupation and points breakdown?



kritad said:


> Do you guys know how to FSC counts their 12 weeks window? Is it just business day for 84days? Does it considers Holiday as well?
> 
> I am a little worry because I lodged on 8th Dec 2017. Today will mark 3 full calendar months. My agent contacts them with ref.no. but still no response.
> 
> ...


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

Its been almost 8 months now..m worried now..


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

virender said:


> Its been almost 8 months now..m worried now..


FSC will reply within 3 months if an application is successful or not successful. Have you checked your Spam mailbox? Maybe their response e-mail somehow went there?


----------



## sujim (Mar 10, 2018)

*How to apply 489 Visa EOI and SS*

Hi All,

I need an advice here regarding 489 visa EOI submission. I have submitted my EOI couple of days back for NSW FSS in Skillselect. But I am not sure if I need to submit any other request straight to the RDA/state for nomitation. Anyone please advice me how to proceed further. Please find my poi nts breakdown below.

Anzac code: Software Engineer (261313)
Age: 30
Education: 15
Exp: 5
PTE: 10
SS 10
Total : 70

Thanks,


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

sujim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an advice here regarding 489 visa EOI submission. I have submitted my EOI couple of days back for NSW FSS in Skillselect. But I am not sure if I need to submit any other request straight to the RDA/state for nomitation. Anyone please advice me how to proceed further. Please find my poi nts breakdown below.
> 
> ...


Did you get an acknowledgement email that they got your documents? Did you pay the fees??


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

U need to submit your application directly to RDA-FSC.
Check their website for the required docs and make sure u submit everything accurately, u miss even a minor thing you get ur Assessment rejected after waiting 3 months of processing time(thats how long they usually take to respond back)
You'll have to pay $770 upfront for this region.
Good luck!



sujim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an advice here regarding 489 visa EOI submission. I have submitted my EOI couple of days back for NSW FSS in Skillselect. But I am not sure if I need to submit any other request straight to the RDA/state for nomitation. Anyone please advice me how to proceed further. Please find my poi nts breakdown below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> virender said:
> 
> 
> > Its been almost 8 months now..m worried now..
> ...


Check your spam mailbox. And if you got your result there and did not apply for the visa within 60days then it will be very unfortunate miss.
If not then contact your agent and ask them what is going on? Or contact FSC directly and mention them your reference number and payment receipt number.
Did you make the payment yourself or your agent did?


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

I am travelling to FSC today, actually i am on road right now. So if anyone is there right now DM me. I would like to get some inputs about the area.


----------



## oz1986 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I hope you all are doing well. How can i join the whatsapp group? Should i list my number here?

Thank you.


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

Aerocleaner said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > virender said:
> ...


I have applied through agent and keep on asking him on regular basis. He has not received any update frm thr. I have made the payment myself and have the reciept of it.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi 

i am not able to PM to u
please add me to whatsapp group


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi

If i apply for 489 visa for NSW with 65+10 points
what are chances of getting visa for code 261313 
which places i can stay in NSW i mean can i stay in places like Wollongong,Nowra.


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Yea the points r good, u can apply for RDA-FSC.
Did u check their website?
You will have to apply directly to them for nominatiom



varun118 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it possible to get 489 visa for NSW or Victoria with 75 (65+10) points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Nowra comes in FSC territory, so yes u can live there!
Wait for few days, once ur PM is activated, PM ur whatsapp number and ull added to the group



varun118 said:


> Hi
> 
> If i apply for 489 visa for NSW with 65+10 points
> what are chances of getting visa for code 261313
> which places i can stay in NSW i mean can i stay in places like Wollongong,Nowra.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

or Illawarra


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

varun118 said:


> or Illawarra


If you are nominated by FSC you can live in Shoalhavem Area, Bega Valley Area and Eurobodalla Area. Wollongong and Illawarra are different area. Nowra is one of the town in Shoalhaven Area.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

kritad said:


> Do you guys know how to FSC counts their 12 weeks window? Is it just business day for 84days? Does it considers Holiday as well?
> 
> I am a little worry because I lodged on 8th Dec 2017. Today will mark 3 full calendar months. My agent contacts them with ref.no. but still no response.
> 
> ...


I think you should get your outcome within this week. Christmas and new year may have had effect on your application processing time. As most of the employees are on annual leave during those times. Maybe you will get it this week. Keep us updated.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

May be can send them certified copies now and hope they will consider.. 



Dreamerksa said:


> Reading some of the earlier posts in this thread has made me a lil worried.
> I have applied for 489 FSC 261112-Systems Analyst last month.
> I see some ppl getting unsuccessful results just because of not being able to upload attested passport copies of their dependents.
> Whereas in my case my Consulant submitted only my passport attested copy and completely missed out on passport copies of my 3 dependents.
> ...


----------



## sujim (Mar 10, 2018)

Dreamerksa said:


> U need to submit your application directly to RDA-FSC.
> Check their website for the required docs and make sure u submit everything accurately, u miss even a minor thing you get ur Assessment rejected after waiting 3 months of processing time(thats how long they usually take to respond back)
> You'll have to pay $770 upfront for this region.
> Good luck!



Thanks for the details. I will submit my application in RDA- FSC today. So once I get the nomination from them, Can I directly lodge my Visa


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

what are chances of getting any odd jobs in these areas(Shoalhavem Area, Bega Valley Area and Eurobodalla Area)


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

varun118 said:


> what are chances of getting any odd jobs in these areas(Shoalhavem Area, Bega Valley Area and Eurobodalla Area)


It depends on the season and your luck. There are restaurant and hotels here. But keep in mind local people are travelling to wollongong and sydney for jobs. 
Youth unemployment is relatively high here so more people for those odd jobs. The cost of living here is same as any other place. And if you look through seek you will notice most of the posting are for part time positions.
So in short there are opportunities but they are few and far between and very high competition.
Most of the Town are just 30 min drive all around. Very small.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

sujim said:


> Thanks for the details. I will submit my application in RDA- FSC today. So once I get the nomination from them, Can I directly lodge my Visa


Once you get the nomination FSC submits the completed form to DIBP this might take 7 days and you have 60 days to apply for your visa 489 from the date of getting your invitation. 
So yes. You can once you get the invitation.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Aerocleaner said:


> It depends on the season and your luck. There are restaurant and hotels here. But keep in mind local people are travelling to wollongong and sydney for jobs.
> Youth unemployment is relatively high here so more people for those odd jobs. The cost of living here is same as any other place. And if you look through seek you will notice most of the posting are for part time positions.
> So in short there are opportunities but they are few and far between and very high competition.
> Most of the Town are just 30 min drive all around. Very small.


Hi Aerocleaner,

Any fresh input from Nowra after your recent visit.

Sheetal


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi Aerocleaner,
> 
> Any fresh input from Nowra after your recent visit.
> 
> Sheetal


I will update after atleast one week about most of the things once I have clearer picture. So far I have noticed is you need a car. It is a must. There are bus operating but I haven't check anout them yet. Nowra thats where I am is very small but you can not do without a car I think. You hardly see people walking except apart in Nowra CBD. I have heard from people some part of Nowra are quite unsafe and adviced to avoid during nights. Jobs are mostly part time if there are any. 
I will update once I have more information and clear picture .


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

One of my friend got her 489 FSC approval today with System Analyst (70 including 10 points from FSC). 

Actually, she had been refused this morning due to inconsistent name between passport and degree.

After her call to FSC and gave explanation on her name, she has just got her approval two hours ago within same day.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Aerocleaner said:


> I will update after atleast one week about most of the things once I have clearer picture. So far I have noticed is you need a car. It is a must. There are bus operating but I haven't check anout them yet. Nowra thats where I am is very small but you can not do without a car I think. You hardly see people walking except apart in Nowra CBD. I have heard from people some part of Nowra are quite unsafe and adviced to avoid during nights. Jobs are mostly part time if there are any.
> I will update once I have more information and clear picture .


Thank you so very much. I have read that Husskisson, Berry, Ulladulla and Bomaderry(nowra's twin city) are better places to live in, though Nowra has more work opportunities (whatever little).

Thanks again.


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats to ur friend, could u tell more about ur friends case?
Like how many days it took for her to get a response from RDA-FSC?
I also applied with 70points System Analyst
Thx



sawtinnmaung said:


> One of my friend got her 489 FSC approval today with System Analyst (70 including 10 points from FSC).
> 
> Actually, she had been refused this morning due to inconsistent name between passport and degree.
> 
> After her call to FSC and gave explanation on her name, she has just got her approval two hours ago within same day.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Dreamerksa said:


> Congrats to ur friend, could u tell more about ur friends case?
> Like how many days it took for her to get a response from RDA-FSC?
> I also applied with 70points System Analyst
> Thx


She applied in first week of December 2017 and got it today so 3 months and a week.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Do we get any part time jobs in these places (Husskisson, Berry, Ulladulla and Bomaderry,Nowra)
what are the living costs


----------



## sujim (Mar 10, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> She applied in first week of December 2017 and got it today so 3 months and a week.


Congrats!. How easy to get software jobs in Nowra. Anyone applied and got the jobs in this place.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

My wife have 2 Years work Experience BUT ACS counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly 
Now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in PTE.
can i claim 5 points for my Spouse or Is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

sheetal bob said:


> hi aerocleaner,
> 
> any fresh input from nowra after your recent visit.
> 
> Sheetal


then how to fulfill 1 year full time work condition ??


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Professional jobs r not easy to come by in big cities let alone regional cities.
Applying for 489 FSC is just a stepping stone to get in, bcuz currently getting 189, 190 is near impossible for ppl with below 70 points.



sujim said:


> sawtinnmaung said:
> 
> 
> > She applied in first week of December 2017 and got it today so 3 months and a week.
> ...


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

after 1 yr of work in nowra
can i go to sydney for work and comeback to nowra in weekends?
i will still have rental agreements for house in nowra
is that ok?


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Tricky question, I think you’ll still have to show payslips at the time of applying for 887.
Even though there’s no legal obligation, but it’s one of the requirements for 887 application, guess you’ll have to show a v strong reason to justify ur employment outside FSC region!



varun118 said:


> after 1 yr of work in nowra
> can i go to sydney for work and comeback to nowra in weekends?
> i will still have rental agreements for house in nowra
> is that ok?


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

varun118 said:


> after 1 yr of work in nowra
> can i go to sydney for work and comeback to nowra in weekends?
> i will still have rental agreements for house in nowra
> is that ok?


I think it is possible, but before proceeding please re-confirm the same with DIBP.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Dreamerksa said:


> Tricky question, I think you’ll still have to show payslips at the time of applying for 887.
> Even though there’s no legal obligation, but it’s one of the requirements for 887 application, guess you’ll have to show a v strong reason to justify ur employment outside FSC region!


after 1 yr of work
do i need to work in 2nd year to get 887 visa?

and my consultant informed i need to do 35 hrs of work for 1 year
if i am not able to find 35 hrs of work in a year
will i be accepted if i do 20 hrs of work for 2 yrs
please help me on this
Thanks


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Thats the requirement, but it also varies cases by case, it depends on how u build ur case in the 887 application.
I have heard diff success stories....



varun118 said:


> Dreamerksa said:
> 
> 
> > Tricky question, I think you’ll still have to show payslips at the time of applying for 887.
> ...


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi guys

We are just finalizing our documents and scanning them to apply tomorrow. Did anyone add the additional information (recommended on the tick sheet) such as Letters of reference?
We have included everything on the list, including Employment references so unsure of what they are asking for here and have had everything certified already :-/


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi, is thr anybody here who got SS in more than six months. I have applied in july and did not hear anything from them so far. Does FSC really take so much time. I have applied under software Developer category. Anzco code is 261313. Do they send sponsership basis on points? I have 55+10(SS)


----------



## chaudharirahul133 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Dear All,

I had applied for 489 for FSC and wating for decision on my application, Can anybody add to me in 489 FSC WhatsApp group. My cell Number <*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Any action during on above subject is highly appreciated.


Thnak's
Rahul


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Guys!
I have applied for 489 FSC S.S. in Feb 2018. I wanted to know that if I get the invitation and Visa grant can I stay in Adelaide as per the Visa condition 8539? As Adelaide is also a regional area.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

BTW this is my second application as I got rejection in my first application due to spelling differ in my passport and my documents. So I made an affidavit and reapplied last month. Now hoping for positive outcome.


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

virender said:


> Aerocleaner said:
> 
> 
> > Hazelnutlatte said:
> ...


Hi All,
I hv got my SS rejected. They hav rejected it basis on insufficiant exp. I have complete 2 years exp excluding 6 years of exp which ACS did not consider due to irrelevant study. 
SS authiruties calculated my exp incorrectly. They said i have 1 years 11 month. 
I have sent them email regarding this but no reply from them. 
Please suggest what should i do now?


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> BTW this is my second application as I got rejection in my first application due to spelling differ in my passport and my documents. So I made an affidavit and reapplied last month. Now hoping for positive outcome.


You paid 40k again or just sent them affidavit..


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Kindly add me in FSC what’s app group. My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Zanoor said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > BTW this is my second application as I got rejection in my first application due to spelling differ in my passport and my documents. So I made an affidavit and reapplied last month. Now hoping for positive outcome.
> ...


Yes I paid 40k again and resubmitted all documents along with affidavit.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Manvirjhala said:
> ...


Ok, thanks for the reply.. Please update us of your outcome here..


----------



## goldenhome (Mar 13, 2018)

kritad said:


> Hi Aerocleaner,
> 
> Thanks so much! I lodged on 8th Dec 2017 and got acknowledgement on the same day. The waiting time is killing me slowly, lol. Hope I do get a positive result (I did all what they asked).


Hi ，
Have you received the invitation from Far South Coast? I also lodged on 8th Dec 2017 and I have not received the reply email.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Guys!
I have applied for 489 FSC S.S. in Feb 2018. I wanted to know that if I get the invitation and Visa grant can I stay in Adelaide as per the Visa condition 8539? As Adelaide is also a regional area.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have applied for 489 FSC S.S. in Feb 2018. I wanted to know that if I get the invitation and Visa grant can I stay in Adelaide as per the Visa condition 8539? As Adelaide is also a regional area.


Adelaide is regional area, yes. In order to live there you will nees release letter from RDA FSC. It is not as simple as just land in adelaide and start your life there as its also regional area. You have to try and find a work in FSC and fulfill your 1 yr work and 2 yr living conditions.
If you cannot find work even though you tried your best you can ask for the release letter from FSC. You might or might not get it,depends on your case. So be careful.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> BTW this is my second application as I got rejection in my first application due to spelling differ in my passport and my documents. So I made an affidavit and reapplied last month. Now hoping for positive outcome.


This is the thing I don't understand. You got rejected for this. And if you read through this forum there is someone else in similar condition as you. And once the negative outcome they called FSC and got positive result without paying extra money and going through the procedure again. You should try that instead of email. And see what happens.
[Rambling] If they just ignore it or ask you to do this again,this is not consistent among all the applicant. And if they are not consistent its not fair procedure.[/Rambling]


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

I am sorry to hear about the outcome. Which assessing body calculated your experience? Did you send all the documents to them, including your payslip and your offer letter for job along with the job description? And did you actually held that job for two years? And was it actually on the same field?
You said they dis regarded more than 6 years as not being on the same field! So did you change the position or job?
From my knowledge RDA FDC does not consider any experience if it is not recognised by the assessing body of your field.like Engineers australia for engineers and like that, i am not sure about yours.
And again sorry to hear about that.

And there has been some changes to the requirements of some anzcso code coming on effect from feb so do check those regularly.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

varun118 said:


> after 1 yr of work
> do i need to work in 2nd year to get 887 visa?
> 
> and my consultant informed i need to do 35 hrs of work for 1 year
> ...


 Did you find any solutions to your problem? In my opinion you need to work 1 yr full time or 2 part time jobs totalling to 35 hrs will work or 3 part time jobs. But in one year. 
But I am not sure about 20 yrs for two years? I would like to know about this as well...


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Document Lists*



MrsDP said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We are just finalizing our documents and scanning them to apply tomorrow. Did anyone add the additional information (recommended on the tick sheet) such as Letters of reference?
> We have included everything on the list, including Employment references so unsure of what they are asking for here and have had everything certified already :-/


Can you share the documents list? Do we need Health checked to be sent to FSC? I am confused.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Aerocleaner said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > BTW this is my second application as I got rejection in my first application due to spelling differ in my passport and my documents. So I made an affidavit and reapplied last month. Now hoping for positive outcome.
> ...


One more thing they mentioned at the time of rejection was that my c.v did not have the proper address of my employer. But I had clearly mentioned the same in my experience letter. Anyways I have already resubmitted everything thing so I am hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Aerocleaner said:


> Did you find any solutions to your problem? In my opinion you need to work 1 yr full time or 2 part time jobs totalling to 35 hrs will work or 3 part time jobs. But in one year.
> But I am not sure about 20 yrs for two years? I would like to know about this as well...


no luck dude


----------



## madeep90 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi all.

I have applied for 489 under 261313 software engineer in all state 

I have got 30 age + education 20 +10 pte + 5 professional year =65 

Am i eligible for south coast 489 ?


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

madeep90 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have applied for 489 under 261313 software engineer in all state
> 
> ...


Once you have achieved 60+ points, you are eligible.

But the chances of invitation needs to be worked out. 

You may go to https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers and analyse the chances. (these are just analyses, nothing is sure but you may calculate your desires)

Anyway you can post this thread to NSW state nomination forum to get expert advice.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> BTW this is my second application as I got rejection in my first application due to spelling differ in my passport and my documents. So I made an affidavit and reapplied last month. Now hoping for positive outcome.


"Even I have the same issue (In passport Hareshkumar whereas in docs it is only Haresh), I am expecting the same from CO"

Please update once you come out of his issue.

All the best


----------



## madeep90 (Aug 27, 2017)

Is 1 year experience required to apply for 489 visa nomination for far south coast 

I have 65 point but no experience in 261313 software engineer


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

Aerocleaner said:


> I am sorry to hear about the outcome. Which assessing body calculated your experience? Did you send all the documents to them, including your payslip and your offer letter for job along with the job description? And did you actually held that job for two years? And was it actually on the same field?
> You said they dis regarded more than 6 years as not being on the same field! So did you change the position or job?
> From my knowledge RDA FDC does not consider any experience if it is not recognised by the assessing body of your field.like Engineers australia for engineers and like that, i am not sure about yours.
> And again sorry to hear about that.
> ...


Hi, my exp was highly relevant but not study. Thats why ACS ddnt consider 6 years. But after that 2 years was completed. I have sent all the documents e.g. pay slip, current exp letter and everything to RDA FSC.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

In subclass 489, Visa is granted for how many years ?
and for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE 
OR there is any other option to prove functional english.

Thanks


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

madeep90 said:


> Is 1 year experience required to apply for 489 visa nomination for far south coast
> 
> I have 65 point but no experience in 261313 software engineer


No, Don't misinterpret...

Once you get 489 than 1 year experience and 2 year stay is required to convert 489 to 887.

For getting 489, you need to get assessed by authority


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> In subclass 489, Visa is granted for how many years ?
> and for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE
> OR there is any other option to prove functional english.
> 
> Thanks


489 is for 4 years.

To prove spouse English, you can have University/College certificate by saying "He/She has completed her 3 years of full time education in English".

Other option is IELTS or PTE.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Can anybody help with choosing the right city to live in FSC? Does anyone hear have information regarding the housing and job market?


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Can anybody help with choosing the right city to live in FSC? Does anyone hear have information regarding the housing and job market?


There are no "city" in FSC. Most of them are town. And Nowra is relatively larger than any other town here. 
Choosing a place to live depends on so many things. Do you have kids? Are they going to attend schools? Do you want to live closer to shops and stuff? Do you like commuting to work? Do you plan to live nearby coastal town or inland?
Check Bega Valley , Eurobodalla and Shoalhaven area and find a town that meets your criteria.


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Aerocleaner said:


> There are no "city" in FSC. Most of them are town. And Nowra is relatively larger than any other town here.
> Choosing a place to live depends on so many things. Do you have kids? Are they going to attend schools? Do you want to live closer to shops and stuff? Do you like commuting to work? Do you plan to live nearby coastal town or inland?
> Check Bega Valley , Eurobodalla and Shoalhaven area and find a town that meets your criteria.


Have you settled down there already? Did you move with family?


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Aerocleaner said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody help with choosing the right city to live in FSC? Does anyone hear have information regarding the housing and job market?
> ...


Yes I have a kid. He will attend the school so I want to look for a town where his education can also be taken care of. Yes I like commuting to work. And regarding coastal or inland I don't have much idea at the moment as it really depends on the job availability. Recently I read in news that nowra town has around 30% unemployment amongst the youth. So can you plz let me know about the current job market scenario as in are the jobs really available in such small towns?


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Yes I have a kid. He will attend the school so I want to look for a town where his education can also be taken care of. Yes I like commuting to work. And regarding coastal or inland I don't have much idea at the moment as it really depends on the job availability. Recently I read in news that nowra town has around 30% unemployment amongst the youth. So can you plz let me know about the current job market scenario as in are the jobs really available in such small towns?


I heard there is a very good private school in Nowra. I forgot the name at the moment. 
And if you are going to public school then you can get how many schools are there in far south coast and where? And choose location closeby to them. I have no information about schools. I don't have kids. FYI And if they are too small to go to school day care can be really expensive. 
What is your occupation? Any experience? Are you willing to do any odd jobs if you find i.e construction, hospitality ,restaurant, delivery driver? Jobs opportunities are there but not as often. You have to be patient. Or you can be lucky and land a job before you arrive. Depends on your occupation and experience.


----------



## Aerocleaner (Oct 11, 2017)

madeep90 said:


> Is 1 year experience required to apply for 489 visa nomination for far south coast
> 
> I have 65 point but no experience in 261313 software engineer


If you are applying after 13/02/2018 for occupation 261313 at the time of writing this post you will need following additional things to apply 
Minimum two (2) years full-time*, paid employment as a *Software Engineer. This condition is separate to any professional year.

Minimum score of seven (7) in each IELTS category (or equivalent)


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Aerocleaner said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have a kid. He will attend the school so I want to look for a town where his education can also be taken care of. Yes I like commuting to work. And regarding coastal or inland I don't have much idea at the moment as it really depends on the job availability. Recently I read in news that nowra town has around 30% unemployment amongst the youth. So can you plz let me know about the current job market scenario as in are the jobs really available in such small towns?
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. I am ready to any kind of odd jobs initially to survive in a new country. Kindly guide me on how can I find a job before I arrive?


----------



## chaudharirahul133 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Dear All,
Can anybody received invitation from FSC in 489 for Mechanical Engineer-233512 ?

Thank's
Rahul


----------



## chaudharirahul133 (Nov 16, 2017)

I had research on living in FSC and it is my opinion north nowra and bomaderry is best place to live with family.

Thank's
Rahul


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys.. would like to take an experienced advice if anyone here could help plz do it.

My points Breakdown is
Age 30
Education 15
PTE A 20 total 65 and with 489 I will be at 75

I am looking for to apply for 489 FSC NSW under 263111 Computet Networks n Systems Engineer. There is a condition and it goes like this..

Minimum two (2) years full-time*, paid employmensoin relevant field. This condition is separate to any professional year.

Minimum score of seven (7) in each IELTS category (or equivalent)

Now my confusion is the required Exp part

Acs have deducted 2 years from experience

so will the RDA condition of 2 years starts after deduction or it will count from day 1 inc the years deducted.

plz help


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi 

My friend has recently applied for 489 Far South Coast,He provided all the certified copies except he did not provided the contact details for the employer but only the location and designation.

is there a chance of rejection, because generally the companies do not provide any contact details or like local phone number.


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Hey guys.. would like to take an experienced advice if anyone here could help plz do it.
> 
> My points Breakdown is
> Age 30
> ...



plz some one also expain what does it mean "This condition is separate to any professional year."


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

It starts after deduction


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Hi
> 
> My friend has recently applied for 489 Far South Coast,He provided all the certified copies except he did not provided the contact details for the employer but only the location and designation.
> 
> is there a chance of rejection, because generally the companies do not provide any contact details or like local phone number.


Better e mail them with update CV with employer address, phone and e mail
I heard many rejection happened because of not adding employer details on CV
Quickly do this before they do any rejection
There is chance they might consider 

Thanks


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

kanchanup14 said:


> plz some one also expain what does it mean "This condition is separate to any professional year."


Your ACS letter must show 2 years of experience after the deduction

Thanks


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Better e mail them with update CV with employer address, phone and e mail
> I heard many rejection happened because of not adding employer details on CV
> Quickly do this before they do any rejection
> There is chance they might consider
> ...


Great! Do they consider emails post application?

If yes, then its really awesome!!


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

When is last invitation received from FSC


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Guys! I wanted to have information regarding Visa condition 8539 whether I can go directly to Adelaide even if I have got the sponsorship from NSW FSC S.s.? I once again confirmed with my agent he told me that as per the condition I can go in any regional area as per the post codes given in the below link. Kindly share your views.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...orting/Pages/skilled/regional-post-codes.aspx


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Today I received a correspondence in my skillselect account that the occupation which I selected which is software engineer has been removed from the list in subclass 489 and replaced by ROL list in which only some 59 occupations are listed. I have not tried to apply for any other Visa subclass other then 489. So can anybody please suggest what should I do? Will I be able to apply for the Visa if I receive the invitation to apply from NSW FSC?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Manvirjhala said:


> Today I received a correspondence in my skillselect account that the occupation which I selected which is software engineer has been removed from the list in subclass 489 and replaced by ROL list in which only some 59 occupations are listed. I have not tried to apply for any other Visa subclass other then 489. So can anybody please suggest what should I do? Will I be able to apply for the Visa if I receive the invitation to apply from NSW FSC?


What’s ur EOI status now
Experts is this system glitch because occupation for which they are talking has been removed from only one and are in other either ROL or MLTSS and list was updated on 18 March why they are updating now after 15 days????


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Mandip said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > Today I received a correspondence in my skillselect account that the occupation which I selected which is software engineer has been removed from the list in subclass 489 and replaced by ROL list in which only some 59 occupations are listed. I have not tried to apply for any other Visa subclass other then 489. So can anybody please suggest what should I do? Will I be able to apply for the Visa if I receive the invitation to apply from NSW FSC?
> ...


Currently it shows status to draft instead of submitted.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any update on EOI Draft status. Is this error ??


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Mandip said:


> Any update on EOI Draft status. Is this error ??


Yes i think so it's an error. As even in the legislature IMMI 18/051 instrument they have clearly mentioned that all the 3 lists apply for 489 S/T i.e MLSST,STSL,ROL. But without EOI updated it's worthless.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

EOI is getting update and by doing so it’s status getting changed to submitted


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > Manvirjhala said:
> ...





Manvirjhala said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on EOI Draft status. Is this error ??
> ...


What is the status now? Is the problem fixed?


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

yw173 said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > Mandip said:
> ...


Current EOI status us submitted. And yes the issue has been resolved.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Does anyone get nomination from FSC recently?
Please share some news with us.

Also, does anyone know can I submit two Applications to FSC at the same time? Because my agency made a little mistake on Application form. A update mail has been sent, but maybe it will be ignored due the policy of FSC(no update accepted after confirmation).
So I plan to submit a new one. But I am worring the possiblility of negative outcome.
Do they process cases one by one or consider the name of applicant? Is it possible to get two nominations on same person as I pay twice.

Thanks for any suggestion


----------



## chaudharirahul133 (Nov 16, 2017)

Finally Yesterday I got email from RCB on my SRS 489 for far south coast your application has been SUCCESSFUL.

Occupation 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) With EOI 75 Point
SRS 489 FAR SOUTH COAST SUBMITTED ON 26/12/2017
Got the confirmation from RCB on 09/01/2018
Successful Outcome on 10/04/2017


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

chaudharirahul133 said:


> Finally Yesterday I got email from RCB on my SRS 489 for far south coast your application has been SUCCESSFUL.
> 
> Occupation 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) With EOI 75 Point
> SRS 489 FAR SOUTH COAST SUBMITTED ON 26/12/2017
> ...


Congratulations
It really was 3 months. no more no less.


----------



## chaudharirahul133 (Nov 16, 2017)

chaudharirahul133 said:


> Finally Yesterday I got email from RCB on my SRS 489 for far south coast your application has been SUCCESSFUL.
> 
> Occupation 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) With EOI 75 Point
> SRS 489 FAR SOUTH COAST SUBMITTED ON 26/12/2017
> ...


I am sorry for typing mistake please read 2018 instead off 2017


----------



## ayinka4life (Sep 12, 2016)

Keneri said:


> I have 1year and 9 months experience and minimum year of experience is 2years.I have applied for 190 with 60+5 =65 since August and also applied for 489 same day with 60+10=70.
> 
> Please what are my chances as am tired of paying school fees here in Australia.
> 
> ...


Have you gotten invite now for network engineer


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi,

ACS received for software engineer skill 261313. currently, I have 60 points for 189 , 65 for 190 and 70 for 489. Please share your views on job prospects in NSW far south region. Currently I am working in Sydney on 457 visa . secondly , Is it possible to get invitation with 60 points without regional sponsorship.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS received for software engineer skill 261313. currently, I have 60 points for 189 , 65 for 190 and 70 for 489. Please share your views on job prospects in NSW far south region. Currently I am working in Sydney on 457 visa . secondly , Is it possible to get invitation with 60 points without regional sponsorship.


As more and more applicants going to Far South Coast, running a bussiness in the area would have lower budget on wages.


----------



## Immu_king (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,

From the date of my application , today I have completed 3 months. Can anyone let me know how many more days it will take for the status? And also what are the chances for my profile with 65 points for software engineer?


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Immu_king said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From the date of my application , today I have completed 3 months. Can anyone let me know how many more days it will take for the status? And also what are the chances for my profile with 65 points for software engineer?


if your 3 month time span has completed than it is very likely that you would get positive result within this week if your application was accurate..

plz share your outcome here so we all get idea about current time line... 

best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Immu_king said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From the date of my application , today I have completed 3 months. Can anyone let me know how many more days it will take for the status? And also what are the chances for my profile with 65 points for software engineer?


Hi 

I am completing 3 months tomorrow.
One guy applied on jan 12 and still havent got reply from fsc.
Might be like 3 months + 1 week


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi
> 
> I am completing 3 months tomorrow.
> One guy applied on jan 12 and still havent got reply from fsc.
> Might be like 3 months + 1 week


All the best!! Lets hope for the best!


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi
> 
> I am completing 3 months tomorrow.
> One guy applied on jan 12 and still havent got reply from fsc.
> Might be like 3 months + 1 week


I think delay is causing due to Skillselect issues which happened last 2-3 weeks back. However I don't think that they will delay outcome by more than a week!

All the best!! Lets hope for the best!


----------



## Immu_king (Apr 16, 2018)

kanchanup14 said:


> Immu_king said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Yes fingers crossed. Will update you guys soon.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Immu_king said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From the date of my application , today I have completed 3 months. Can anyone let me know how many more days it will take for the status? And also what are the chances for my profile with 65 points for software engineer?


Far south coast officers are really slow on processing. Southern inland issues the result one day after receiving payment


----------



## Immu_king (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey... Did your friend got any update? 



AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Immu_king said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello,
What is the trend for invitation for Software Engineer with 75 including regional sponsorship points? I did not see any invitation here in the group. Could u please throw some light.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

BuBu123 said:


> Hello,
> What is the trend for invitation for Software Engineer with 75 including regional sponsorship points? I did not see any invitation here in the group. Could u please throw some light.


There are too many applications in this regional area as it is the only regional area who accepts Software engineer. I traced two applications submitted within 2 weeks. Far South Coast government received more than 10 applicants per day according to the reference no.

Also, the statistic from DHA shows that there are only 144 invitations issued in February for all NSW Regional Areas. So the refused number must much bigger than approved.

Anyway, I think there is chance, but not big. So I am thinking about other ways.


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

Guys can we still apply for this 489 visa trough territory nomination? My occupation is podiatrist and it's is in mltssl list, not regional list. My agent told me that he can't put my eoi trough. When I look at my application it says 489 (S/T) which is still good. So over this ****.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Immu_king said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hey did u got positive invitation from FSC as. U completed the 3 months


----------



## Immu_king (Apr 16, 2018)

Mandip said:


> AVIS RAKNAS said:
> 
> 
> > Immu_king said:
> ...



For my case not yet. I am still eagerly waiting for the result.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Did u drop mail to them what they say 





Immu_king said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > AVIS RAKNAS said:
> ...


----------



## Immu_king (Apr 16, 2018)

I got a update today that my application is unsuccessful. 




Mandip said:


> Did u drop mail to them what they say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Immu_king said:


> I got a update today that my application is unsuccessful.


Oh! Sorry to hear that!! May I know the reason they have mentioned?


----------



## AnushreeA (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello! 

Immu_king, Could you please inform about the reason thats given for your cancellation. 
Actually mine is in jeopardy too. Needed to know. 
Thanks much!


----------



## AnushreeA (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello,

Could you know about the 5 years eligibility thg? I am in same situation too!
Thanks much!


----------



## AnushreeA (Jan 14, 2018)

tanaynash said:


> Smarffy said:
> 
> 
> > Did he claim any experience points? I think it’s because he doesn’t have recent experience. In eoi you have 10 years window. But in fsc it has to be in 5 years for the eligibility. Rest is as per dibp.
> ...



Hello, 

Could you explain what happened to your friends case?
Mine is same too!
Thanks much!


----------



## AnushreeA (Jan 14, 2018)

Immu_king said:


> I got a update today that my application is unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

Could you please inform about the reason thats given for your cancellation. 
Actually mine is in jeopardy too. Needed to know. 
Thanks much!


----------



## AnushreeA (Jan 14, 2018)

tanaynash said:


> Hi guys ... Back after a long time - A friend of mine got an email from Far South Coast about UNSUCCESSFUL application after submitting EOI to them in October 2017. Total points with Sponsorship 65 (55+10). These are the following reasons mentioned:
> 
> 1. The applicant's skills assessment does not certify enough work experience for the nominated occupation;
> 2. The applicant’s resume does not include contact or address details for their employers.
> ...


Hello!
What happened to your friends case. 
Mines same too!
Urgent info needed 
Thanks much!


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone got invite from FSC recently under 263111????


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

AnushreeA said:


> Hello!
> 
> Immu_king, Could you please inform about the reason thats given for your cancellation.
> Actually mine is in jeopardy too. Needed to know.
> Thanks much!


why you are so much worried what mistake u have done in your documents?


----------



## gurusanjay (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi, 

I have submitted 489 visa for Far South Coast (NSW) in the last week of January 2018.

I have also received reference number.

I am applying for Job code: 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer)

Do I have an chances as I know that it takes minimum of three months and so far I have not received any update from them.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## AnushreeA (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you for your post.
I suppose one is worried when a visa application is made or in the process of being made. 
I too have qury which I put on the forum to their intended member. 
I hope its not a matter of concern!
Thank you!


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

gurusanjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted 489 visa for Far South Coast (NSW) in the last week of January 2018.
> 
> ...


Hey! I also applied on last week of January... Sending private msg.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

I think all who applied in January didn’t got any reply from FSC


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

I really don't understand why they need so long time.

I never heard who got their result within 3 months.



Mandip said:


> I think all who applied in January didn’t got any reply from FSC


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

It’s not within 3 months. There are many candidates who completed 3 months but didn’t got any reply from FSC till now



yw173 said:


> I really don't understand why they need so long time.
> 
> I never heard who got their result within 3 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Who has completed 3 months should ask the officials as they state that the processing time is up to three month. 



Mandip said:


> It’s not within 3 months. There are many candidates who completed 3 months but didn’t got any reply from FSC till now


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Did u drop a mail to FSC as u have completed 3 months of time.??? or any update on your application.







gurusanjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted 489 visa for Far South Coast (NSW) in the last week of January 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

I just applied one month ago.


Mandip said:


> Did u drop a mail to FSC as u have completed 3 months of time.??? or any update on your application.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

*FSC processing time*

I applied on Jan 17 and still waiting 
so far 3 months and 13 days
Computer networks 236111


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> I applied on Jan 17 and still waiting
> so far 3 months and 13 days
> Computer networks 236111


Did u drop mail to them, as your 3 months completed.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> I applied on Jan 17 and still waiting
> so far 3 months and 13 days
> Computer networks 236111



What is your point breakdown.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

*Application Successful*

236111
75 points including state nominaton 
applied on jan 17 
result 30 april 
total wait time 3 months 13 days


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> 236111
> 75 points including state nominaton
> applied on jan 17
> result 30 april
> total wait time 3 months 13 days


As per the immi tracker the last invite was sent in March from FSC. That invite was sent after 101 days.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Japskaur (Apr 14, 2018)

hi all
just a query 
anz code 221213 external auditor 
do auditor needs two years experience


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Japskaur said:


> hi all
> just a query
> anz code 221213 external auditor
> do auditor needs two years experience


yes two years experience with in Australia .. !!


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Application Status*

Friends, anyone applied between 18th Jan to 24th Jan received response from FSC?

Your comments are much appreciated. Thanks much!!


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey guys, regarding Form - R of FSC, what is the difference between:
* Employment References and Letters of Reference ?*
Moreover, which documents needs to be attested ?


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

*FSC Application Status*

Friends, anyone applied between 18th Jan to 23rd Jan have received response from FSC team??


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this and applied yesterday for 489 in far south coast with 65+10 points mechanical engineer.

Received reply today with a reference number.

fingers crossed for an invitation.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

You have a long wait ahead of you mate. People are waiting since Jan 2018 for the ITA. Good luck

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee_holic (May 10, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this and applied yesterday for 489 in far south coast with 65+10 points mechanical engineer.
> 
> ...


Me too. Yesterday I applied for 489 in FSC with 60 + 10 
You received reference number just one day after sending email.
But I have not received reference number yet. 
Just worry about my email with title "Application form for 489 Far South Coast" and zipped documents.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Need Advice !*

Hey guys, Its a re post and I am still searching for advice regarding Form - R of FSC, what is the difference between:
Employment References and Letters of Reference ?
Moreover, which documents needs to be attested ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hey guys, Its a re post and I am still searching for advice regarding Form - R of FSC, what is the difference between:





> Employment References and Letters of Reference ?


Both are same. Just grab any one of them will work.


> Moreover, which documents needs to be attested ?


Only the black and white ones. Otherwise use color scans of original.


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hey guys, Its a re post and I am still searching for advice regarding Form - R of FSC, what is the difference between:
> Employment References and Letters of Reference ?
> Moreover, which documents needs to be attested ?[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Both are same. Just grab any one of them will work.
> 
> Only the black and white ones. Otherwise use color scans of original.


According to RDA FSC, colour copies are not classified as certified. u need to get certified copies which are asked in check list...!!


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Did anyone get invitation during this month from FSC?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Plz explain Visa Condition 8539 in visa 489 ?


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

kritad said:


> I have one concern here. Will there be any chance of unsuccessful result. Giving that FSC states that they issue invitation based on regional needs of employment. What if there are simply no job for, let say my degree aeronautical engineer, is this means that they can reject my application?


Not at all, as long as yo submitted all required documents you will be fine.


----------



## Sijin.joy (Oct 17, 2016)

bilalumer said:


> Southern Inland. I didn't get any job...I moved to North inland later after getting relocation letter from southern inland regional manager


any updates on your application?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bilalumer said:


> Southern Inland. I didn't get any job...I moved to North inland later after getting relocation letter from southern inland regional manager


is it any better?


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

9.3.5.380 Visa Condition 8539
While the holder is in Australia, the holder must live, study and work only in an area specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing for item 6A1001 Schedule 6A or item 6D101 Schedule 6D of the Migration Regulations 1994, as in force:

(a) when the visa was granted; or
(b) if the holder has held more than 1 visa that is subject to this condition-when the first of those visas was granted.


----------



## prem9 (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone applied for 489 to NSW having 75(SS incl) in the occupation 261313. Also when do we receive the reference number after sending the application to FSC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Have you guys noticed that the number of 489 invitation in April has decreased about one fold compared with previous month.

Does it mean that the regional governments start to refuse to receive applications? I think my application will likely to get a negative result under current policy and circumstance.

There are too many bad news this year. I am almost despairing with the immigration.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

yw173 said:


> Have you guys noticed that the number of 489 invitation in April has decreased about one fold compared with previous month.
> 
> Does it mean that the regional governments start to refuse to receive applications? I think my application will likely to get a negative result under current policy and circumstance.
> 
> There are too many bad news this year. I am almost despairing with the immigration.


It's hard to predict but the invitations have reduced drastically. I had applied on Feb 19 still no update. I called the RDA office yesterday to check the status and they told me that it has not been assessed yet. 
Can anybody else throw some light on this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

Is there any points priority for NSW FSC. 

Can i get positive nomination with 60 points including State for computer categories.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> It's hard to predict but the invitations have reduced drastically. I had applied on Feb 19 still no update. I called the RDA office yesterday to check the status and they told me that it has not been assessed yet.
> Can anybody else throw some light on this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It has been over three month, but they have not started. What a shame.
I guess they just receive $770, and then draw some applicants from their lottery system.


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

Did you get positive results. As mine is same case. 







AnushreeA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you explain what happened to your friends case?
> Mine is same too!
> Thanks much!


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

GARRY_2015 said:


> Is there any points priority for NSW FSC.
> 
> Can i get positive nomination with 60 points including State for computer categories.


There is priority towarding points as it has been stated clearly on their website.
So it is difficult to say whether 60 points is enough or not. 
I think that applying 489 is like buying lottery.


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi all 

Anyone has CV format for FSC


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Dear All,
Same question as above, I submitted my EOI on 29th March, 2018 with 75 points as 263111(Computer network and system Engineer).
How much time it will take to reply.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Can anybody comment what would be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the form R in FSC NSW State sponsorship document?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Can anybody comment what would be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the form R in FSC NSW State sponsorship document?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If your name was spelled with minor mistake, it is very likely to get a negative outcome.
If you made minor mistake on other parts, I don't think they will notice the error.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I lodged 489 application and uploaded on the docs on 4th May as an offshore applicant.

Any idea what is the process time or when will the CO being assigned? thanks!


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the correction and information. We just submitted our application to FSC last week. We are still waiting for invitation. How about you? Have you received the invitation already?
> 
> ...


Hi SLO,

Have you received a pre-invite from NSW FSC already?

regards,
KC


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey Guys!! Any new invitations received from FSC recently?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged 489 application and uploaded on the docs on 4th May as an offshore applicant.
> 
> Any idea what is the process time or when will the CO being assigned? thanks!


Hi Kritad. Congrats on getting this far. The time frame is 3 months. People in the forum have also stated 8-10 months for offshore.


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi All. My ACS assessments shows 3 years and 5 months. Will RDA FSC deduct 2 years from this? This will leave only 1.5 years as my experience and my application will get cancelled! 

Thanks to RPL, ACS only gave me 3.5 years from a total of 14 years!

Any idea why RDA FSC will further deduce 2 more years from ACS assessment?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

khajster said:


> Hi All. My ACS assessments shows 3 years and 5 months. Will RDA FSC deduct 2 years from this? This will leave only 1.5 years as my experience and my application will get cancelled!
> 
> Thanks to RPL, ACS only gave me 3.5 years from a total of 14 years!
> 
> Any idea why RDA FSC will further deduce 2 more years from ACS assessment?




I wonder why ACS deducted 11 years. They prolly deduct 6 max I suppose. Fsc goes by the skill assessment. Guess you will have 3.5 years. Why would fsc deduct any more years when acs already has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> I wonder why ACS deducted 11 years. They prolly deduct 6 max I suppose. Fsc goes by the skill assessment. Guess you will have 3.5 years. Why would fsc deduct any more years when acs already has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Smarffy for the reply. It was in another thread in the same forum where I read about the less number of years considered by FSC, link: expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/398938-489-far-south-coast-nsw-35.html

Quoting from that link: 

---------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by tanaynash View Post
Hi guys ... Back after a long time - A friend of mine got an email from Far South Coast about UNSUCCESSFUL application after submitting EOI to them in October 2017. Total points with Sponsorship 65 (55+10). These are the following reasons mentioned:

1. The applicant's skills assessment does not certify enough work experience for the nominated occupation;
2. The applicant’s resume does not include contact or address details for their employers.

For the first one, ACS assessment shows 4 years and 2 months of experience and as it is ICT occupation, 2 years are deducted and a net of 2 years and 2 months is considered by the sponsoring state/region. The requirement as mentioned on Far South Coast website is a minimum of 2 years, which in my friend's case is valid.

For the second one, I understand that details were missing.

I don't understand what went wrong with them giving the first reason. The second one can be worked out. Do you think it is a good idea to resubmit the application by redoing the CV with all the contact details? If yes, what about the first reason they have given?

Urgent help needed!

Thanks.

---------------------------------------------

So, for the case above, even though ACS assessment shows 4 years and 2 months of experience and as it is ICT occupation, 2 years are deducted and a net of 2 years and 2 months is considered by the sponsoring state/region.
This made me believe that the sponsoring state/region, deducts another couple of years on their own. Which I hope not, but is that the case? :confused2:


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey Guys!! Any new invitations received from FSC recently?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Any update?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

khajster said:


> Thank you Smarffy for the reply. It was in another thread in the same forum where I read about the less number of years considered by FSC, link: expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/398938-489-far-south-coast-nsw-35.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will call it a human error or the experience wasn’t in past 10 years. I did read that post and for these kind of misunderstandings it’s better to call them and ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> I will call it a human error or the experience wasn’t in past 10 years. I did read that post and for these kind of misunderstandings it’s better to call them and ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, could be and you're right, one should call and clarify such things with the reviewing office.

Hey Smarffy, have you also applied for 489 RDA FSC along with 189 and 190?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

khajster said:


> Yes, could be and you're right, one should call and clarify such things with the reviewing office.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Smarffy, have you also applied for 489 RDA FSC along with 189 and 190?




Yes applied fsc in May. It will take 3 months as they wrote on their website. So keeping fingers crossed 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Yes applied fsc in May. It will take 3 months as they wrote on their website. So keeping fingers crossed 🤞
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are on the same boat brother. 
Just a month difference between your application and mine.
Good luck!


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

khajster said:


> We are on the same boat brother.
> 
> Just a month difference between your application and mine.
> 
> Good luck!




Good luck to you too. When did you apply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Good luck to you too. When did you apply?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First week of June, this month!


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

You will prolly get your result by the mid of September. Wish you luck xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> You will prolly get your result by the mid of September. Wish you luck xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From another thread in the same forum, is it true that NSW will not invite from June to Sep???

October - Full on funnel open for invitations then, eh.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

khajster said:


> From another thread in the same forum, is it true that NSW will not invite from June to Sep???
> 
> 
> 
> October - Full on funnel open for invitations then, eh.




The hold for new applicants is only from Victoria and SA for now. NSW is still pretty much taking new applications but very competitive. Been hearing that the next fiscal year will have increased number of invitations so yea hoping for some rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

I have applied in Feb still waiting for my outcome. More than 3 months already. So we can't predict how long does it take for them to send the outcome.


Smarffy said:


> The hold for new applicants is only from Victoria and SA for now. NSW is still pretty much taking new applications but very competitive. Been hearing that the next fiscal year will have increased number of invitations so yea hoping for some rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> I have applied in Feb still waiting for my outcome. More than 3 months already. So we can't predict how long does it take for them to send the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi Manvirjhala, if it is over 3 months you've applied to FSC NSW, ping them asking for update.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

My agent told me that it is better not to ask them as they treat this is as a harresment and may delay further.


khajster said:


> Hi Manvirjhala, if it is over 3 months you've applied to FSC NSW, ping them asking for update.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> My agent told me that it is better not to ask them as they treat this is as a harresment and may delay further.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Oh ok. Well, with the inviation from FSW FSC, then an invitation from DIBP and finally the grant...the entire process is like 9 to 10 months. So hang tight.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

khajster said:


> Oh ok. Well, with the inviation from FSW FSC, then an invitation from DIBP and finally the grant...the entire process is like 9 to 10 months. So hang tight.


No mate I am just referring to ITA. After which I need to apply for visa then only I can get Visa grant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Manvirjhala said:


> I have applied in Feb still waiting for my outcome. More than 3 months already. So we can't predict how long does it take for them to send the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Please call fsc and it’s not counted as harassment. They suggested to wait for 3 months and then you can call them. They do take 3 months 15 days or so. But still you can call them. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Smarffy said:


> Please call fsc and it’s not counted as harassment. They suggested to wait for 3 months and then you can call them. They do take 3 months 15 days or so. But still you can call them. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we check the immi tracker also it shows not ITA's have been issued since a long time by them. Not sure what's wrong with their system. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Every regional government was set a ceiling how many invitations they can issue, so fsc cannot speed up the process and waiting time is becoming longer.


Manvirjhala said:


> Smarffy said:
> 
> 
> > Please call fsc and it’s not counted as harassment. They suggested to wait for 3 months and then you can call them. They do take 3 months 15 days or so. But still you can call them. All the best.
> ...


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Manvirjhala said:


> If we check the immi tracker also it shows not ITA's have been issued since a long time by them. Not sure what's wrong with their system.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Immitracker shows only 5 to 10% of the actual applicants and honestly people update only when they are waiting. Once they get ITA they get busy applying and all. There are other sources as well like the WhatsApp group I am on. I see invitations end May and early June. But again that group has some 200 members only so it’s just tiny piece of information we are getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi all,
I applied for 489-NSW-FSC as 263111 on march-29th-2018 with 75 points including state points.

How much time it will take???
can any one answer plz.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Approx Three month for fsc to approve application.



nabeelmanj said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for 489-NSW-FSC as 263111 on march-29th-2018 with 75 points including state points.
> 
> How much time it will take???
> can any one answer plz.


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

Our application was 12 weeks ago. 19/3. Do you think they count it as 12 weeks or will it be after the 19th? 




nabeelmanj said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for 489-NSW-FSC as 263111 on march-29th-2018 with 75 points including state points.
> 
> How much time it will take???
> can any one answer plz.


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi Have you been added to any 489 group yet. if not lease PM me your number.


Please add my number in whatsapp group : +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Smarffy said:


> Immitracker shows only 5 to 10% of the actual applicants and honestly people update only when they are waiting. Once they get ITA they get busy applying and all. There are other sources as well like the WhatsApp group I am on. I see invitations end May and early June. But again that group has some 200 members only so it’s just tiny piece of information we are getting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason

The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:

*

The applicant’s Skill Assessment has not been certified;

The applicant’s resume does not identify any dates of employment.

*but I had already attached the certified copy of the acs skill assessment and also mentioned the date of employment in my resume. But still they have replied in unsuccessful application this is totally in justice.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> ...


This is very frustrating indeed. Double check your application, should be stored in your mail outbox, perhaps you uploaded the wrong versions of your skills assessment or the CV. If that not be the case, immediately drop them an email followed by a call. Its pretty unusual for them to reject applications like this. There is always a solid reason. 
Cheers,


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> ...


Are you sure that your Skills Assessment document has a stamp that it's a certified true copy of the original?


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

its.kc said:


> Are you sure that your Skills Assessment document has a stamp that it's a certified true copy of the original?


Yes mate. My agent has done it and I am double sure regarding that as I also have a copy of that. In the meantime my agent has sent an appeal to them stating to check the same.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Yes mate. My agent has done it and I am double sure regarding that as I also have a copy of that. In the meantime my agent has sent an appeal to them stating to check the same.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Okay, good luck mate! update us here on whats gonna come out of the appeal.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Don't trust your agent too much. You should ask them to forward the original email to you.


BTW, what is you occupation and when did you submit your Application.



Manvirjhala said:


> its.kc said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure that your Skills Assessment document has a stamp that it's a certified true copy of the original?
> ...


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for 489-NSW-FSC as 263111 on march-29th-2018 with 75 points including state points.
> 
> How much time it will take???
> can any one answer plz.


Is Analyst programmer role listed in NSW SOL??? for 2017-2018??
Can I file it now?


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

vamsi89 said:


> Is Analyst programmer role listed in NSW SOL??? for 2017-2018??
> Can I file it now?


Dear,
From ICT group only these 4 roles are listed 
1. Chief Information Officer	135111
2. Systems Analyst	261112
3. Software Engineer	261313
4. Computer Network & Systems Engineer	263111

If you are programmer I am afraid you cant apply for NSW-FSC under 489-subclass.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> Dear,
> From ICT group only these 4 roles are listed
> 1. Chief Information Officer	135111
> 2. Systems Analyst	261112
> ...


Sorry I read 263111 as 261311 so got confused 
Thanks for the info dude.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

yw173 said:


> Don't trust your agent too much. You should ask them to forward the original email to you.
> 
> 
> BTW, what is you occupation and when did you submit your Application.


Applied as a software engineer. Yes he has forwarded the original email to me.
He also said that the possible reason for rejection could be that I called the RDA FSC office twice to check the status of my application. So they rejected it straight away without any valid reason. I wonder could that be a justified reason?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Applied as a software engineer on Feb 19,2018. Yes he has forwarded the original email to me.
> He also said that the possible reason for rejection could be that I called the RDA FSC office twice to check the status of my application. So they rejected it straight away without any valid reason. I wonder could that be a justified reason?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

If their rejection reasons were not reasonable, you can argue. I don't think that your calls made negative effects.

It should be their neglect.





Manvirjhala said:


> yw173 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't trust your agent too much. You should ask them to forward the original email to you.
> ...


----------



## Beemer (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys. Anyone on this thread received positive response from FSC? I'm about to submit my application for 263111 with 70 points.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

big changes happened on fsc 489


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

What changes?


yw173 said:


> big changes happened on fsc 489


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> What changes?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


261313 Has been removed from the FSC occupation list.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

That's very surprising!! I have applied for the same occupation. What are the chances now?


combatant said:


> 261313 Has been removed from the FSC occupation list.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> That's very surprising!! I have applied for the same occupation. What are the chances now?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Those who have already applied won't be affected.


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

combatant said:


> Those who have already applied won't be affected.


In my case it's under reassessment since last week. I am really worried now!! What are the other options to look for?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> In my case it's under reassessment since last week. I am really worried now!! What are the other options to look for?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


U are safe as you have already applied.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys. Can anyone suggest to me how I can get my phone number across for the WhatsApp group? I can't PM. Maybe someone can share a link? So I can add myself. Thanks!


----------



## Beemer (Jun 4, 2018)

How did you guys make the $770 payment? Did anyone use a debit card?


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

combatant said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > What changes?
> ...



Also, 65 points is the minimum point


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

combatant said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > That's very surprising!! I have applied for the same occupation. What are the chances now?
> ...


I don't think so, they have stated this clearly in the website.

So, everyone who has applied on this occupation should start to seek other options.

I applied this occupation. So, no hope for waiting


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

yw173 said:


> I don't think so, they have stated this clearly in the website.
> 
> So, everyone who has applied on this occupation should start to seek other options.
> 
> I applied this occupation. So, no hope for waiting




They have mentioned that applications from 18/6/2018 won’t be approved or invited for software engineers until further notice. So anyone applied prior to that and got acknowledgement are good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Smarffy said:


> yw173 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so, they have stated this clearly in the website.
> ...


Also, work Experience must be recent years, no older than 2 years.
This one kills me.


----------



## prem9 (Nov 3, 2015)

I believe people with 75 incl SS are still waiting for FSC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

We’ve just received ‘Unsuccessful’ they state we added 3 dependants/passports when all we included (to be safe) was my wife’s passport too...
Also our EOI number was incorrect. Totally my mistake with having one for 190 too 
I’ve tried to call (closed) I’ve emailed. Does anyone know the appeal process or do we need to just start again??


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> combatant said:
> 
> 
> > Those who have already applied won't be affected.
> ...


How do you request reassessment? I have replied to the decision email. Put the wrong EOI 😫


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

In your case, no way to get reassessment but submitting a new Application. 




MRSDP30 said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > combatant said:
> ...


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

Beemer said:


> How did you guys make the $770 payment? Did anyone use a debit card?


We used a debit card 🙂


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

yw173 said:


> In your case, no way to get reassessment but submitting a new Application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god. My mistake though ffs


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

Should we just pay the £440 and re-submit ASAP or would you wait for a response or call them when they re-open? 
Would they take the full 3 months again:-(


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

We would lose 5 points on 31/7 if we did a resubmission.... if it went over we wouldn’t be eligible 😕


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

How to pay the $770, Is there any link for an online payment ? or do I have to pay the fees through the bank.


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

FSC have said that we have to re-apply. I explained that we lose 5 points in 5 weeks. The new 65 limit means that we would only have 60 after 1st August. They said they cannot promise that it will be done in time but they are looking at getting applications through within 6 weeks now... and that after 3 weeks to email and ask for an update....
We would have to find another $770.....
What would you guys do??


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Don't waste your money. They will hold your Application until it is not eligible.

There are too many Applications, They have to find a good reason to refuse. 

In your case, it is a good one.


MRSDP30 said:


> FSC have said that we have to re-apply. I explained that we lose 5 points in 5 weeks. The new 65 limit means that we would only have 60 after 1st August. They said they cannot promise that it will be done in time but they are looking at getting applications through within 6 weeks now... and that after 3 weeks to email and ask for an update....
> We would have to find another $770.....
> What would you guys do??


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

yw173 said:


> Don't waste your money. They will hold your Application until it is not eligible.
> 
> There are too many Applications, They have to find a good reason to refuse.
> 
> ...


I think you are right. Our circumstances have changed since we started this process a year ago and we are in the middle about giving up what we have here to live somewhere we dont really want to. If it was 190 then i think we would feel different. Weve been on the 190 list for nearly a year. I think its time to give up!!


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

So what can we I do if my occupation of software engineer has been now suspended? This was my second application ie. I have already wasted 6 months time waiting for positive outcome. Now they have revised the rules it's so much stressful. Don't know what should be done. Will there be any new opportunities in July as the new year comes in?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

There are so many IT people, so 261313 has been removed from almost all regional area. 190 would be next possibility.




Manvirjhala said:


> So what can we I do if my occupation of software engineer has been now suspended? This was my second application ie. I have already wasted 6 months time waiting for positive outcome. Now they have revised the rules it's so much stressful. Don't know what should be done. Will there be any new opportunities in July as the new year comes in?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't you think new rules in July would be open for new opportunities in other states?


yw173 said:


> There are so many IT people, so 261313 has been removed from almost all regional area. 190 would be next possibility.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

The policy is becoming tougher. If you cannot meet requirements at this moment, it is unlikely to get a new opportunity under coming policies unless you can get higher points.

189 invitation has been reduced significantly, so more and more high point applicants have fled to 190 and 489. So regional governments also increase their criteria




Manvirjhala said:


> Don't you think new rules in July would be open for new opportunities in other states?
> 
> 
> yw173 said:
> ...


----------



## afeez20 (Aug 10, 2017)

*website domain as contact*



yw173 said:


> The policy is becoming tougher. If you cannot meet requirements at this moment, it is unlikely to get a new opportunity under coming policies unless you can get higher points.
> 
> 189 invitation has been reduced significantly, so more and more high point applicants have fled to 190 and 489. So regional governments also increase their criteria


Hello guys,
I just submitted my FSC application to get a nomination from them.
I certifed all of my documents,have all required documents
i've over 5years post ACS relevent experience.

On my resume,i provided the website of my company as contact information

is this acceptable?

thanks in anticipation guys.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

afeez20 said:


> Hello guys,
> I just submitted my FSC application to get a nomination from them.
> I certifed all of my documents,have all required documents
> i've over 5years post ACS relevent experience.
> ...


Why don't you just follow their instruction? It is not that hard.
It really depend on your occupation. If there are too many applicants on the same occupation, they may take this reason to refuse you. Just cross your figures.


----------



## afeez20 (Aug 10, 2017)

yw173 said:


> Why don't you just follow their instruction? It is not that hard.
> It really depend on your occupation. If there are too many applicants on the same occupation, they may take this reason to refuse you. Just cross your figures.


Thank you so [email protected]
my occupation is Computer Network Engineer 
age : 25 points
education 15points
relevant skill by ACS: 10points
IELTS . L8.5,R7.5,W7.5,S7.5 :10points
Fsc sponsorship:: 10points
total points 70points

Please can i send a new email containing the updated Resume with address to the 
Fsc Rda? or what do you suggest please?
i submitted my application on june 21st and got my reference nos june 22nd.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

They stated very clearly that they will not accept any update after they have confirmed the Application.


But you can try. who knows.




afeez20 said:


> yw173 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just follow their instruction? It is not that hard.
> ...


----------



## Don Tharaka (Jun 25, 2018)

*Live and Work in RDA-FSC*

Dear All,

I had my medical test last Thursday and it was successful. According to the agent I should get a successful feedback by next month. I am now in search of a place to stay and jobs. 

After reading this thread I understood that Shoalhavem Area (Norwa), Bega Valley Area and Eurobodalla Areas are the best areas to stay in RDA-FSC. So finding a place to stay seems to be manageable. But how hard / easy is it to find a job? My profession is Software Engineer, but I do not mind taking up any other work to start with.

Can I work in Canberra, Sydney or Wollongong? 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

The 261313 applicants are the victims of the latest change of the FSC 489.

The occupation has been removed from the list. So even the fsc grants your application, NSW government cannot issue an invitation.


----------



## Don Tharaka (Jun 25, 2018)

I have already got the invitation to apply. I have paid the visa fees. I am through the EOI process and the state nomination. I paid the application fees on the 27th Feb 2018. Does this affect me?


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

*EOI Rejection*

Dear Gurus,

Today my consultant call me and told me that your 489 request has been refused. 
And the rejected issue was that you have submitted your DEPENDENTS PASSPORT very late. 

I have paid 770$ to them.

My consultant told me that he will email them and will gave them the reason why we submit the passports delay which is approx 1 month delay.

What will be the chances of that ?
What will be the next step?

Thanks


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

When did you submit your Application?


imtiaza said:


> Dear Gurus,
> 
> Today my consultant call me and told me that your 489 request has been refused.
> And the rejected issue was that you have submitted your DEPENDENTS PASSPORT very late.
> ...


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

yw173 said:


> When did you submit your Application?


In February 2018.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

That was really slow. But they are working.

I think they won't accept the appeal in your case.

Resubmitting and wait for another 4 months



imtiaza said:


> yw173 said:
> 
> 
> > When did you submit your Application?
> ...


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

yw173 said:


> That was really slow. But they are working.
> 
> I think they won't accept the appeal in your case.
> 
> Resubmitting and wait for another 4 months


The issue they RAISED was that i submit my DEPENDENTS PASSPORT late.
Do you thing on that case re-appeal works.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

They state clearly thate they do not accept any update after giving confirmation of Application.

Also they have to refuse many applicants Because there are too many that has exceed the ceiling.

You just gave them a good execuse




imtiaza said:


> yw173 said:
> 
> 
> > That was really slow. But they are working.
> ...


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

yw173 said:


> They state clearly thate they do not accept any update after giving confirmation of Application.
> 
> Also they have to refuse many applicants Because there are too many that has exceed the ceiling.
> 
> You just gave them a good execuse


Excuse is Genuine. 
Question is will they accept it on email and change there *decision* ?


----------



## virender (Oct 14, 2017)

261313 Suspened

Hi All,

Are these changes will take place after 18 june?
What about if i have applied earlier with 50+10 points and now the criteria has changed ton65 points. Will my application be considered. I had applied for state nomination on 8 june..


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

I think it will be a negative outcome.
I have the same concern.



virender said:


> 261313 Suspened
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

The outcome could be pessimistic


imtiaza said:


> yw173 said:
> 
> 
> > They state clearly thate they do not accept any update after giving confirmation of Application.
> ...


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> In my case it's under reassessment since last week. I am really worried now!! What are the other options to look for?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Guys finally I got the answer from RDA FSC that my reassessment application has been unsuccessful due to the name differ in form r and other documents and the file is closed now. So I just wanted to share that they don't really reassess our file they just find some or the other reason to reject it even if we apply for reassessment. Waste of 6 months in my case and precious money in applying 2 applications.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

You got the truth.
They are really money maker.


Manvirjhala said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> > In my case it's under reassessment since last week. I am really worried now!! What are the other options to look for?
> ...


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,

FSC website has made the following announcement:
ATTENTION: Applications for the 489 Visa are now closed until 1st July, 2018. We are unable to accept further applications until that date. Applications submitted prior to that date will NOT be assessed. Please check the website on 1st July, 2018 for conditions prior to submitting an application.

I successfully submitted the file for 489 on 6th June. Will that be assessed or Applications prior to that also stands cancelled?


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

I predict that all 261313 applicants will be refused after July 1st. The occupation has been removed from all nsw regional area. Even FSC issues an invitation, NSW government cannot issue invitations on their system.
Also, the following statement is showed on the website.

RDA FSC reserves the right to change this criteria from time to time and will not discuss, review or refund applications that are declined.

So it is time for every 261313 applicants to seek another option.



prabhmann said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> FSC website has made the following announcement:
> ATTENTION: Applications for the 489 Visa are now closed until 1st July, 2018. We are unable to accept further applications until that date. Applications submitted prior to that date will NOT be assessed. Please check the website on 1st July, 2018 for conditions prior to submitting an application.
> ...


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> Guys finally I got the answer from RDA FSC that my reassessment application has been unsuccessful due to the name differ in form r and other documents and the file is closed now. So I just wanted to share that they don't really reassess our file they just find some or the other reason to reject it even if we apply for reassessment. Waste of 6 months in my case and precious money in applying 2 applications.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


THIS IS TOTALLY INSANE, NO REASON TO REJECT....


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

NOW WHAT THE HELL IS THIS.

Pool/Pass Mark rises for 489/189/190 visas to 65 points minimum - Iscah


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Pool/Pass Mark rises for 489/189/190 visas to 65 points minimum
Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.

In effect that means any EOIs at 60 points that have not received an invite by the 1st July will be of no use and will not get an invite .


----------



## vncoutinho (Sep 13, 2013)

Guys,
I applied for 489 NSW and I got an email from RDA Southern Inland asking to submit a full application, I sent the docs, they acknowledged it and said it can take up 6 weeks to be processed.
 
What does that mean in terms of application stage? Does my EOI has been approved, or my EOI Application has entered the pool and still needs to be selected? 
Thanks


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

imtiaza said:


> Pool/Pass Mark rises for 489/189/190 visas to 65 points minimum
> Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.
> 
> In effect that means any EOIs at 60 points that have not received an invite by the 1st July will be of no use and will not get an invite .


Will they increase the cut offs??


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

prem9 said:


> I believe people with 75 incl SS are still waiting for FSC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied with 75 pts on 29th of may 2018, still no response.
I don't know how much i have to wait.
My Assessment will expire in july, i don't know what will be the affect.
Can any one explain if your Assessment expire before response from State what will happen.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

vncoutinho said:


> Guys,
> I applied for 489 NSW and I got an email from RDA Southern Inland asking to submit a full application, I sent the docs, they acknowledged it and said it can take up 6 weeks to be processed.
> 
> What does that mean in terms of application stage? Does my EOI has been approved, or my EOI Application has entered the pool and still needs to be selected?
> Thanks


Once RDA Southern Inland confirms that your application is successful, you will receive an invitation from SkillSelect. 

Then, you can start to lodge 489 visa application.

Please do regular check on correspondence Tab in your EOI, you will receive a notification when you are invited.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## prem9 (Nov 3, 2015)

It’s ideally 3 months I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tharini Anandan (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,

By june, i will complete 2 years and i got my ACS assessed in April.. I continue working in the same company...
Do i need to update my ACS again?? Or it will be auto calculated... Please advice..


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Guys I just read on the RDA FSC website their 65 points requirements have been set to 60 points as earlier.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

ridiculous
It is impossible to get into EOI system with 60 points.


Manvirjhala said:


> Guys I just read on the RDA FSC website their 65 points requirements have been set to 60 points as earlier.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

They now need your qualification stated on skill assessment report. I applied RPL which does not say anything about qualification.

They changed too fast. I am going to give up.


yw173 said:


> ridiculous
> It is impossible to get into EOI system with 60 points.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Guys I just read on the RDA FSC website their 65 points requirements have been set to 60 points as earlier.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Can you please the information web link.??


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

https://www.rdafsc.com.au/skilled-migration/srs-489/


prabhmann said:


> Can you please the information web link.??


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

yw173 said:


> ridiculous
> It is impossible to get into EOI system with 60 points.


*
Pool/Pass Mark rises for 489/189/190 visas to 65 points minimum
Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.

In effect that means any EOIs at 60 points that have not received an invite by the 1st July will be of no use and will not get an invite .*


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone ,

My Agent has applied my case for 489 FSC with points as per below:
English:20
Age:25
Education:10
State Nomination:70


According to changes as per 1 July minimum points has been raised to 65 points. So, my points will be considered as 60(Without adding nomination points) OR it will be considered as 70(With Nomination points.)


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

your point is enough.


prabhmann said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> My Agent has applied my case for 489 FSC with points as per below:
> English:20
> ...


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear Gurus,

Please confirm. Do we need total 65 point without adding 489-10 and 190-5 marks ?? 
E.g
If we have 55 points and apply under 489 (10 Points), our total points get 55+10 = 65.
Will they accept us.

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

Dear Br. Adeel. Yes, that is correct. The final points will be considered (EOI+State sponsorship). In your case it will be 65 points which is the minimum required now. Hurry and apply before the points increase again.


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

khajster said:


> Dear Br. Adeel. Yes, that is correct. The final points will be considered (EOI+State sponsorship). In your case it will be 65 points which is the minimum required now. Hurry and apply before the points increase again.


Thanks Guru Khajster, for your reply.

Actually, my consultant call me last week and told me that your 489 request has been refused. 
And the rejected issue was that you have submitted your DEPENDENTS PASSPORT very late. 

I have paid 770$ to them.

My consultant told me that he will email them in REVIEW PROCESS and will gave them the reason why we submit the passports delay which is approx 1 month delay.

:fingerscrossed: lets see.

Will they consider me or do i need to apply again with 770$

Thanks


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

If they approve of the reason and I am sure it must be a genuine reason, then they should reconsider. This responsibility lies on them solely.

Also remember, it is not the end of the world if it does not go through. There are more better things in store for you if in case this does not happen. Stay positive!

By the way, what skill code did you apply for NSW FSC? And when did you submit your application? How long did it take for them to send their response?


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

khajster said:


> If they approve of the reason and I am sure it must be a genuine reason, then they should reconsider. This responsibility lies on them solely.
> 
> Also remember, it is not the end of the world if it does not go through. There are more better things in store for you if in case this does not happen. Stay positive!
> 
> By the way, what skill code did you apply for NSW FSC? And when did you submit your application? How long did it take for them to send their response?


Sir gee, i applied on 263111 Computer and Networks.
My consultant applied on Feb 2018 and i got the results approx. after 3 months. in June....


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Can you please let me know what are the chances for software engineer in NSW occupation list as it has been suspended currently? I have currently 55+10 points. For 489 visa as it has been already removed from FSC list.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Guys RDA FSC has updated it's website with new review feature check it out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Guys RDA FSC has updated it's website with new review feature check it out.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Which feature? 
Took a look there and couldn't find anything different except the 65 points change.

Tks!


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

REVIEW PROCESS:*Should you receive an ‘Unsuccessful’ outcome that you believe is incorrect, you may request a review by e-mailing us at*[email protected] Please include your reference number and ‘Review Request’ in the subject heading and include relevant reasons and evidence supporting your request. You must submit your request for a review within 14 days of receiving your ‘Unsuccessful’ outcome.

Please note: Submitting an incomplete or inaccurate application in the first instance is not sufficient reason for a review. You are unable to use the review process to submit ‘forgotten’ documentation. Reviews are usually processed within one month, however, may take up to three months.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> REVIEW PROCESS:*Should you receive an ‘Unsuccessful’ outcome that you believe is incorrect, you may request a review by e-mailing us at*[email protected] Please include your reference number and ‘Review Request’ in the subject heading and include relevant reasons and evidence supporting your request. You must submit your request for a review within 14 days of receiving your ‘Unsuccessful’ outcome.
> 
> Please note: Submitting an incomplete or inaccurate application in the first instance is not sufficient reason for a review. You are unable to use the review process to submit ‘forgotten’ documentation. Reviews are usually processed within one month, however, may take up to three months.
> 
> ...


I think this dissimilar was already there before 1 july... 
Due to this statement my consultant repeal my case before 1 July.


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes there are two updates w.r.t 65 points please see attached screenshot.

















https://ibb.co/igmzEy
https://ibb.co/ne7vnJ


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

So can this be considered as final list as NSW has not yet updated their regional occupation list?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

FOR 489 The Northern Inland Region of New South Wales

Please see updated list.
http://www.rdani.org.au/files/pages/skilled-migration/skilled-regional-nsw-sponsorship/NORTHERN-INLAND-NSW-State-489-list_02-07-18.pdf


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Any new updates in the NSW list for I.T occupations?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> Any new updates in the NSW list for I.T occupations?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Last update was on, 
NSW	New South Wales	NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List	13 June 2018

After that there is still no update.


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

Has anyone got nomination from FSC recently???


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Waiting


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Any new updates in the NSW list for I.T occupations?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

I am also waiting for the same. 
Applied on 6 june with 70 points


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

prabhmann said:


> I am also waiting for the same.
> Applied on 6 june with 70 points


I applied with 75 poionts on 29 March 2018 as 263111 (Computer network and system Engineer).

No response yet.

During this period my Assessment is also expired.

I don't know what will be outcome.

From this forum, I found alot of disappointments.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

nabeelmanj said:


> I applied with 75 poionts on 29 March 2018 as 263111 (Computer network and system Engineer).
> 
> No response yet.
> 
> ...


It's been more than 3 months now, you should call them or send an email.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> It's been more than 3 months now, you should call them or send an email.


Dear it in the hands of my agent.

If I had option, I might approached on the completion of 3 months.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Your outcome must be negative.
You must apply a new assessment.
It must not be expired at the day of invitation.



nabeelmanj said:


> prabhmann said:
> 
> 
> > I am also waiting for the same.
> ...


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

yw173 said:


> Your outcome must be negative.
> You must apply a new assessment.
> It must not be expired at the day of invitation.


But as per website.... Assessment should be valid.
When I applied my assessment was valid, it was expired after 2 months of submission.

What will be the outcome I have no idea.

what experts comments would be??? any idea.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

FSC is assessing now.
I got the invitation today for 261313 on April.


prabhmann said:


> Has anyone got nomination from FSC recently???


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

yw173 said:


> FSC is assessing now.
> I got the invitation today for 261313 on April.


Hi,

Can you please tell me your points structure and your exact date of applying?


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

age 25
education 10
Experience 10
NATTI 5
Australia study 5
English 10

I applied on 10 of April



prabhmann said:


> yw173 said:
> 
> 
> > FSC is assessing now.
> ...


----------



## Srinu.acha (May 30, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

nabeelmanj said:


> But as per website.... Assessment should be valid.
> When I applied my assessment was valid, it was expired after 2 months of submission.
> 
> What will be the outcome I have no idea.
> ...




Your assessment should be positive when you receive your ITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Hi,

By "FSC is assessing now" - do you mean you just received your positive outcome from them? Or you have already received your ITA in SkillSelect? Thanks!



yw173 said:


> FSC is assessing now.
> I got the invitation today for 261313 on April.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

I got positive outcome from FSC on last Friday and real invitation in skillselect today.


its.kc said:


> Hi,
> 
> By "FSC is assessing now" - do you mean you just received your positive outcome from them? Or you have already received your ITA in SkillSelect? Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

yw173 said:


> FSC is assessing now.
> I got the invitation today for 261313 on April.


Congrats


----------



## prem9 (Nov 3, 2015)

yw173 said:


> I got positive outcome from FSC on last Friday and real invitation in skillselect today.



How much points are you having?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. I received outcome letter for Electrical Engineer occupation on Nov 2016 in which EA assessed 3 years of experience. As the min points has been changed and cut off for invitations is high, I want to apply for nomination in Far Coast. As per their website "Employment experience MUST be recent (within the previous two years) and this must be clearly indicated in the Skills Assessment and supported by the Resume/CV." I am unable to understand it. EA assessed my experience up to Aug 2016 and since then I'm working in the same company and will get extra 5 points next month for 5 years but it is not reflected in outcome letter. So do I need to apply for reassessment for additional experience?


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Just try it. No one can tell you the answer.


farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I received outcome letter for Electrical Engineer occupation on Nov 2016 in which EA assessed 3 years of experience. As the min points has been changed and cut off for invitations is high, I want to apply for nomination in Far Coast. As per their website "Employment experience MUST be recent (within the previous two years) and this must be clearly indicated in the Skills Assessment and supported by the Resume/CV." I am unable to understand it. EA assessed my experience up to Aug 2016 and since then I'm working in the same company and will get extra 5 points next month for 5 years but it is not reflected in outcome letter. So do I need to apply for reassessment for additional experience?


----------



## Ram Agasthya (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi guys I'm system analyst with 60 points without state or territory points.. Is it wise to apply for fsc nsw please advise


----------



## Ram Agasthya (Dec 19, 2017)

Is there any WhatsApp group for fsc nsw 489


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Just buy hope for yourself.


Ram Agasthya said:


> Hi guys I'm system analyst with 60 points without state or territory points.. Is it wise to apply for fsc nsw please advise


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys did any one got an ITA from FSC recently?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.nilu6 (Jul 7, 2018)

I did. On 05th July. I had 70 points for 261313, 

EOI, 28th March


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

Can you please share the points structure?


----------



## ar.nilu6 (Jul 7, 2018)

prabhmann said:


> Can you please share the points structure?


Age 25
Exp 10
Edu 15
IELTS 10
STATE 10


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> FSC only considers experience which is accessed by acessment authority , acessment letter must clearly indicate 2 or more then 2 years of exp , if the experience written in acessment letter is less then 2 years then FSC will reject ur application . there is difference between written exp in acessment letter and actual exp u have . unfortunately FSC only considers written exp in acessment letter .


Engineers Australia assessed 3 years of experience till Aug 2016. Since then I'm working the same company so do I need to reassess my experience as FSC requires recent 2 years of experience and the skill assessment letter should no more than 2 years old, while my letter will exceed 2 years after nov 2016. Kindly guide as I don't want to get rejected and lose money,


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Engineers Australia assessed 3 years of experience till Aug 2016. Since then I'm working the same company so do I need to reassess my experience as FSC requires recent 2 years of experience and the skill assessment letter should no more than 2 years old, while my letter will exceed 2 years after nov 2016. Kindly guide as I don't want to get rejected and lose money,


FSW is known to reject applicants for frivolous reasons. Try to apply as soon as possible if you feel that your application will be processed by Nov. Else, use this time to reassess 
experience with EA.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

ar.nilu6 said:


> Age 25
> Exp 10
> Edu 15
> IELTS 10
> STATE 10


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

261313 removed from NSW regional 489 visa occupation list
Those who submitted applications in 261313 for NSW regional 489 Visa before July will get invitation or not ?
Please Advice


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

There is hope to get a positive outcome. Actually, I think it is more likely to get invitation.



arnish.singh said:


> 261313 removed from NSW regional 489 visa occupation list
> Those who submitted applications in 261313 for NSW regional 489 Visa before July will get invitation or not ?
> Please Advice


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Someone created whatsapp group for fsc 489..plz add me

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

yw173 said:


> There is hope to get a positive outcome. Actually, I think it is more likely to get invitation.


Thanks for quick response
but they removed occupation for 489 then how they will issue invitation ?


----------



## crazycombo (Oct 6, 2017)

Can anyone add me to the FSC 489, whatsapp group?
Pls DM me, so that I could send my number.


----------



## ar.nilu6 (Jul 7, 2018)

If there is 489 whatsApp group, I would like to join too.

Can an administrator DM me, please?


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

They would. I got the invitation after the occupation being removed.



arnish.singh said:


> Thanks for quick response
> but they removed occupation for 489 then how they will issue invitation ?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
They mention that few documents missing 
Actually i send them 2 emails at the time of submission of documents due to large size of documents and mentioned that in the first mail
i think they consider only one mail

Wht to do now ? Please Help
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
> They mention that few documents missing
> Actually i send them 2 emails at the time of submission of documents due to large size of documents and mentioned that in the first mail
> i think they consider only one mail
> ...


Email them back giving the complete list of documents you attached in each mail

Ask if all those documents were considered while taking a decision

I am replying this just from a logical point of view and not as one who knows the process

Cheers


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

How many documents have you submitted? Cannot imagine.





arnish.singh said:


> Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
> They mention that few documents missing
> Actually i send them 2 emails at the time of submission of documents due to large size of documents and mentioned that in the first mail
> i think they consider only one mail
> ...


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Just try. Good luck


newbienz said:


> arnish.singh said:
> 
> 
> > Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
> ...


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Please ring a call to them FSC regional government and explained about your case. If it is true, they may re-consider the outcome. Please take note that they have already stated that incomplete application may result the outcome as unsuccessful.
I am giving above advise to call them bcz my wife face same situation like you (her case is miss-matching of name among documents). First, she received the outcome letter as unsuccessful bcz the name is different among documents. We were nervous and my wife decided to call them and explained the reason of name differences bcz we use some prefix in front of our name in our country. Thats the reason her documents shown as slightly different name (with prefix and without prefix). After my wife call to one officer and explained, that day afternoon she received the letter as successful.
System Anaylst
total pts : 60
FSC approved on March


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Have you got your visa?


SLO said:


> Please ring a call to them FSC regional government and explained about your case. If it is true, they may re-consider the outcome. Please take note that they have already stated that incomplete application may result the outcome as unsuccessful.
> I am giving above advise to call them bcz my wife face same situation like you (her case is miss-matching of name among documents). First, she received the outcome letter as unsuccessful bcz the name is different among documents. We were nervous and my wife decided to call them and explained the reason of name differences bcz we use some prefix in front of our name in our country. Thats the reason her documents shown as slightly different name (with prefix and without prefix). After my wife call to one officer and explained, that day afternoon she received the letter as successful.
> System Anaylst
> total pts : 60
> FSC approved on March


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys did anyone check the NSW website? They have opened a new region central West for 489 visa. Does anybody have any knowledge about it? Kindly share your views.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

just issued occupation lisy


Manvirjhala said:


> Hey guys did anyone check the NSW website? They have opened a new region central West for 489 visa. Does anybody have any knowledge about it? Kindly share your views.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

We have lodged 489 visa on April (my wife as main applicant as she received invitation for 489 from FSC with Systems Analyst).


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Hello All, Today I got an invite from DHA. Just filled the form for PCC and will pay the visa fee within 7 to 10 days.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Hello All,

If there is any Whatsapp group for FSC then please message me so that I can share my number.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

Congratulations

Which occupation are you applying?


mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello All, Today I got an invite from DHA. Just filled the form for PCC and will pay the visa fee within 7 to 10 days.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

yw173 said:


> Just try. Good luck


My migration agent spoil my life.
migration company fired the employee who submit our application to Fsc
he did not send my resume, form 956 and eoi point chart to FSC. He did that in few other applications too so they fired him
Now i have no more option to apply
if i mail to fsc and explain matter then can they review my application ?


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

yw173 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Which occupation are you applying?


261112 System Analyst


----------



## crhemanthkumar (Aug 6, 2018)

I got positive outcome(Software Engineer) from FSC. My problem is about the job opportunities in that region. I am in a huge dilemma. I am ready to do any decent job (ie except some cleaning jobs). my question is whether it is worth to move to this region after spending this much amount of money. I have to leave my current job in India and move there. What if I dont get any job there in a month or two. Ofcourse I wont bring my family with me during the job search. Is there anyone who recently migrated to that region, hows the situation there. How long it took to get some job. I am unable to take a decision . Please help.


----------



## coffee_holic (May 10, 2018)

crhemanthkumar said:


> I got positive outcome(Software Engineer) from FSC. My problem is about the job opportunities in that region. I am in a huge dilemma. I am ready to do any decent job (ie except some cleaning jobs). my question is whether it is worth to move to this region after spending this much amount of money. I have to leave my current job in India and move there. What if I dont get any job there in a month or two. Ofcourse I wont bring my family with me during the job search. Is there anyone who recently migrated to that region, hows the situation there. How long it took to get some job. I am unable to take a decision . Please help.


Congratulations	

Can you please share the points structure and your date of applying?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

FSC just published their new Occupation List valid from August 1st.

https://www.rdafsc.com.au/wp-conten...ons-for-Nomination-RDA-FSC-RCB-AUG-2018-1.pdf


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys i also applied for 489 visa on 21st march . can anybody confirm that they got an invitation applied after march as i have still not got any response and it has been more than 3 months.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

crhemanthkumar said:


> I got positive outcome(Software Engineer) from FSC. My problem is about the job opportunities in that region. I am in a huge dilemma. I am ready to do any decent job (ie except some cleaning jobs). my question is whether it is worth to move to this region after spending this much amount of money. I have to leave my current job in India and move there. What if I dont get any job there in a month or two. Ofcourse I wont bring my family with me during the job search. Is there anyone who recently migrated to that region, hows the situation there. How long it took to get some job. I am unable to take a decision . Please help.




Hey when did you apply can you please tell the exact timeline


----------



## crhemanthkumar (Aug 6, 2018)

I applied around March 15th . I got the invitation in the first week of June.


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Check this OUT.... OMG.

https://www.rdafsc.com.au/skilled-migration/













> Computer Network & Systems
> Engineer
> 263111 Minimum three (3) years full-time*,
> paid employment as a Computer
> ...


NOW CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHERE SHOULD WE GO.......


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

crhemanthkumar said:


> I applied around March 15th . I got the invitation in the first week of June.


Have you applied for your visa?


----------



## prabhmann (May 30, 2018)

imtiaza said:


> Check this OUT.... OMG.
> 
> What changes are made on the website?


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

prabhmann said:


> imtiaza said:
> 
> 
> > Check this OUT.... OMG.
> ...


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys i have one question .I applied through the agent and that agent is on leave because of which i cannot access the update on my application . if the rejection has ahppened will it show on my EOI page


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

NO, You can see nothing. Only the agent will receive the outcome.

You may inform the FSC that you have stopped using the agent. They will send the result to you.



Amit Kapoor said:


> Guys i have one question .I applied through the agent and that agent is on leave because of which i cannot access the update on my application . if the rejection has ahppened will it show on my EOI page


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Hey, All did anyone got invite form FSC recently?


----------



## khemendra singh (Aug 16, 2018)

*Enquiry*



mahajan.divij37 said:


> 261112 System Analyst


Hey congratulations,
How long it took to get invitation after applying for FSC.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

khemendra singh said:


> Hey congratulations,
> How long it took to get invitation after applying for FSC.


3 months and a week


----------



## davidofskc (Jul 17, 2018)

hello, applied fsc for 489 visa. Would like to join the whatsapp group. Please dm me for my number. Thanks!


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

I am planning to apply for systems analyst job this week. should i submit all form 16 and pay slips ? My agent is asking me all the documents attested while submitting the application.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Can some one add my number in whats app group for 489 visa?


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

palathi said:


> I am planning to apply for systems analyst job this week. should i submit all form 16 and pay slips ? My agent is asking me all the documents attested while submitting the application.


Did you got an invite? Or are you talking about EOI?


----------



## khemendra singh (Aug 16, 2018)

palathi said:


> I am planning to apply for systems analyst job this week. should i submit all form 16 and pay slips ? My agent is asking me all the documents attested while submitting the application.


Even I am submitting my form 16, and I am applying for 489 FSC, SYSTEM analyst. From Mumbai.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

yes EOI..


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

so you are submitting how many payslips? just one for every year?


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

palathi said:


> yes EOI..


I submitted salary slips for last 6 months.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

ok...my agent is saying every years 3 are required and all form 16's. Hence was double checking


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

palathi said:


> ok...my agent is saying every years 3 are required and all form 16's. Hence was double checking


The follow what your agent says.


----------



## khemendra singh (Aug 16, 2018)

palathi said:


> ok...my agent is saying every years 3 are required and all form 16's. Hence was double checking


Is your agent is mara registered agent. , And where r u from.


----------



## khemendra singh (Aug 16, 2018)

khemendra singh said:


> palathi said:
> 
> 
> > ok...my agent is saying every years 3 are required and all form 16's. Hence was double checking
> ...


In fact, my agent asked only for form 16 of every byear. Not salary slips, as there is not described for salary slips.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

From Bangalore..not Mara..y-axis


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi. I got invite from DHA to apply for visa but no email from fsc. Is it possible? Or should I email fsc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosalasilva (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied 489 Far south coast with 65 points (On shore) - Hotel/Motel manager on 23rd July. Still waiting for the invitation. Anyone have any idea how long it's gonna take to get invited?


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

any one has got invitation for system analyst 75 points recently for fsc? I just filed my eoi for 75 points. Is there any chance?

I am sorry i am new to this forum


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

palathi said:


> any one has got invitation for system analyst 75 points recently for fsc? I just filed my eoi for 75 points. Is there any chance?
> 
> I am sorry i am new to this forum


Yes I got an invitation on 2nd Aug 2018


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Kosalasilva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 489 Far south coast with 65 points (On shore) - Hotel/Motel manager on 23rd July. Still waiting for the invitation. Anyone have any idea how long it's gonna take to get invited?


I got my invitation in 3 months and a week.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for your kind reply.

If you dont mind can you let me know what all documents you have submitted other than form R and resume?


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

palathi said:


> Thank you for your kind reply.
> 
> If you dont mind can you let me know what all documents you have submitted other than form R and resume?


Salary slips, role n responsibilities, IELTS score, Certified copy of appropriate skills assessment, Skill Select EOI Number,Skill Select EOI Form etc

Please check the requirements from the link https://www.rdafsc.com.au/skilled-migration/srs-489/


----------



## udanaz (Jun 30, 2016)

Any expacts who are currently living in FSC? I applied visa for 489 FSC and bit worried now about the job hunt and finding accommodation.


----------



## crhemanthkumar (Aug 6, 2018)

udanaz said:


> Any expacts who are currently living in FSC? I applied visa for 489 FSC and bit worried now about the job hunt and finding accommodation.



I am in the same boat like you .. I do not find much opportunities in that region. I am really worried about whether I should go for it. Any expats in that region please help .


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Hi. I got invite from DHA to apply for visa but no email from fsc. Is it possible? Or should I email fsc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did your email from FSC come eventually, or did you follow up? 

Mind updating


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

can some one let me know kindly when we can expect a confirmation mail/reference number once you email the documents?

I ave submitted couple of days back and didnt receive any mail still.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

It just took me one day after the submission.



palathi said:


> can some one let me know kindly when we can expect a confirmation mail/reference number once you email the documents?
> 
> I ave submitted couple of days back and didnt receive any mail still.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did your email from FSC come eventually, or did you follow up?
> 
> 
> 
> Mind updating




No email from fsc as yet. But my eoi said apply for visa and I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> No email from fsc as yet. But my eoi said apply for visa and I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email FSC about it. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoclanit (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi, 

Are you in the group? If yes, could you add/DM me, please?



ar.nilu6 said:


> If there is 489 whatsApp group, I would like to join too.
> 
> Can an administrator DM me, please?


----------



## crhemanthkumar (Aug 6, 2018)

Guys 

I have decided not to accept the invitation from FSC due to unavailability of decent jobs over there. I am feeling sad but I believe this is the wise decision in the perspective of already having a decent living in India.

Regards
Hemanth CR


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

crhemanthkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> I have decided not to accept the invitation from FSC due to unavailability of decent jobs over there. I am feeling sad but I believe this is the wise decision in the perspective of already having a decent living in India.
> 
> ...


Check your Message box.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

my ANZ code is 261313 software engineer
can i apply with 65 points for SA
65+5 = 70 state sponsorship 190
65+10 = 75 regional sponsorship 489

which other states can i apply with these points
Northern territory and tasmania needs job offer letter it seems
is it true?

and apart from 489 visa for far south coast,which other places have 489 visa?
i heard tasmania is closed for 489 right now 
is it true


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

can you kindly explain how you came to know about the job market?

I too have applied for the fsc and you mean to say for IT jobs its of no scope?


----------



## crhemanthkumar (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes they are literally no IT jobs .. Even decent admin jobs are very difficult to get


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

so have you contacted any seniors who went there or else have you been there physically?

Can you kindly explain how you reached such a conclusion. Also can we migrate to other regional areas if we fail to get job in far south coast?


----------



## crhemanthkumar (Aug 6, 2018)

This is based upon the search in the Internet


----------



## ar.nilu6 (Jul 7, 2018)

ngoclanit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you in the group? If yes, could you add/DM me, please?


No. Nobody adds me or DM me. Not sure whether there is a Whatsapp group


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi can some one guide me if i can apply for 489 for system analyst for SA?

It says "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18; 70 points required; See additional instructions"

I have 75 points including 10 points from state nomination and pte proficient in each band i.e. R 72, L 76, S 90 W 69 making overall 75 (proficient plus). 

Can i apply for the 489 with 75 points? Also any one recently received nomination for 75 points for system analyst?


----------



## Dreamerksa (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry to tell u but all occupations with special condition in red color will most prolly b closed for the rest of the year.
U can apply next year in July, this year almost all occupations were filled up within hours of opening on 5th July.
Good luck!




palathi said:


> Hi can some one guide me if i can apply for 489 for system analyst for SA?
> 
> It says "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18; 70 points required; See additional instructions"
> 
> ...


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Is an External Auditor, off shore applicant eligible to apply for 489 with far south coast??


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

leaps123 said:


> Is an External Auditor, off shore applicant eligible to apply for 489 with far south coast??


Yes, if you have minimum 2 years paid experience in Australia as External Auditor recently and IELTS 7 each band.

https://www.rdafsc.com.au/wp-conten...ons-for-Nomination-RDA-FSC-RCB-AUG-2018-1.pdf


----------



## afeez20 (Aug 10, 2017)

*unsuccessful application*



Aerocleaner said:


> I will update after atleast one week about most of the things once I have clearer picture. So far I have noticed is you need a car. It is a must. There are bus operating but I haven't check anout them yet. Nowra thats where I am is very small but you can not do without a car I think. You hardly see people walking except apart in Nowra CBD. I have heard from people some part of Nowra are quite unsafe and adviced to avoid during nights. Jobs are mostly part time if there are any.
> I will update once I have more information and clear picture .


Hello guys,
i received an unsuccessful application response from FSC today after waiting for 3months and they stated 2 reasons here

1.the name order on my UNi statement of result is different from NAme order on all other credentials ..My middle name was used as my first name while first name was used as middle name,but there is no label on the credential saying middle/first name in just my Uni statement of result

2.i did not include address of my employer on my resume .

please guys what step can i take to re_address this errors and if the decision can
be reversed?I am in Australia already.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

afeez20 said:


> Aerocleaner said:
> 
> 
> > I will update after atleast one week about most of the things once I have clearer picture. So far I have noticed is you need a car. It is a must. There are bus operating but I haven't check anout them yet. Nowra thats where I am is very small but you can not do without a car I think. You hardly see people walking except apart in Nowra CBD. I have heard from people some part of Nowra are quite unsafe and adviced to avoid during nights. Jobs are mostly part time if there are any.
> ...



Don’t know much about first reason but employers address is must on resume for FSC
As many others got rejection due to this. Call once to FSC and try to clear the things as many got positive reply after getting rejection.


----------



## afeez20 (Aug 10, 2017)

*unsuccessful application*



Aerocleaner said:


> I will update after atleast one week about most of the things once I have clearer picture. So far I have noticed is you need a car. It is a must. There are bus operating but I haven't check anout them yet. Nowra thats where I am is very small but you can not do without a car I think. You hardly see people walking except apart in Nowra CBD. I have heard from people some part of Nowra are quite unsafe and adviced to avoid during nights. Jobs are mostly part time if there are any.
> I will update once I have more information and clear picture .





sawtinnmaung said:


> One of my friend got her 489 FSC approval today with System Analyst (70 including 10 points from FSC).
> 
> Actually, she had been refused this morning due to inconsistent name between passport and degree.
> 
> After her call to FSC and gave explanation on her name, she has just got her approval two hours ago within same day.


Hello ,
What is the best number to reach them from?


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

afeez20 said:


> Hello ,
> What is the best number to reach them from?


*CONTACT RDA FSC
RCB Officer
Phone: 02 4422 9011
Email: [email protected]
Postal Address: PO Box 1227, Nowra, NSW, 2541

Contact RDA FSC (RDA Far South Coast)

Phone: +61 2 4422 9011

Email: [email protected]

Postal Address: PO Box 1227, Nowra, NSW, 2541*


----------



## Priya N (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

I just want to clarify my query. I started working since jan 2015 and till date I have 3 yrs and 8 months of experience in a software company. I have applied as system analyst for subclass 489 FSC. My ACS result was positive and they have deducted 2 years of experience for training. So now I have 1.8 yrs of experience. Is it mandatory that we must have 2 yrs of experience after ACS deductions?


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Priya N said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just want to clarify my query. I started working since jan 2015 and till date I have 3 yrs and 8 months of experience in a software company. I have applied as system analyst for subclass 489 FSC. My ACS result was positive and they have deducted 2 years of experience for training. So now I have 1.8 yrs of experience. Is it mandatory that we must have 2 yrs of experience after ACS deductions?



I have the same question as well.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Hopeisalive said:


> I have the same question as well.


Yes, you need 2 years of experience after the deduction from ACS.


----------



## Priya N (Aug 3, 2018)

But my agent told me that they will calculate from the date of joining and this has nothing to do with ACS deductions. I’m not sure how far this is correct🙁


----------



## Priya N (Aug 3, 2018)

Can I have an expert advice please...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Priya N said:


> Can I have an expert advice please...


If you are curious about the 489 FSC policy, the contact details above - why don't you call and ask! Do keep us updated. 

For points purposes in DHA eyes you can only be awarded points for skilled employment after your date deemed skilled.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

After reading all threads here, I am willing to help you guys as I have a bit knowledge regarding 489 Subclass


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

crhemanthkumar said:


> Yes they are literally no IT jobs .. Even decent admin jobs are very difficult to get


Bro,

I don't know why you are so upset even you yet have to go there, But u can migrate to another region if u can't find jobs in your granted region...


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Job Market*



Awaisi said:


> After reading all threads here, I am willing to help you guys as I have a bit knowledge regarding 489 Subclass


Awaisi... I've close to 12 years of network/cyber security experience i've got the invite for NSW FSC and i'm going to file the application tomorrow for the grant.

Could you assist/enlighten about the job market for this domain. I'm currently doing incident response/malware analysis... Any information would be of great help.. thanks in advance...


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

saibot86 said:


> Awaisi said:
> 
> 
> > After reading all threads here, I am willing to help you guys as I have a bit knowledge regarding 489 Subclass
> ...


Dont worry bro there are hell of IT jobs there if u have strong technical and communication skills u wont face any problem to find relevant job there ..! Wish u best of luck for VISA..
Ur goal must be to reach there first then doors will open automatically , opportunities are there we just have to touch them.!!


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

saibot86 said:


> Awaisi... I've close to 12 years of network/cyber security experience i've got the invite for NSW FSC and i'm going to file the application tomorrow for the grant.
> 
> Could you assist/enlighten about the job market for this domain. I'm currently doing incident response/malware analysis... Any information would be of great help.. thanks in advance...


hey buddy, how long it took to receive the invite?

Thanks,


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Dont worry bro there are hell of IT jobs there if u have strong technical and communication skills u wont face any problem to find relevant job there ..! Wish u best of luck for VISA..
> Ur goal must be to reach there first then doors will open automatically , opportunities are there we just have to touch them.!!


Thank you Awaisi... this is a booster for me \m/

*===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============
*
ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 \\


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> hey buddy, how long it took to receive the invite?
> 
> Thanks,


Dude for 489 NSW FSC they took the same 3 months to assess my application. Below is my timelines... Let me know if you need more info..

*===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============*

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Fantastic, thank you very much!

Did you lodge your visa already? looks like we'll be 3 months apart on our journey to FSC.





saibot86 said:


> Dude for 489 NSW FSC they took the same 3 months to assess my application. Below is my timelines... Let me know if you need more info..
> 
> *===============
> ANZSCO Code 263111
> ...


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Fantastic, thank you very much!
> 
> Did you lodge your visa already? looks like we'll be 3 months apart on our journey to FSC.


My agent will be filing it most probably by tomorrow or Monday. I got my police clearance as well. Any rough idea how long these guys are taking to give the grant.. do we have to wait for 6 more months..


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

saibot86 said:


> My agent will be filing it most probably by tomorrow or Monday. I got my police clearance as well. Any rough idea how long these guys are taking to give the grant.. do we have to wait for 6 more months..


Officially 75% of visas are processed in up to 9 months, but i've seen several guys here receiving their grants between 4 and 6 months.

Are you offshore?

Good luck buddy!


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Officially 75% of visas are processed in up to 9 months, but i've seen several guys here receiving their grants between 4 and 6 months.
> 
> Are you offshore?
> 
> Good luck buddy!


That sounds great... yea I'm in India.. thanks mate ! Will keep posted if there are any updates..

*===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============*

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

I was wondering what the procedure is to get the release letter from the RDA FSC is? My brother got a job in another regional area and when he enquired about the same to the consulting agent they replied that
"FSC Does not give any release letter. Immigration do not have any set up criteria to update. 

You will have to speak to FSC for the same"
Is that the same for RDA's? I was told by few that some of them did get the release letter but the others moved on.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, I see one of the requirements for 489 FSC is:

Certified copy of appropriate skills assessment
Certified copy of IELTS (or other) test results (test must be no more than two years old)

Does this mean we have to do the notary public stamp on these 2 documents?


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Noob10 said:


> I was wondering what the procedure is to get the release letter from the RDA FSC is? My brother got a job in another regional area and when he enquired about the same to the consulting agent they replied that
> "FSC Does not give any release letter. Immigration do not have any set up criteria to update.
> 
> You will have to speak to FSC for the same"
> Is that the same for RDA's? I was told by few that some of them did get the release letter but the others moved on.


HI Noob... FSC doesnt entertain such requests.. as per 489 State Sponsorship visa once you receive the ITA your EOI is locked and you are obliged to work/live there for 2 years and 1 yr work exp to apply for 887 subclass (For PR). Refer https://www.rdafsc.com.au/skilled-migration/srs-489/. Good Luck !


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. Is that the requirement just for the FSC? I was on a 489 visa before and a lot of people have moved to other regions after getting a release letter or sometimes without it as the obligation to stay and work within the specified post codes


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Guys, I see one of the requirements for 489 FSC is:
> 
> Certified copy of appropriate skills assessment
> Certified copy of IELTS (or other) test results (test must be no more than two years old)
> ...


Yes, or a JP or a migration agent, which was my case.

cheers.


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Noob10 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Is that the requirement just for the FSC? I was on a 489 visa before and a lot of people have moved to other regions after getting a release letter or sometimes without it as the obligation to stay and work within the specified post codes


HI Noob, I suggest it is better you go through the link which I gave you since it covers all your doubts.. If you have any queries post that we can try to answer you.


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

HI Noob, I suggest it is better you go through the link which I gave you since it covers all your doubts.. If you have any queries post that we can try to answer you.[/QUOTE]

Had it sorted. They don't provide a release letter but as long you are working and living in a regional area, you will need to notify the corresponding RDA as well as them with a courtesy mail at least


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

> Had it sorted. They don't provide a release letter but as long you are working and living in a regional area, you will need to notify the corresponding RDA as well as them with a courtesy mail at least


Never heard of this, you received this info from FSC directly?

Adelaide is considered Regional Area, so it's possible do live and work there as long as you notify both RDAs?

Thanks bro


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

As long as it is a regional area, they are happy for you to move out. They are really supportive nowadays and the best contact method is an email


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Noob10 said:


> As long as it is a regional area, they are happy for you to move out. They are really supportive nowadays and the best contact method is an email


Buddy, do you mind to paste their e-mail here for us?

thank you!


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, can anyone please give some advice on my application? I submitted the Eoi and the documents to FSC on 19th Oct, my occupation is Architect 232111, I got 70points including 10 from regional. There is no other requirements for my occupation at all. How soon can I possibly get a result as my working visa is going to expired in Feb 2019. Also, is there anyone or your friends got the result from FSC within 2months?Thx a lot! - Nicole


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Noob10 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it is a regional area, they are happy for you to move out. They are really supportive nowadays and the best contact method is an email
> ...


My brother contacted them explaining that he got the job and attached the offer letter from the employer and enquiring if he needs a release letter. And this was their reply 
"As long as it is a regional area it is fine. Best of luck there". 
When I checked I think only RDA ORANA has mentioned about the release letter on their website


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Noob10 said:


> As long as it is a regional area, they are happy for you to move out. They are really supportive nowadays and the best contact method is an email


 Does it have to be within same state tho, If One gets a job at a regional area say in WA.


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

Does it have to be within same state tho, If One gets a job at a regional area say in WA.[/QUOTE]

You will need to contact the corresponding RDA though. I would recommend that you let the RDA FSC know if you are planning to move elsewhere


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone please give some advice on my application? I submitted the Eoi and the documents to FSC on 19th Oct, my occupation is Architect 232111, I got 70points including 10 from regional. There is no other requirements for my occupation at all. How soon can I possibly get a result as my working visa is going to expired in Feb 2019. Also, is there anyone or your friends got the result from FSC within 2months?Thx a lot! - Nicole


Expect at least three months for them to complete your assessment and you will be then notified to apply for the 489 visa. Keep in mind that the offices will not be open for some time in December until the beginning of January. Since you are onshore the process shouldn't take that long and you will be granted a bridging visa as soon as you apply for the 489 visa. 489 visas usually don't have any specific requirements and the processing time depends on your case officer and the documents you have submitted. Hope this helps


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Noob10 said:


> Does it have to be within same state tho, If One gets a job at a regional area say in WA.


You will need to contact the corresponding RDA though. I would recommend that you let the RDA FSC know if you are planning to move elsewhere[/QUOTE]

Well I was just saying just incase One struggle to find a job at FSC, and then maybe secure one at a regional area in WA, not like I have an already made plan to leave FSC once I arrive, I was also wondering if the full time job one secures has to be same occupation being sponsored for, or one is free to do any full time job available.


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

You can work in any job. It can be casual / PPT but should have enough hours as the requirement is that you have to provide evidence for full time hours for an year and two years of stay in the region to proceed with the 887 visa /PR. I used to work different casual and part-time jobs to meet the hours as it was hard to find full time work in my designated RDA


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Noob10 said:


> You can work in any job. It can be casual / PPT but should have enough hours as the requirement is that you have to provide evidence for full time hours for an year and two years of stay in the region to proceed with the 887 visa /PR. I used to work different casual and part-time jobs to meet the hours as it was hard to find full time work in my designated RDA


Hi friend,
Based on your reply, i believe that you are currently staying in FSC and hpolding 489 or already transferred to 887. I have lodged 489 visa under FSC sponsered and waiting for approval. Can I ask you some questions in fiuture if I need?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

SLO said:


> Noob10 said:
> 
> 
> > You can work in any job. It can be casual / PPT but should have enough hours as the requirement is that you have to provide evidence for full time hours for an year and two years of stay in the region to proceed with the 887 visa /PR. I used to work different casual and part-time jobs to meet the hours as it was hard to find full time work in my designated RDA
> ...


I got transferred to 887 since 2017. Happy to help


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear All,

I've cleared my medicals and PCC. I've submitted all the documents for FSC and awaiting grant.. has anyone in this forum got any jobs in NSW FSC for 489.. I'm asking hoping that I will get the grant somehow...

*===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============*

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## Gill.jagminder (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey Saibot86, I have the same situation got my invitation in Aug 2018 and applied for 489 Visa (FSC) on 11/Sep/2018 with 70 points and waiting for the grant. Hope we all get the desired result!!!


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Glad to hear that guys. Wish you to grant your 489 soon.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello guys, I’m just about applying to FSC with 65 points, enrolled nurse anzsco 411411, what are my chances for ITA?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello Noob, I’m regards to a “statement of commitment”, RDA FSC, didn’t mention this as part of their requirement for nomination, do we necessarily have to include it when applying to FSC? 
Thanks


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Noob10 said:


> I got transferred to 887 since 2017. Happy to help


Hello Noob, I’m regards to a “statement of commitment”, RDA FSC, didn’t mention this as part of their requirement for nomination, do we necessarily have to include it when applying to FSC? 
Thanks


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi , I'm planning to apply with 55+10 FSC489, any one received with 55+10 for Fsc recently.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Kolombo said:


> Noob10 said:
> 
> 
> > I got transferred to 887 since 2017. Happy to help
> ...


Hi,
It is not required to write and submit the commitment statement when you apply to RDA FSC. NSW Form R is one of the forms you need to complete and submit.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sram88 said:


> Hi , I'm planning to apply with 55+10 FSC489, any one received with 55+10 for Fsc recently.


I did not see so far anyone receiving with 55+10. Please check in any other posts from forum and immi tracker website. If you wish to apply, please do it faster. I recommend you to try to get more points if possible.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sram88 said:


> Hi , I'm planning to apply with 55+10 FSC489, any one received with 55+10 for Fsc recently.


I meant I didn’t see recently. Pls check in immi tracker website.


----------



## sram88 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank u for it reply, I'm checking because we need to pay 800$ for 489 visa, it will be waste of money if its negative


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> It is not required to write and submit the commitment statement when you apply to RDA FSC. NSW Form R is one of the forms you need to complete and submit.


Thanks man, I suppose you’ve passed through the process and currently working at FSC?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks man, I suppose you’ve passed through the process and currently working at FSC?[/QUOTE]

Nope, we are not living in FSC at this moment. Awaiting our 489 visa grant. We got 489 nomination approval from FSC on March ( application submitted on end of Dec). It was about 3 months waiting time for FSC nomination approval.


----------



## talk2alok (Jun 6, 2018)

SLO said:


> Thanks man, I suppose you’ve passed through the process and currently working at FSC?


Nope, we are not living in FSC at this moment. Awaiting our 489 visa grant. We got 489 nomination approval from FSC on March ( application submitted on end of Dec). It was about 3 months waiting time for FSC nomination approval.[/QUOTE]

Hi SLO, you applied in April this year and waiting for grant as on today. Isn't it quite late. Has the CO contacted you for more docs and clarifications?


----------



## talk2alok (Jun 6, 2018)

*Slo*



talk2alok said:


> Nope, we are not living in FSC at this moment. Awaiting our 489 visa grant. We got 489 nomination approval from FSC on March ( application submitted on end of Dec). It was about 3 months waiting time for FSC nomination approval.


Hi SLO, you applied in April this year and waiting for grant as on today. Isn't it quite late. Has the CO contacted you for more docs and clarifications?[/QUOTE]


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

talk2alok said:


> talk2alok said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, we are not living in FSC at this moment. Awaiting our 489 visa grant. We got 489 nomination approval from FSC on March ( application submitted on end of Dec). It was about 3 months waiting time for FSC nomination approval.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi,
Yes, I lodged in April. Got CO contract on August, responded and awaiting for grant.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry, spelling correction ‘CO contact’. 😀


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi,
Yes, I lodged in April. Got CO contract on August, responded and awaiting for grant.[/QUOTE]

I guess the increase in the processing times for 489 and 189 is the reason for the long wait. Btw I see you’re still awaiting an invite on ur 189 even on 70 points


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Kolombo said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I lodged in April. Got CO contract on August, responded and awaiting for grant.


 I guess the increase in the processing times for 489 and 189 is the reason for the long wait. Btw I see you’re still awaiting an invite on ur 189 even on 70 points[/QUOTE]

That’s right, my 489 visa is under my Wife ( she is the main applicant and I am as partner ). Hoping my 189 invitation in the same time.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 23rd August and waiting for the reply.

Just need to check for employment proof i have submitted the affidavit mentioning the roles signed by my manager, the same thing i have submitted to ACS for skill assessment for current company and all companies i worked for and additionally the relieving letters for the past companies mentioning the dates of starting and end date. Also i have submitted tax documents and pay slips for all the companies where i am have claimed points i.e three payslips for the current year and 2-3 payslips for all years.

Is this fine for the employment details or else am i supposed to send the offer letter as well?
My agent said me no offer letter is required in case you submit the affidavit mentioning the roles and responsibilities.

Can any one help?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

sram88 said:


> Hi , I'm planning to apply with 55+10 FSC489, any one received with 55+10 for Fsc recently.


Hi Sram88,

From my understanding, the points of the candidate is not extremely critical (you know for Visa 189 and 190, there is ranking system, but they do not mention about a ranking for Visa 489). If your conditions are compliant with the requirements, just apply (of course it is my personal opinion).


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

palathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 23rd August and waiting for the reply.
> 
> ...


Hello buddy,
I think you seriously need to review your agent's opinion ASAP........NSW Form R7 clearly describes the requirement of documents in Documents Checklist under
Employment References as* "Certified, signed, dated and meeting all requirements in DIBP3 Booklet 6"
*
and booklet 6 does not specify affidavits signed by managers.....perhaps ACS accepts the same....
P.S. Its my personal opinion.....seek advice from seniors here
Cheers


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

ok thanks for the reply..

I have provided employment proofs like the date of joining and salary and benefits statements. i mean some kind of offer letter.It have all details of employer and my designation and date of joining..hope that could be fine..

My offer letter is also kind of same..just mentions the package and my name...

And any one who logged in August got reply from fsc till now?


----------



## jassingh (Nov 1, 2018)

Ramansaini said:


> hi guys , we started a WhatsApp group for the people moving to fsc , do send me ur numbers in private message so that we can exchange our knowledge, thanks


please add (+917696071740) me in fsc group. Thanks


----------



## jassingh (Nov 1, 2018)

Ramansaini said:


> hi guys , we started a WhatsApp group for the people moving to fsc , do send me ur numbers in private message so that we can exchange our knowledge, thanks



please add my +<*SNIP*> in FSC group. I have applied for assessment under 233512 and waiting for outcome.


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,
I just lodged my application for 489 FSC with 75 point including ss as an enrolled nurse.
I attached all documents needed however I just realized that I forgot to attach the EOI form. But I included the EOI number and point summary as well as the correspondence.
Is that a tangible reason as to why they may reject my application?

Will they be able to assess my EOI form online themselves?

Really worried and angry with myself for this costly mistake 

Looking forward to a reply. Thanks


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

mzvienne said:


> Hi,
> I just lodged my application for 489 FSC with 75 point including ss as an enrolled nurse.
> I attached all documents needed however I just realized that I forgot to attach the EOI form. But I included the EOI number and point summary as well as the correspondence.
> Is that a tangible reason as to why they may reject my application?
> ...


Sorry to hear that missed out. As far as I know, there is a statement mentioned in RDA FSC website about the completeness of application. You may try to call RDA fsc and explain that. They may consider to solve your problem. Wish you all the best. 
Pls try to call RDA FSC officer.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

To continue, pls refer to below statement from RDA FSC l. I believe you aware this
“With this in mind, please note that RDA FSC expects applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website. Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will not be approved and, as noted elsewhere, no refunds are given under any circumstances.”

Above statement make me worry about your case. Please contact them ASAP. I am telling you about this because my Wife has a similar experience before with FSC (name difference in supporting documents). 
If you wish to know, I can share you details.


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

I have been calling them all morning it's been going to voice mail.


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

I really thank God. I called them and they finally pivkrd, she asked me to send it yo her with my reference number as the subject.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

mzvienne said:


> I really thank God. I called them and they finally pivkrd, she asked me to send it yo her with my reference number as the subject.


Glad to hear that good news. That’s great.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Hi,
> I just lodged my application for 489 FSC with 75 point including ss as an enrolled nurse.
> I attached all documents needed however I just realized that I forgot to attach the EOI form. But I included the EOI number and point summary as well as the correspondence.
> Is that a tangible reason as to why they may reject my application?
> ...


 I’m also lodging with FSC as an enrolled nurse with 65 points, as I jst received my LOD from Anmac this morning. I guess your points came as a result of superior score in English? Been giving PTE a try for a band 20 but still hasn’t gotten my desired score.


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Yh also I have a masters degree Prior to the enrolled nursing diploma.
Just give it a go. We never know. I hope we get it as I do not know how long NSW 190 will take to give an invite. Good luck to us.
When you get it(by faith), which region are you likely to reside in.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Yh also I have a masters degree Prior to the enrolled nursing diploma.
> Just give it a go. We never know. I hope we get it as I do not know how long NSW 190 will take to give an invite. Good luck to us.
> When you get it(by faith), which region are you likely to reside in.


 Well if you get sponsored by RDA FSC isn’t that where one is meant to reside? or u have plans to move else where? Tho I would love to reside in regional Adelaide


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Sure I will reside there but I meant which local government or suburb. I have been doing some research on nowra but not getting anything recent that is fact


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Sure I will reside there but I meant which local government or suburb. I have been doing some research on nowra but not getting anything recent that is fact


 I think Nowra looks more attractive and I’ll prefer Nowra, tho I’m also hoping to get my points sorted for nsw 190 and get a nomination as that’s my preference. By the way can one certify the emailed copy of our LOD from ANMAC or u waited for the hardcore to come through in the mail before u certified yours?


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> I think Nowra looks more attractive and I’ll prefer Nowra, tho I’m also hoping to get my points sorted for nsw 190 and get a nomination as that’s my preference. By the way can one certify the emailed copy of our LOD from ANMAC or u waited for the hardcore to come through in the mail before u certified yours?



i did not wait for the hard copy, i printed 2 coloured copy and certified it.

i applied for the 190 as well. i have been waiting for over a month. so i will go with what comes first, i am too stressed with the whole process.


----------



## Noob10 (Oct 15, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Sure I will reside there but I meant which local government or suburb. I have been doing some research on nowra but not getting anything recent that is fact


Have you tried looking for jobs in the Bega region? I would recommend enrolled nurses to work in district hospitals or rural MPS's if they are happy to relocate to the countryside and there is always a shortage of nurses in the countryside


----------



## jassingh (Nov 1, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello buddy,
> I think you seriously need to review your agent's opinion ASAP........NSW Form R7 clearly describes the requirement of documents in Documents Checklist under
> Employment References as* "Certified, signed, dated and meeting all requirements in DIBP3 Booklet 6"
> *
> ...





SLO said:


> Sorry to hear that missed out. As far as I know, there is a statement mentioned in RDA FSC website about the completeness of application. You may try to call RDA fsc and explain that. They may consider to solve your problem. Wish you all the best.
> Pls try to call RDA FSC officer.




Hi SLO, I have submitted my application for assessment for FSC 489 under 233512 on 17/09/18. When can I expect my outcome? Also if there is any whatsapp group of FSC 489, then please add me.
Thanks

Points Breakdown
Age: 30, Edu: 15, Exp: 10, Eng: 10


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> It is not required to write and submit the commitment statement when you apply to RDA FSC. NSW Form R is one of the forms you need to complete and submit.


 Hey man, I’m just filling NSW form R but it only has provision for ielts and OET and none for PTE, please how did u go about this part ?


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Just write your Pte score and write Pte in bracket.


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

What local government is bega in


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Just write your Pte score and write Pte in bracket.


Thanks for your response


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> What local government is bega in


Bega valley is a LG area under FSC. Did u still have to include your current resume showing employer details if you aren’t claiming work experience?


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes i did. But I did not include employment reference. Called them and she said since am not claiming point that it was not necessary


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Yes i did. But I did not include employment reference. Called them and she said since am not claiming point that it was not necessary


 Awesome, you should be getting an invite soon seeing your points is on the high side, tho I don’t really think ITAs r sent according to point system compared to other visas like the 189 or 190, I know an RN NEC who got invite within 4 weeks of application FSC , so I believe nurses stand a good chance. Btw I’m just about making payment, did u just transfer via NetBank ? As I use commbank. How did u go about yours?


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

I pray so. No I withdrew the cash and walked into st George bank and deposited as that gives me an opportunity to put the reference as 489 "your name"


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Guys, I mentioned my Exp in Form R but didn't claim points for it. Is it OK...? 

Also, what all could be the Reasons for Rejecting FSC nomination..?

Thanks...!


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Can some one let me know what needs to be sibmitted as proof of employment?

Is it offer letter,/employment letter or affidavit in which roles are mentioned? I am really confused.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> I pray so. No I withdrew the cash and walked into st George bank and deposited as that gives me an opportunity to put the reference as 489 "your name"


Is the expression of interest number suppose to be uploaded seperately from the other documents? Cos I had it filled in just in all my documents, and just trying to avoid any error before I eventually upload my documents.


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes and your point summary. Please upload your expression of interest.


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Hi,

Is it possible to get 489 invite for #261313 with 65 points ?


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Well from my perspective, you just have to try. One can never know except they try. People have received and you could as well. Just have faith, that is what I would do after all the limit is 65 point.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Yes and your point summary. Please upload your expression of interest.


Thanks, have you received acknowledgment to your application from FSC


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes I did same day. I received the reference number too.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Yes I did same day. I received the reference number too.


That’s good, hopefully we’ll receive the golden email in no time , tho I’m yet to receive any reference number or acknowledgment from them.


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello guys need your advice about this..
I made the payment transfer and applied including my tranfere receipt on Nov 5th .. 

The next day (6th) Received the acknowledgment email from FSC with the reference number.

On Nov 7th (two days later) I received a reverse transaction with same amount to my account!

What does that mean? Was the payment rejected by the bank of FSC ?
Should I re-transfer the amount again? If so the the receipt number will be different and Fsc only consider the first email and it’s documents!

Kindly advice.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nazeer92 said:


> Hello guys need your advice about this..
> I made the payment transfer and applied including my tranfere receipt on Nov 5th ..
> 
> The next day (6th) Received the acknowledgment email from FSC with the reference number.
> ...


 I’ll suggest you ring the bank and explain your situation to them am sure they’ll fix the issue, and with regards to far south coast, u can also ring them and also explain to them and see if they can be of any help, even though they indicated they won’t be accepting further document after they’ve sent a reference number and acknowledged an application, who says they only consider the first email? There’s nothing like that on their website, 
I sent a double email as well, as the initial one was incomplete, and I rang them to explain, though, this was before they were both acknowledged wth a reference number.


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> I’ll suggest you ring the bank and explain your situation to them am sure they’ll fix the issue, and with regards to far south coast, u can also ring them and also explain to them and see if they can be of any help, even though they indicated they won’t be accepting further document after they’ve sent a reference number and acknowledged an application, who says they only consider the first email? There’s nothing like that on their website,
> I sent a double email as well, as the initial one was incomplete, and I rang them to explain, though, this was before they were both acknowledged wth a reference number.


Thank you Kolombo, 

I did call RSC and they just asked me to make the payment and send the new receipt along with my reference number.

I knew what happened, my bank has misspelled RCS'a acount name  this is why the transaction was rejected.

Really appreciate your support.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Has any one who applied in august/November got any update till now?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

palathi said:


> Has any one who applied in august/November got any update till now?


I'm from September/December crew, but curious if their processing time has been spot on.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

No idea.. My agent other day said still no one whom he knows applied in August got any reply.It may take 4 months it seems at times..


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

By the way if there is a whats up group can some one add me? I will send my number as PM,,


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

FSC NSW take 3 months to grant ITA


----------



## K.S (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello! I have applied for nomination from far south coast since the 8th of August but haven’t heard back from them yet.


----------



## Zzd (Nov 12, 2018)

Experiences in this post have helped me a lot, so I would like to share my case as well. I applied onshore from VIC.

ANZSCO 411411 - Enrolled Nurse

Point Breakdown
Age: 25
PTE: 20
DIP: 10 
489: 10
Total = 65

EOI 6/8/2018

ITA 9/11/2018


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

K.S said:


> Hello! I have applied for nomination from far south coast since the 8th of August but haven’t heard back from them yet.


The processing time for NSW FSC is 3 months.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Zzd said:


> Experiences in this post have helped me a lot, so I would like to share my case as well. I applied onshore from VIC.
> 
> ANZSCO 411411 - Enrolled Nurse
> 
> ...


 Congrats buddy, this is a ray of hope, I also applied for the same occupation hoping to get mine soon, did u use an agent ?


----------



## Mandeepkaur 62 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am new to this group and I would Like to share my case. I have applied for code 254499(nec) registered nurse at 55 pionts. My agent has submitted my EOI and application to FSC on 9th of Nov but i m worried as I haven’t got the reference number. Could someone suggest what could be reason for not receiving reference no?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have question regarding birth of a child on 489 visa category? would be the child Australian National or not?


----------



## K.S (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello! I received my invitation from NSW this morning.
EOI: 08/08/2018
Anzsco code: 411411 (enrolled nurse)


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

K.S said:


> Hello! I received my invitation from NSW this morning.
> EOI: 08/08/2018
> Anzsco code: 411411 (enrolled nurse)


Congratulations!!! :cool2:


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

K.S said:


> Hello! I received my invitation from NSW this morning.
> EOI: 08/08/2018
> Anzsco code: 411411 (enrolled nurse)


 From FSC ? 
What’s your timeline please ?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Nomie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have question regarding birth of a child on 489 visa category? would be the child Australian National or not?


No. if the child is born in Australia from 489 visa holder parents, he will grant 489 visa after he born. If he born outside Australia, he will have to apply 489 visa.


----------



## Mandeepkaur 62 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello
Someone could please suggest me what i should do ??
as I haven’t got the reference number after submitting documents and payment to FSC( code-254499 Registered nurse)-. Its been a week, FSC is not giving response for the email or any phone calls.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

SLO said:


> No. if the child is born in Australia from 489 visa holder parents, he will grant 489 visa after he born. If he born outside Australia, he will have to apply 489 visa.


Thank you SLO, and what if i granted PR visa (887) and then delivered a baby??


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

K.S said:


> Hello! I have applied for nomination from far south coast since the 8th of August but haven’t heard back from them yet.


Have you received any response yet ??


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

saibot86 said:


> Dude for 489 NSW FSC they took the same 3 months to assess my application. Below is my timelines... Let me know if you need more info..
> 
> *===============
> ANZSCO Code 263111
> ...


Hi, 

I did my PTE last week, I am going to submit EOI via an agent for 489 south far coast tomorrow. They are filling form R will be ready soon ane I will do the payment to RSA FSC. 

Code: 263111

Points: Total: 70 ( Age: 25, Exp: 10, Edu: 15, PTE: 10, SS: 10 )

What are my chances for getting an invite? Is it still same time frame?
How about job opportunities for system admins?
Thanks.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my PTE last week, I am going to submit EOI via an agent for 489 south far coast tomorrow. They are filling form R will be ready soon ane I will do the payment to RSA FSC.
> 
> ...


Since 1st August FSC only accepts 263111 with 75 points and PTE 20, sorry buddy.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Since 1st August FSC only accepts 263111 with 75 points and PTE 20, sorry buddy.


Thanks Buddy for your quick response.

I will improve try to improve PTE soon.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaran (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi everyone. I applied NSW FSC on 20/07/18, hoping to get approval after 3 months. 
After 3 months, CO asked for more documents. It's almost 4 months now. When do I expect approval? 
My points breakdowns are as follow. 

Registered Nurse 
Points- 75 including 1 year Australian experience.


----------



## Zaran (Nov 17, 2018)

Zaran said:


> Hi everyone. I applied NSW FSC on 20/07/18, hoping to get approval after 3 months.
> After 3 months, CO asked for more documents. It's almost 4 months now. When do I expect approval?
> My points breakdowns are as follow.
> 
> ...


It's 65+10


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*State Sponsorship Approvals Stalling*

https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018...54nZg94u4dskokIZglOX3b9gUOpk-olok&pfmredir=sm


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Zaran said:


> Hi everyone. I applied NSW FSC on 20/07/18, hoping to get approval after 3 months.
> After 3 months, CO asked for more documents. It's almost 4 months now. When do I expect approval?
> My points breakdowns are as follow.
> 
> ...


 The only possible explanation here for the delay will be the request for additional document which slowed down the whole process, I’m sure you’ll get it soon.


----------



## Zaran (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. It is stressful waiting long just for ITA. Sure will take way long to receive visa.


Kolombo said:


> Zaran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I applied NSW FSC on 20/07/18, hoping to get approval after 3 months.
> ...


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Zaran said:


> Thanks for the reply. It is stressful waiting long just for ITA. Sure will take way long to receive visa.


What missing document did they request for?


----------



## Zaran (Nov 17, 2018)

Employer reference letter and my current Australian Visa.


Kolombo said:


> Zaran said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. It is stressful waiting long just for ITA. Sure will take way long to receive visa.
> ...


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

mzvienne said:


> Yh also I have a masters degree Prior to the enrolled nursing diploma.
> Just give it a go. We never know. I hope we get it as I do not know how long NSW 190 will take to give an invite. Good luck to us.
> When you get it(by faith), which region are you likely to reside in.


 Hey did u receive nsw 190 invite yet? They’ve just issued some ITAs few days ago.


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone who applied in August got invitation?

I applied on 25th and still no reply.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi everyone! I’m relatively new to here, got a question regards to the fee of application, I know we need to pay $770 for the processing fee, but do we need to pay extra fee later for applying the visa officially after we got the invitation?


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

You will need to pay an additional 3.7 k if you are nominated by that region.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m relatively new to here, got a question regards to the fee of application, I know we need to pay $770 for the processing fee, but do we need to pay extra fee later for applying the visa officially after we got the invitation?


Yes visa fees 3755 AUD


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*489 SS FSC NSW Approval*

Dear All,
I have received my approval from RDA FSC and Invitation to Apply for 489 Visa in Skill Select yesterday. Now I have 60 days to apply and have started to streamline the documents.
Starting from 3.0 months wait for Victoria to 3.0 months wait for FSC and the time in between, it has been a nerve consuming journey. 
My experience with FSC suggests that if you carefully read instructions on their website and submit all necessary documents as listed there in the format as advised, you will get a positive outcome.
Thanks to all members and requests for prayers,
Cheers,


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

congrats on the invitation.

Can you let me know what proof you have submitted for employment?


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

i just received an invitation from fsc.

But there was no email. Just invitation. Should i call fsc and let them know or else can i apply for visa directly?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Congrats guys!

Palathi, when did you applied? 
I believe if you're are able to apply on skillselect, go on!

I applied via agent on 10/09, getting anxious here!


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

applied in August 25th..received invitation in skill select today..

systems analyst was the occupation


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

palathi said:


> applied in August 25th..received invitation in skill select today..
> 
> systems analyst was the occupation


Good just a bit short of 12 weeks, congrats!


----------



## sachinK (Dec 1, 2017)

Congrats for invitation. So it will take around 12 weeks to get invitation or outcome for 489, irrespective of point you have.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

palathi said:


> applied in August 25th..received invitation in skill select today..
> 
> systems analyst was the occupation


Congrats man, 
What’s your timeline and points break down?


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

261112: Systems Analyst

PTE 10 Points LRSW 73 72 90 69 (23- March -2018)

Skill assessment positive - 20th April

Waited for 4 months for Family sponsorship

25TH August - Applied for fsc 

Nov 23rd - invitation for fsc


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Age 25

EXP 10

PTE 10

EDUCATION - 15

PARTNER - 5

SS - 10

Total points 75 (including state sponsorship)


----------



## nomi6090 (Nov 24, 2018)

hi i applied for 489 fsc invitation on 13 nov. with 65 points included 10 points for regional. my field is motor mechanic general. my question is is there any chance and if yes how long it will take. thanks everyone.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

nomi6090 said:


> hi i applied for 489 fsc invitation on 13 nov. with 65 points included 10 points for regional. my field is motor mechanic general. my question is is there any chance and if yes how long it will take. thanks everyone.


Official processing time is up to 3 months.


----------



## sachinK (Dec 1, 2017)

SLO said:


> Official processing time is up to 3 months.


So, is it always take 3 months or anyone got invitation earlier also?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

sachinK said:


> So, is it always take 3 months or anyone got invitation earlier also?


I have seen recently that my friend received the outcome exactly almost 3 months.


----------



## talk2alok (Jun 6, 2018)

SLO said:


> sachinK said:
> 
> 
> > So, is it always take 3 months or anyone got invitation earlier also?
> ...


. Hi Slo, this may be nitpicking but 3 months are calculated from date of application or date of acknowledgement email? I applied on 28th Sept and Acknowledgement received on 2nd Oct.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi my friend recently got invite from FSC .So he is confused whether he has to apply within 14 days or in 60 days .His PCC apointment date is 2 weeks later .So can anybody help whether it is 14 days or 60 days.His EOI is Locked down with Invited status


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

palathi said:


> i just received an invitation from fsc.
> 
> But there was no email. Just invitation. Should i call fsc and let them know or else can i apply for visa directly?


Hi Palathi, Congratulation..!

Can u pls tell me, in my Resume I only mentioned phone contacts of my company ( Reception, HR dept & HR Head ). But forgot to mention email . however, in my reference letter my HR head's phone & email is mentioned. 

DO u think its not going to create problems for my FSC nomination ..? or its bad..? 

Thank Again..


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my approval from RDA FSC and Invitation to Apply for 489 Visa in Skill Select yesterday. Now I have 60 days to apply and have started to streamline the documents.
> Starting from 3.0 months wait for Victoria to 3.0 months wait for FSC and the time in between, it has been a nerve consuming journey.
> My experience with FSC suggests that if you carefully read instructions on their website and submit all necessary documents as listed there in the format as advised, you will get a positive outcome.
> ...


Hi Friend,

Congratulations...!

Can u pls tell me, in my Resume I only mentioned 3 phone contacts of my company ( Reception, HR dept & HR Head ). But forgot to mention email . however, in my reference letter, my HR head's phone & email is mentioned. 

DO u think its not going to create problems for my FSC nomination ..? or its bad..? 

Thank Again..


----------



## terry44 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can u please add my no. in this whatsapp grp +919871926747


----------



## Jessizarry (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi guys,

How can we pay for the processing fee -$770?

Thank you


----------



## terry44 (Jan 10, 2016)

jassingh said:


> Ramansaini said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys , we started a WhatsApp group for the people moving to fsc , do send me ur numbers in private message so that we can exchange our knowledge, thanks
> ...


 please add me to whatsapp goup .my no. Is +919871926747


----------



## terry44 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ramansaini said:


> Sheetal Bob said:
> 
> 
> > zpat978 said:
> ...


 please add me to this group. My no. Is +919871926747


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Maheshb3 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Congratulations...!
> 
> ...


actually we need to mention address, position held, start date, end date, website, phone number, ref person.

I am not sure on that part. You can try re-sending the resume if possible for a safer side


----------



## K.S (Nov 12, 2018)

I received my invitation for 489 far south coast exactly after 3 months and on the 15th of November I received pre-invite for 190. The nomination process for 190 only took 1 week aI can finally apply for the visa now.
Anzsco code:412411 enrolled nurse


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

K.S said:


> I received my invitation for 489 far south coast exactly after 3 months and on the 15th of November I received pre-invite for 190. The nomination process for 190 only took 1 week aI can finally apply for the visa now.
> Anzsco code:412411 enrolled nurse


Congrats man!
What’s your timeline and points for both 489 and 190?


----------



## Jessizarry (Nov 24, 2018)

K.S said:


> I received my invitation for 489 far south coast exactly after 3 months and on the 15th of November I received pre-invite for 190. The nomination process for 190 only took 1 week aI can finally apply for the visa now.
> Anzsco code:412411 enrolled nurse


Congrats,

For 190, after creating EOI, do we need to do any process in order to get pre-invite?

Thank you


----------



## K.S (Nov 12, 2018)

489 Nomination applied on the 08/08/18
Approved on 13/11/18 
Invited on the same day
Age:30
Education:15
PTE:20
SS:10

190 EOI 18/06/18
Pre-invite 15/11/18
Applied for nomination on 16/11/18
Invited on 26/11/18


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

K.S said:


> 489 Nomination applied on the 08/08/18
> Approved on 13/11/18
> Invited on the same day
> Age:30
> ...


 Wow you had to wait for about 6 months for 190? Interesting. I also applied for 489 FSC anzsco 411411 Enrolled nurse early this month, is there a way u could let RDA FSC know you aren’t accepting their invite? In other to free up space for us Enrolled nursing hopefuls.


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

palathi said:


> actually we need to mention address, position held, start date, end date, website, phone number, ref person.
> 
> I am not sure on that part. You can try re-sending the resume if possible for a safer side


Except website part & email ids, everything u mentioned, I included. 
I included Address & 3 phone numbers. 

so how is my situation..?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

I was wondering how long we need to wait after lodging the documents to Department of Immigration (once we have taken a positive answer from FSC and FSC has sent an invitation via SkillSelect)? 

I know it depends on the case, but if you know someone who has a positive result from Department of Immigration, it could be useful.

Thanks


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering how long we need to wait after lodging the documents to Department of Immigration (once we have taken a positive answer from FSC and FSC has sent an invitation via SkillSelect)?
> 
> ...


Onurakis, I'm in the same boat I applied for the visa on October 15th and awaiting grant.

===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## K.S (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes I shall withdraw my EOI for 489.
Cheers


----------



## ahsanjk (Nov 14, 2015)

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my approval from RDA FSC and Invitation to Apply for 489 Visa in Skill Select yesterday. Now I have 60 days to apply and have started to streamline the documents.
> Starting from 3.0 months wait for Victoria to 3.0 months wait for FSC and the time in between, it has been a nerve consuming journey.
> My experience with FSC suggests that if you carefully read instructions on their website and submit all necessary documents as listed there in the format as advised, you will get a positive outcome.
> ...


Please add me Jonny walker on whatsapp *<SNIP> * *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Also if anyone can add me on the whatsapp group for FSC.


----------



## jonjondabahia (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi Ramansaini, can u add me in the whatsapp group?

Thanks,
Jones.


----------



## khemendra singh (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey I too get the result, I applied on 28 August and received on 23 November, system analyst


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

khemendra singh said:


> Hey I too get the result, I applied on 28 August and received on 23 November, system analyst


Congrats buddy!
Please disclose your points breakdown!


----------



## khemendra singh (Aug 16, 2018)

489 Nomination applied on the 28/08/18
Unsuccessful on 23/11/18 reason was that my ACS assessment result got expired on 5th November 2018, however, I request them to give me some time, as I had applied for new ACS assessment and they agreed for the same. Now I got my ACS result and forwarded to them. 
My point is that they give there reply in exactly 3months. And they are very active in helping in special cases. 

So still waiting to get the positive result from FSC RDA

Age:25
Education:15
PTE:10
Experience: 15
SS:10


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

*Anyone who recently got 489 visa for FSC?*


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Today, the following announcement has been shared by the FSC development agency (and it does not affect the application which is already done);

*ATTENTION:* Please note that the Skilled Regional Sponsored Visa
(SRS) 489 program for the NSW Far South Coast is currently suspended until early 2019.
Due to this suspension, we cannot accept any further applications at present. We will announce the reopening of the program on this website and recommend that you monitor this site for further information.
The assessment process for all previously accepted applications will proceed as normal.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Today, the following announcement has been shared by the FSC development agency (and it does not affect the application which is already done);
> 
> *ATTENTION:* Please note that the Skilled Regional Sponsored Visa
> (SRS) 489 program for the NSW Far South Coast is currently suspended until early 2019.
> ...


Interesting development, they’ve obviously been bombarded with applications. Suspended is probably a more friendly word than CLOSED. Doubt if it’ll reopened again this financial year.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Interesting development, they’ve obviously been bombarded with applications. Suspended is probably a more friendly word than CLOSED. Doubt if it’ll reopened again this financial year.


Absolutely interesting... They are using the phrase of ''early 2019'', but it is totally ambiguous...I hope it is related with the Christmas period etc.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Absolutely interesting... They are using the phrase of ''early 2019'', but it is totally ambiguous...I hope it is related with the Christmas period etc.


 My guess is that you’ve applied and waiting for an invite ?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> My guess is that you’ve applied and waiting for an invite ?


Nope, I was waiting for Vetassess result to claim 2 years local experience and it will be coming next week


----------



## rahisha20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Dreamerksa said:


> No as per the checklist I’m sure nothing else is missing.
> 
> Couldn’t find any Systems Analyst in any forums so far....


Hi,

I have applied FSC assessment for system analyst on 15th Nov 18. Waiting for the outcome.

Is there anyone received the result within 3 months. Just want to know the short span of time...


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Just completed 3 months of waiting and no results yet! 
Getting really nervous!
:smash:


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Just completed 3 months of waiting and no results yet!
> Getting really nervous!
> :smash:


You can expect an invitation within next two days.....and remember, you'll receive invitation in SkillSelect before FSC's reply, if outcome is positive. My official email from RDA FSC came after one week of invitation in the skill select.
Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> You can expect an invitation within next two days.....and remember, you'll receive invitation in SkillSelect before FSC's reply, if outcome is positive. My official email from RDA FSC came after one week of invitation in the skill select.
> Cheers


Tks for the info buddy, i applied thru a MARA agent! 
So i'm in contact with him to confirm the result within this week!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi can anyone suggest chances of invitation with 65+10=75 points profession registered nurse date of EOI 3 September 18 for far south coast region


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

3 months have already completed


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Have you tried to contact fsc?


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

No sir I have not contacted them


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Shall I contact them or should I wait for some days


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s more than 3 months . So, you should contact them. Otherwise once the holidays period start then you have to wait till January .


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Okay thanks will contact


----------



## Mandeepkaur 62 (Nov 13, 2018)

hello kanwar... i have also applied for FSC one month ago . Profeassion registered nurse. I Need to know few things, would you mind, sharing your number with me ?


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Contact number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Sorry as per rules of forum I can not post my contact number


----------



## Mandeepkaur 62 (Nov 13, 2018)

Okay... no worries


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

You can ask any question if you like


----------



## Mandeepkaur 62 (Nov 13, 2018)

What is your point breakdown and anzsco code??? Are u currently working in Australia?


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Pte 8 each Australia qualification 5 points age below 24 bsc nursing from uts sydney


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Presently I am in Australia


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

255449 registered nurse nec


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Sorry it’s 254499


----------



## Mandeepkaur 62 (Nov 13, 2018)

thanku kanwar... hope you get positive out come soon


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks and tell about your score and confirm onshore or offshore


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

I have emailed you


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello Kanwar 
Any update on your case ?


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

No nothing yet


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bad news guys...

"Please note that RDA FSC and the RCB closes for the annual end of year shut-down from 4pm 14th December, 2018 until Tuesday 15th January, 2019. Our telephones and emails are not monitored during this time and no visa processing occurs during the shut-down."

Looks like we won't receive the result in another month! I'm really pissed off! This is ********!


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Bad news guys...
> 
> "Please note that RDA FSC and the RCB closes for the annual end of year shut-down from 4pm 14th December, 2018 until Tuesday 15th January, 2019. Our telephones and emails are not monitored during this time and no visa processing occurs during the shut-down."
> 
> Looks like we won't receive the result in another month! I'm really pissed off! This is ********!


Most likely they have suspended the the new applications because of the same reason.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

According to post from last year dec 2017 - mid Jan 2018, althouth FSC office was not accessing applications during Christmas, but people still received response within three months in total, i guess they just speeded up before or after their holiday to make sure the applications still could be done within in 3month? (I guess... any options?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Well my process completed 12 weeks on 10th Dec, i thought they would stop for christmas this friday and not on 14th, and finish my application til that.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nothing till date I called fsc office they said process suspended due holiday


----------



## Pinky Roy (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have received the 489 invitation for Queensland and I have created immiaccount profile. However after selecting New Application I don't see which one I need to select for 489 . Could you please suggest from the below or is there any other procedure. 


Skilled Migration 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188) 
Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187) 
Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187) 
General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887) 
New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


----------



## jassingh (Nov 1, 2018)

hi everyone.. happy to announce that by the grace of God I got my FSC ITA approval on 18 Dec 2018.
Timeline:
Application Submitted: 18/09/2018
ITA Approval: 18/12/2018
Points: 30 Age, 15 Edu, 10 Exp, 10 Eng, 10 SS
Code: 233512


----------



## Zaran (Nov 17, 2018)

jassingh said:


> hi everyone.. happy to announce that by the grace of God I got my FSC ITA approval on 18 Dec 2018.
> Timeline:
> Application Submitted: 18/09/2018
> ITA Approval: 18/12/2018
> ...


Hi Jassingh 
You are lucky to get quick approval. I have been waiting from 5 months. Contacted for more documents after 3 months but it's been already another 2 months wait and still waiting. 😢


----------



## jassingh (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi Zaran
Actually, I too got a mail from them regarding zipped docs not getting opened & asked me to send individual docs in pdf.
Next day I sent all docs & got reply u cant add additional docs after submitting your application.
Again I replied it was as per your requirement in the trailing mail. Lastly, on 13th they replied sorry for confusion & your docs are added in your profile. that's it.
and on 14 they updated their site about annual shut down. I was lucky I got my invitation.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

jassingh said:


> Hi Zaran
> Actually, I too got a mail from them regarding zipped docs not getting opened & asked me to send individual docs in pdf.
> Next day I sent all docs & got reply u cant add additional docs after submitting your application.
> Again I replied it was as per your requirement in the trailing mail. Lastly, on 13th they replied sorry for confusion & your docs are added in your profile. that's it.
> and on 14 they updated their site about annual shut down. I was lucky I got my invitation.


Congrats 
You’re lucky indeed, some people have complained here about not getting an ITA this month probably due to the shut down, I also thought they stopped issuing ITA after the 14th when the shut down was announced.


----------



## jassingh (Nov 1, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Congrats
> You’re lucky indeed, some people have complained here about not getting an ITA this month probably due to the shut down, I also thought they stopped issuing ITA after the 14th when the shut down was announced.


Thanks Colombo
I too got surprised when I got it. I think they will give ITA's to all pending applications after resuming their office.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

jassingh said:


> Thanks Colombo
> I too got surprised when I got it. I think they will give ITA's to all pending applications after resuming their office.


The long wait can be killing, Hoping the holiday won’t have any effect or delay on invites as I’ll be 3 months come the 6th of feb. What documents did u submit, I’m just nervous


----------



## jassingh (Nov 1, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> The long wait can be killing, Hoping the holiday won’t have any effect or delay on invites as I’ll be 3 months come the 6th of feb. What documents did u submit, I’m just nervous


Three months back a guy enquired from FSC about the processing time & got a reply that, they are trying to shorten the 3 months assessing period to 6 weeks by dec. Unfortunately, they declared their shutdown. I guess they will clear a huge backlog once they resume their duty. 

Documents I submitted:

1 Payment Receipt 
2 PTE 
3 EA
2 Joining letter, promotion & increments
3 Reference Letter on company's letterhead
4 EPF statement
5 Payslips 4 nos for the year 2012 & 3 nos for 2018
6 Passport
7 Degree, DMC's, 12th & 10th
9 Form R & 956
10 CV (Mentioning Company's address & contact details)

All documents notarised except CV


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys, 

It turns out FSC sent the result of my application to my migration agent on 13th December but he informed me only on 27th!
And it was unsuccessful as my stupid agent didn't included all mandatory documents, specially Skill Select EOI Form and Points summary.

I'll try again by myself as soon as FSC starts accepting applications again. Do you know when they started again in 2018?? 

Do you have any migration agent contact who could certify my documents for application?? 

Just one last question, i thinking about filing a complaint in MARA against my agent, have any of you done that?

Thank you guys!


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It turns out FSC sent the result of my application to my migration agent on 13th December but he informed me only on 27th!
> And it was unsuccessful as my stupid agent didn't included all mandatory documents, specially Skill Select EOI Form and Points summary.
> ...


Sorry bro 
Just one downside of using an agent, it’s better done by oneself “imo”, forgetting to include some of those vital docs indicates some of them don’t really care and just wanna quickly finish and move on to the next client. FSC will make it public via their site when they start receiving applications again. 
You can file a complaint if that will serve as a revenge for messing up your application.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Sorry bro
> Just one downside of using an agent, it’s better done by oneself “imo”, forgetting to include some of those vital docs indicates some of them don’t really care and just wanna quickly finish and move on to the next client. FSC will make it public via their site when they start receiving applications again.
> You can file a complaint if that will serve as a revenge for messing up your application.


Thanks man, you are correct, it was a waste of money and time specially! Very unprofessional. :mad2:

Already submitted an EOI of my own, now i'm preparing the docs for FSC application.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello GSM 82 ..... when did you apply?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Virat0000 said:


> Hello GSM 82 ..... when did you apply?


10/09/2018
Result came on 13/12/2018

I'll apply again as soon as they reopen.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It turns out FSC sent the result of my application to my migration agent on 13th December but he informed me only on 27th!
> And it was unsuccessful as my stupid agent didn't included all mandatory documents, specially Skill Select EOI Form and Points summary.
> ...




I use NextVisa, and could not be happier. They are MARA. [email protected] is their email. They helped me a lot with the skills assessment. If it wasn’t for them I would never have been able to persevere and get a positive outcome. 

Good luck.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Sorry bro
> 
> Just one downside of using an agent, it’s better done by oneself “imo”, forgetting to include some of those vital docs indicates some of them don’t really care and just wanna quickly finish and move on to the next client. FSC will make it public via their site when they start receiving applications again.
> 
> You can file a complaint if that will serve as a revenge for messing up your application.




That’s fair for some agents. Then again if you don’t hire incompetent agents, it makes the process a lot less stressful and much quicker.


----------



## Zaran (Nov 17, 2018)

I am still waiting for approval from 20 July 2018. File opened after 3 months and asked for my visa and employer reference letter. 2 more months gone and still waiting. 😥😥


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyad said:


> That’s fair for some agents. Then again if you don’t hire incompetent agents, it makes the process a lot less stressful and much quicker.


Quicker in what way ? I did my EOI same day I received my skill assessment while I lodged my nomination myself 2 days after.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

If I received the state nomination from Far South Coast NSW, do I need to live and work only in Far South Coast NSW? Or can I work any were regional in NSW?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Preax said:


> If I received the state nomination from Far South Coast NSW, do I need to live and work only in Far South Coast NSW? Or can I work any were regional in NSW?


Just FSC area. Every area has their own development agency which manages nomination requirements and their own regional boundaries. For example, Orana region is in NSW as well, but they have their own nomination process and you need to live & work in Orana region in order to apply to permanent visa after 2 years. Same story for FSC...


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Onurakis said:


> Just FSC area. Every area has their own development agency which manages nomination requirements and their own regional boundaries. For example, Orana region is in NSW as well, but they have their own nomination process and you need to live & work in Orana region in order to apply to permanent visa after 2 years. Same story for FSC...


Thank you very much for the explanation, seems NSW SS requirements are different compared to other states


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Preax said:


> Thank you very much for the explanation, seems NSW SS requirements are different compared to other states



No worries. Like a said, the requirements may be changed even in the same state (e.g. Orana and Far South Coast)


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Quicker in what way ? I did my EOI same day I received my skill assessment while I lodged my nomination myself 2 days after.


I dunno I have to work etc. I was happy my agent was working on my appeal while I was away for 3 weeks on holiday in the summer etc. Also my nomination came lightning fast. The second they sent pre-invite she submitted everything that morning and paid the fee and I had my nomination in the federal system 5 hours later. I was happy it was all taken care of while I slept. 

It's nice waking up to an e-mail train like "oh your pre invite came, I put the documents in, I paid and now the nomination already arrived and in the federal system". I actually didn't realize how lucky I was until I joined this forum a few weeks later. If she hadn't put those things in that morning with the downtime etc in December... who knows? Probably still be waiting for my pre-invite submission to be validated and for the nomination. 

I think people who go through it alone are awesome and more power to them. But to each his own. I think competent agents are well worth their money, and the fact that they are a viable business is further proof. 

But I agree you have to choose good ones.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyad said:


> I dunno I have to work etc. I was happy my agent was working on my appeal while I was away for 3 weeks on holiday in the summer etc. Also my nomination came lightning fast. The second they sent pre-invite she submitted everything that morning and paid the fee and I had my nomination in the federal system 5 hours later. I was happy it was all taken care of while I slept.
> 
> It's nice waking up to an e-mail train like "oh your pre invite came, I put the documents in, I paid and now the nomination already arrived and in the federal system". I actually didn't realize how lucky I was until I joined this forum a few weeks later. If she hadn't put those things in that morning with the downtime etc in December... who knows? Probably still be waiting for my pre-invite submission to be validated and for the nomination.
> 
> ...


 You received both nsw and FSC invite?


----------



## jonjondabahia (Nov 2, 2018)

That's a shame man. I am Brazilian too and I applied on 22th November with 70 Points (included SS) . With 75 points you will get it. Good Luck.


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Dear friends, 

I hv been following this forum, and did replied to some previous messages. 

My humble request is if we all can put our case in : 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...ed-or-sponsored-provisional-subclass-489-visa

It could help all of us in learning he progress of each one of us. 

Thanks & Cheers,
Mahesh


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

jonjondabahia said:


> That's a shame man. I am Brazilian too and I applied on 22th November with 70 Points (included SS) . With 75 points you will get it. Good Luck.


Hey man, have you applied by yourself or using a migration agent?

PM me when you're able to.

Cheers.


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

jassingh said:


> please add my +<*SNIP*> in FSC group. I have applied for assessment under 233512 and waiting for outcome.


hi
please include my no <*SNIP*>n fsc whatsapp See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator


----------



## jonjondabahia (Nov 2, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Hey man, have you applied by yourself or using a migration agent?
> 
> PM me when you're able to.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey bro! I applied by a migration agent. I read your post about the problem with agent. My agent is a migration lawyer, she is from Portugal and work in Brisbane (Monica Casaca Fernandes) you can find her on Facebook. Before she applies, she sent me everything for double check and OK for confirmation.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

jonjondabahia said:


> Hey bro! I applied by a migration agent. I read your post about the problem with agent. My agent is a migration lawyer, she is from Portugal and work in Brisbane (Monica Casaca Fernandes) you can find her on Facebook. Before she applies, she sent me everything for double check and OK for confirmation.


 Hey man, can u list the documents u submitted outside the employment document, I’m just a bit nevevous


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

jonjondabahia said:


> Hey bro! I applied by a migration agent. I read your post about the problem with agent. My agent is a migration lawyer, she is from Portugal and work in Brisbane (Monica Casaca Fernandes) you can find her on Facebook. Before she applies, she sent me everything for double check and OK for confirmation.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey guys, hope there will be bulk invite from next Tuesday 🙂 Btw does anyone know what extra documents we need to submit after receiving the invitation? Eg. Do we need to do health examinations and NPC?

Cheers 
Nic


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Fingers crossed #Nicole91


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Guys,

I got the grant for 489 NSW for FSC region. Are you guys aware of any jobs or contact for Network/Information Security domain. I've 13+ years of exp including multiple network/infosec related certifications. Please help.

===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
Grant for 489 NSW FSC = 03/01/2019
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

saibot86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the grant for 489 NSW for FSC region. Are you guys aware of any jobs or contact for Network/Information Security domain. I've 13+ years of exp including multiple network/infosec related certifications. Please help.
> 
> ...


 Congrats man, that was fast, as opposed to their timely/processing time for 489. I’m guessing this is a direct grant? U also front loaded ur pcc and medicals before ur CO made the request ?


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Congrats man, that was fast, as opposed to their timely/processing time for 489. I’m guessing this is a direct grant? U also front loaded ur pcc and medicals before ur CO made the request ?


Thank you bro. Yes I uploaded both the min I got my ETA. Yes this is a direct grant.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

saibot86 said:


> Thank you bro. Yes I uploaded both the min I got my ETA. Yes this is a direct grant.


 Hey man, I’m just rechecking if skillselect EOI number required by FSC comes in a different document as I uploaded an acknowledgemnt letter from skill select which contained my EOI number, submittion date, DOB and full name, which I believe is the EOI Number requested on their website .


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Hey man, I’m just rechecking if skillselect EOI number required by FSC comes in a different document as I uploaded an acknowledgemnt letter from skill select which contained my EOI number, submittion date, DOB and full name, which I believe is the EOI Number requested on their website .


I asked this to FSC and they said that EOI Form and Point Summary would be enough inasmuch as they already include EOI number.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Does anyone know when will FSC start accepting new applications ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newair (Jan 19, 2019)

*Working remotely In the region with 489*



satish_cah said:


> Experts and friend's please help me.
> 
> I have received 489 visa for Far south coast. I am currently working for Bangalore based company, with offices in Sydney/Melbourne. They want me to work for them.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Is this really possible my conditions are also somewhat similar. I got the approval for 489 for FSC. I checked for the opportunities but it is hard to find development related jobs in the region. I am currently working as a software engineer for a foreign company, working remotely. Will that be considered as working in the region if I stay in FSC and continue my JOB? Or Find other remote opportunity in a company not based in FSC. Do I need to register a business?. Kindly let me know the current situation.

Thank You !!


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

newair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this really possible my conditions are also somewhat similar. I got the approval for 489 for FSC. I checked for the opportunities but it is hard to find development related jobs in the region. I am currently working as a software engineer for a foreign company, working remotely. Will that be considered as working in the region if I stay in FSC and continue my JOB? Or Find other remote opportunity in a company not based in FSC. Do I need to register a business?. Kindly let me know the current situation.
> 
> Thank You !!


Congrats 
What’s ur timeline for approval


----------



## newair (Jan 19, 2019)

Kolombo said:


> newair said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thank you! 

Application submitted : 29 Jun 2018
Granted : 17 Jan 2019

Kindly let me know if anybody else got it.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

newair said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Application submitted : 29 Jun 2018
> Granted : 17 Jan 2019
> ...


direct grant or any CO contact?


----------



## newair (Jan 19, 2019)

I am not sure. I applied through an agent. But I send them documents on different occasions.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi~
anyone got invitation recently? 🙂


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> Hi~
> anyone got invitation recently? 🙂


It looks like FSC haven’t issued any invite since they resumed work, that’s quite sad tho, when exactly were u due for an invite ?


----------



## udanaz (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi everyone I received the grant today, Thanks everyone for your valuable posts..


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

udanaz said:


> Hi everyone I received the grant today, Thanks everyone for your valuable posts..


Congratulations... what is your updated timeline.. is it 489?


----------



## udanaz (Jun 30, 2016)

Nomie said:


> Congratulations... what is your updated timeline.. is it 489?


Thank you very much, yes 489 FSC.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

udanaz said:


> Thank you very much, yes 489 FSC.


Great.. All the best!


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Colombo, 
On 22th Jan(tmr) will be exactly three month since I received their confirmation email. I’m not sure whether I should call them tmr or the day after.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> Hi Colombo,
> On 22th Jan(tmr) will be exactly three month since I received their confirmation email. I’m not sure whether I should call them tmr or the day after.


I’ll suggest you wait till the end of the week before ringing them, I have a feeling the lengthy break they went on might affect their processing time.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Any idea about reopening of FSC nominations ? Anyone ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Nicole91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Colombo,
> ...



I agree, probably better to ring them up on next Monday instead. I’m just hoping they aren’t delaying all the invites till next month coz my visa expires at the end of Feb. (frustrating)


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> I agree, probably better to ring them up on next Monday instead. I’m just hoping they aren’t delaying all the invites till next month coz my visa expires at the end of Feb. (frustrating)


Did u make any contingency plan, maybe like getting another student visa just Incase? But I’m sure you should get something before ur visa runs out, wat occupation did u nominate? The break has obviously affected their decision time.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> Any idea about reopening of FSC nominations ? Anyone ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also waiting for the reopening. Most likely they will wait until they clear all of the applications which have been received in November and December. That's why they can wait until March... Of course, it is just a personal assumption...


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> I am also waiting for the reopening. Most likely they will wait until they clear all of the applications which have been received in November and December. That's why they can wait until March... Of course, it is just a personal assumption...


you guys remember when they reopened last year?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> you guys remember when they reopened last year?


I am not sure whether they have suspended the new application last year. Do you remember something like that or are you just asking?


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Nicole91 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, probably better to ring them up on next Monday instead. I’m just hoping they aren’t delaying all the invites till next month coz my visa expires at the end of Feb. (frustrating)
> ...


My occupation is 232111 Architect. Sadly my only contingency plan is to take two weeks off. I really need the bridging visa...


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Onurakis said:
> 
> 
> > I am also waiting for the reopening. Most likely they will wait until they clear all of the applications which have been received in November and December. That's why they can wait until March... Of course, it is just a personal assumption...
> ...


I was trying to find some info on their last year’s Christmas break but ended up nothing. However, there is a few relevant cases on immitrack show the timeline when people got invited after FSC back to work: eg. 1. Eoi effect date: 10th Oct 2017 - invited on 16th Jan 2018; 2. Eoi 25th oct 2017 - invited on 7th Feb 2018


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> I was trying to find some info on their last year’s Christmas break but ended up nothing. However, there is a few relevant cases on immitrack show the timeline when people got invited after FSC back to work: eg. 1. Eoi effect date: 10th Oct 2017 - invited on 16th Jan 2018; 2. Eoi 25th oct 2017 - invited on 7th Feb 2018


Which means everyone’s ITA will be affected by the break, who knows if the break was similar to that of last year, If so, then similar pattern of ITA timeframe should be expected.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> I am not sure whether they have suspended the new application last year. Do you remember something like that or are you just asking?


I don't remember if they suspended applications, was just asking.

Tks!


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi guys, has anyone received ITA since FSC resumed work? Please kindly update us.
Thanks


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Hi guys, has anyone received ITA since FSC resumed work? Please kindly update us.
> Thanks



Are you also waiting for ita? What’s your timeline?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> Are you also waiting for ita? What’s your timeline?


yes I am
Anzsco 411411 enrolled nurse
Lodged on the 06/11/2018


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> you guys remember when they reopened last year?


Bro, I got the grant but I cant see any jobs in that area... NSW FSC has slim options for Network/Information security. Can you advice..


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

saibot86 said:


> Bro, I got the grant but I cant see any jobs in that area... NSW FSC has slim options for Network/Information security. Can you advice..


Congrats man
What’s ur timeline


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

#923 I lodged my EOI on 27/09/2018 and I am still waiting.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> #923 I lodged my EOI on 27/09/2018 and I am still waiting.


when did you receive their confirmation email?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara 

What’s your occupation code ?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

My occupation is Enrolled Nurse with 65 points including state points.Application lodge date -26/09/2018 and confirmation email on 27/09/2018.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks liked FSC have got a huge backlog due to their lengthy time off Work as it seems no one has received ITA this year, this is quite disturbing.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Looks liked FSC have got a huge backlog due to their lengthy time off Work as it seems no one has received ITA this year, this is quite disturbing.


This is very disturbing indeed, I guess they just don’t care or can’t get the work done even they are back to work 🙂, I’ll ring them up on Tuesday and ask what’s the timeline.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

I think the minimum processing time is still 3 months. They have instructed to call only if it’s due more than 3 months. They should be able to clear up end of September ones and October ones first.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> I think the minimum processing time is still 3 months. They have instructed to call only if it’s due more than 3 months. They should be able to clear up end of September ones and October ones first.


And we need to deduct the Christmas vacation from the total waiting time to achieve 3 months... In practice, the standard assessment period will be more than 4 months because of the Christmas break...


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> And we need to deduct the Christmas vacation from the total waiting time to achieve 3 months... In practice, the standard assessment period will be more than 4 months because of the Christmas break...


Hopefully it won’t b up to four month


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Guys, 1. do you know that the occupation list of FSC comes with priority or not? 2. Also, say, even your application is eligible to get an invitation, but people submitted days after you got a higher score compare to you, does this affect your ITA time as well?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> Guys, 1. do you know that the occupation list of FSC comes with priority or not? 2. Also, say, even your application is eligible to get an invitation, but people submitted days after you got a higher score compare to you, does this affect your ITA time as well?


According to their website, there is no prioritisation according the to the applicants' occupation. 

The accuracy of your documents which you have provided, the speed of the assessment officer (it is about being lucky), the hardness of the cases which your assessment officer struggles with etc. etc. may cause the length of getting an ITA, but the point of you is not one of the things which may speed up / slow down the process.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Nicole91 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, 1. do you know that the occupation list of FSC comes with priority or not? 2. Also, say, even your application is eligible to get an invitation, but people submitted days after you got a higher score compare to you, does this affect your ITA time as well?
> ...



Thx onurakis, I tried to ring them up this morning and no one is answering the phone(sign), just sent an email to check with them.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Has anyone tried to ring them up recently? Seems like they just refused to pick up the calls, good on them. 🙂


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nicole91 said:


> Guys, 1. do you know that the occupation list of FSC comes with priority or not? 2. Also, say, even your application is eligible to get an invitation, but people submitted days after you got a higher score compare to you, does this affect your ITA time as well?


Did anyone u know receive ITA from FSC ? ITAs are not issued by ranking or occupation


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Kanwar37 said:


> 3 months have already completed


hello kanwar,
I guess u must have received an outcome to your application, can u kindly share the outcome of ur application please ?
Thanks


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Unsuccessful


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Kanwar37 said:


> Unsuccessful


Sorry to hear, what was the reason they gave if u don’t mind sharing? You can shoot another application when they kickstart the program again.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Will try to lodge this time through agent.any idea when they are likely to reopen


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

No solid reason


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#kanwar37
Hello Kanwar, any reason for unsuccessful outcome. What is your occupation code?


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

254499 registered nurse


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#kanwar
Thanks for reply. I know it’s hard after a very long wait . You can apply again once they re-open and hopefully you will get an invitation. I suggest you to keep an eye on other regions in NSW as well . Good luck!


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara123
Any response?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Zaran said:


> Hi everyone. I applied NSW FSC on 20/07/18, hoping to get approval after 3 months.
> After 3 months, CO asked for more documents. It's almost 4 months now. When do I expect approval?
> My points breakdowns are as follow.
> 
> ...


Hello Zaran, 
Have u now received your invitation from FSC ?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Virat 000

Not yet.


----------



## Zaran (Nov 17, 2018)

Not yet


Kolombo said:


> Zaran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I applied NSW FSC on 20/07/18, hoping to get approval after 3 months.
> ...


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara
Did you call fsc?


----------



## Maheshb3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Dear friends,

With the grace of dear Krishna, I'm please to announce my ITA from FSC. 
Electrical Engineer, 60+10 = 70

Age : 25,
Edu : 15,
Eng : 20
FSC : 10
_______
: 70

Submitted 24.10.2018

ITA received 31.01.2019

Accurate & complete application Applied by myself. 

Guys, if ur application is perfect as per FSC website, then believe in God and u will get ITA for sure...!

Best Wishes,
Mahesh,
Melbourne


----------



## jonjondabahia (Nov 2, 2018)

Maheshb3 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> With the grace of dear Krishna, I'm please to announce my ITA from FSC.
> Electrical Engineer, 60+10 = 70
> ...


Congrats bro! God bless you and good luck to everyone. Good to get to know they are already inviting. Hopefully to see more invites here.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats bro! I am still waiting for my September application for Enrolled Nurse. My lawyer did contacted them but no response.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara123
We also applied 0n 27 sept and still no response.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

it looks like FSC are not really inviting much, they just pick 0ne or two applicants a month from their lotto draw and send them invites.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

Happy to announce I just received ITA on Chinese New Year today. Hope you’ll all get yours soon! Thx for all the information shared! 

Occupation: Architect 232111 
Age: 30 
PTE: 10 
Edu: 20 
State Nomination: 10 
Total: 70 

Submitted: 22nd Oct 2018
ITA: 4th Feb 2019


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara123
Have you got any response yet?
I applied on 26 sept and got an acknowledgement letter on 27 September but still no response.. Any update in your response. Please reply me it will be appreciated


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat 0000
Hi, My application date and acknowledgment date is same as you. Did you contact them for this delay? Have they get back to you?
My lawyer sent email but no response yet.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Nicole91
Congrats dr! Lucky you.Good luck for future endeavours!


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Nicole91
Did you contact them for the application updates before you got your invitation today? If so how did you contact them? Is it via email or call? Also how did they response?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara123
Thanks for reply.. yes our date of lodgement is same .. My agent called them last week and they said we will update you guys soon.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

That’s good. They haven’t respond to my lawyer. Hopefully you will get a positive feedback. Hope for best.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hope for the best


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Nicole91
> Did you contact them for the application updates before you got your invitation today? If so how did you contact them? Is it via email or call? Also how did they response?



Yes I ringed them up becoz my current visa is going to expire soon on 18th Feb so I think mine became an urgent case due to their Christmas break. The point is I don’t think the office has generally processed applications to my date (22 Oct) at all - the first time I called and they said sorry we haven’t started yours yet becoz we had one month break and sounded like they are still processing applications from late september & early oct pool. 

I guess ppl have to wait four months now, you might expect to receive an outcome from them this week or the next. Good luck!


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Nicole91, Thank you for your feedback dr. I will probably ring then too bcoz my visa expires in early March. Anyway good L


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

* Anyway Best If Luck Nicole91


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara123
Did you contact fsc?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat 0000 My agent contacted them today as well via email but I haven’t received no response yet. She might have call them too but she didn’t update anything about it to me. I have to ask my agent if it’s ok that I call them. What about u?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

I called them few times but nobody answered the phone.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat0000
Did you contact them? They just have said to my agent to send an email reminder when she contacted them yesterday. I will probably call them tomorrow or Monday. Bcoz my agent already contacted them yesterday. Plz update how they respond via phone.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara123
My agent called them last week and they said we will update you guys soon. But I haven’t got any response yet. Then I call them several times myself this week but nobody answered the call. If they luckily pick up your ph then please let me know here. It’s just you and who applied same day and no response yet.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

*just you and me


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi , sure I will let know if there is any updates. I don’t know why our applications are hold bcoz I have seen they have given invitation for a client with same points and occupation @ Aussiz group in middle of January.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara
Is that @Aussizz group Brisbane?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat0000 I think it was Melbourne Aussizz. And I today I have been calling them few times but there was no answer.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara 
We have to wait until Monday now


----------



## er.rajeshn (Jan 15, 2019)

When will far south coast visa 489 will reopen. DO any body have information.


----------



## douglasvilarinho (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi. I got invited last November, but I'm still waiting to be grated. I'm a mechanical engineer.


----------



## douglasvilarinho (Feb 9, 2019)

Me!!!!


----------



## douglasvilarinho (Feb 9, 2019)

Any 489 Far South Coast WhatsApp group?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
Any contact from them ?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat0000
They don’t even bother to pick calls both FSC and my agent. I don’t know what to do. Any updates for u? However, I sent an email by myself today. Hopefully, I receive any reply to it tomorrow.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

No reply yet ... Did you send the email to fsc? Someone told me to call exactly at 9;30 am


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat0000 Yes I did today, I send an email directly because my agent ignores my calls . I will try to call tomorrow again.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
Hopefully they will answer your call.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
I got negative outcome


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

#virat0000 sorry about that, what was their reason for the refusal?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Current Australian wasn’t included in the application


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Visa*


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Sily reply


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat000 Oh That’s not good. Does it say about it in the document check list about current visa? They replied to me just asking my agent to contact them.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ Virat000 I suggest you if it doesn’t say in the checklist let them know that you have provided all the documents required as per their website.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

#virat 
FSC tho, don’t understand hw they make their decision, Nichole got a positive outcome last week without including her current visa as well, so don’t understand, maybe it has to do with occupation, what’s ur occupation?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
Yes they mentioned this on their website but my agent didn’t give any importance to their basic requirements.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@kolombo
My occupation was Registered Nurse... Are you waiting for an invitation from Fsc?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Anybody Suggest me can we apply 190 for nsw and 489 fsc with different EOI.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

I mean can we apply for invitation for 190 nsw and 489 fsc at the same time with different EOI numbers ?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Virat0000 said:


> @Thara123
> Yes they mentioned this on their website but my agent didn’t give any importance to their basic requirements.


My stupid agent did the same, i fired him and i'm still figuring out a way to sue him for the losses he caused me.

Yes you can apply for 190 and 489 in two separate EOI's.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Yes Virat you can . I have sent you pm try for review also your case. Just send them email and request


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

Kanwar
Thanks


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@GSM82 
Thanks


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Vurat0000 Yes Virat you can apply for both categories again. Try also to review your case because it’s your agent fault not yours.Btw who was your agent ? Is he based in Melbourne ?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

#virat0000
Yes I’m waiting for ITA enrolled nurse, I was due on the 6/02/2019, me think ur rejection could b as a result of too many applicants for the RN occupation, so they jst hav to find a way to reduce the number and keep the monies. A review in this case might honestly not wrk, as u didn’t include your visa which is a requirement, u can lodge 190, or u wait till they start accepting applications again. Didn’t u apply to other region ?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
Aussizz Group Brisbane.... Don’t trust them... Thank you thara for keep in touch from last few weeks .... I really appreciate that ...


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#kolombo
Thanks for your suggestions. I will apply for a review.. it might be helpful because it wasn’t my fault at all.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#kolombo
6/02/19 ... are you considering this time including holidays period or not


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#kolombo
* I agree review might not work because basic requirements are on their website


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Virat0000 said:


> #kolombo
> 6/02/19 ... are you considering this time including holidays period or not


including the holiday.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Virat0000 said:


> #kolombo
> * I agree review might not work because basic requirements are on their website


If I would be you, I would make a written complaint about the agent. It is a very basic fault which causes waste of time & money. Actually, the agent needs to pay $770 + advisory fees...


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Onurakis
I already lodged a complaint about my agent at MARA.. But RDFSC has nothing to do with this .. Because basic requirements are not met.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Absolutely right, it seems that applying from scratch is the only way...


----------



## imcool10001 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello everyone I am waiting for invite from NSW FSc and it's been 98 days but not invited yet why they r taking so long to invite..
Points breakup 75 including 10 ss.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

#thara, have u received any response from FSC?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Virat0000 said:


> @Onurakis
> I already lodged a complaint about my agent at MARA.. But RDFSC has nothing to do with this .. Because basic requirements are not met.


They responded the complaint?
I already make two complaints against my agent, but they say it's a consumer rights legal problem and they can't do anything.
Useless, i read the whole MARA code of conduct and failing do provide basic documentation is a breach on clauses 2.3 and 2.4 of the code, but even thou they keep saying that and close my complaints.


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

Is there any specific threads for NSW Central West? I have been trying but couldn't find one.


----------



## yw173 (Apr 8, 2018)

*Long waiting after VAC2*

I have not got my visa granted although I have paid the VAC 2 two months ago.
Could anyone share the experience about this?

It should be granted soon after the payment as the DHA says that VAC2 is asked only if they are going to grant the visa.

Really worry about my visa.


----------



## douglasvilarinho (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey guys!
I received my grant February 14th.
I have created a whatsapp group for NSW Far South Coast. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Kolombo They told it being assessed week before last. But no response yet.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

I didn’t get u, they told u it has been assessed or what? I was due for ITA on the 6th of February , enrolled nurse, 65 points. Did u say they issued ITA to an EN last month with 65 points as well ?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Kolombo- Well, obviously there was a miscommunication in between them and my agent. They had emailed my agent asking if I wish to relocate to FSC on 16/01/2019. Then , my agent has sent replied emails on 17/01/2019 and also in two subsequent dates as they didn’t reply back. Because there has been no updates I contacted FSC via email in early February in which they told me they haven’t received any response email from my agent . Then my agent contacted them to tell about how many emails they have been sending. Week before last week FSC told they found my agents emails in spam folder and they have been forwarded to the assessment panel. Since then no reply.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ Kokomo, They have issued ITA for two other Enrolled applications which I witnessed in Facebook for 65 points. Suprisingly, they were lodged on October last year after my application.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

How could they be asking if u wish to relocate to FSC ? Without an ITA, wondering what that means, hopefully you’ll receive an outcome this week.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Kolombo Yeah, they should know that we apply because we want to relocate.I don’t even understand what’s happening. It was good at least I contacted them otherwise they don’t even notice my agents emails. And obviously they haven’t called them although they said they did. Otherwise, this have noticed before.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

*they=my agent.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Kolombo Any updates for your application?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Kolombo Any updates for your application?


 Nothing yet, I’m still patiently waiting. They still haven’t replied u I guess?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Nothing yet, I’m still patiently waiting. They still haven’t replied u I guess?


@Kolombo @Thara123 You guys have applied in October, am I right?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> @Kolombo @Thara123 You guys have applied in October, am I right?


i applied on the 6th of nov 2018.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> i applied on the 6th of nov 2018.


I see... I am not sure whether they have finalised the October applications are not...I am waiting for re-opening and I believe they will not do this before completing the November applications....


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Onurakis Mine was submitted on 26/09/2018 and I am still waiting for a response.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Onurakis Mine was submitted on 26/09/2018 and I am still waiting for a response.


Really? It is really weird...Did any officer contact and asked for any additional info/info in this period (sorry for asking, probably you have already answered this question before)


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Any updates guys from FSC?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Nicole91 Did you apply through an agent or by yourself?


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Nicole91 Did you apply through an agent or by yourself?



Myself, was thinking to save some money so...


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Nicole91, That’s good. I wish could have done the same. FSC they would ask the agent to contact them when I send them an email. I feel like I am constrained. And my agent doesn’t give any priority to my case. They just ask to be patient.


----------



## Nicole91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Nicole91, Thatâ€™️s good. I wish could have done the same. FSC they would ask the agent to contact them when I send them an email. I feel like I am constrained. And my agent doesnâ€™️t give any priority to my case. They just ask to be patient.




Yeah I understand, it’s quite annoying when agent is not doing things properly for you. I know a very good chinese agent, but in this case you can totally do it by yourself. I suggest you contact your agent regularly 
and ask them to clarify the situation.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

It’s really frustrating this long wait. My application has exceeded 5 months already and they are holding it without any updates about it.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> It’s really frustrating this long wait. My application has exceeded 5 months already and they are holding it without any updates about it.


quite unfortunate youve still yet to receive ITA, FSC obviously havent been issuing ITA of late.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Nicole 91, How long did take you to get final confirmation from state government to apply for the visa? I got the email that my application was successful on last Thursday.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

They ask me to wait for the final confirmation from state government. My agent said it wasn’t there on by last Friday.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi guys I am in big trouble now. Haven't heard anything from FSC. My application date was 3rd Nov 2018. My visa is expiring in 15 days and my hope of getting approval from FSC is fading away.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Have anyone received ITA recently ? My occupation is Registered nurse


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ arju99 If your application is overdue better contact them via email or call. If you are calling best time would be between 9 am and 9.30 am. My application was submitted on last September, 2018 and I got the email of successful outcome on 28/02/2019. I am still waiting for the final confirmation and my visa expires in this week too.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> They ask me to wait for the final confirmation from state government. My agent said it wasn’t there on by last Friday.


congrats @Thara123... Do not worry, State Government have 7 days to invite you on the system...


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Thnk u. But my visa expires on 10/03/2019. Waiting fingers crossed.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @ arju99 If your application is overdue better contact them via email or call. If you are calling best time would be between 9 am and 9.30 am. My application was submitted on last September, 2018 and I got the email of successful outcome on 28/02/2019. I am still waiting for the final confirmation and my visa expires in this week too.


I called them today and they told me that my application will be finalised in this week. 
I have no idea what I do at this moment coz my visa is expiring on 20th March. 😰😰


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> Thnk u. But my visa expires on 10/03/2019. Waiting fingers crossed.


What's your plan for visa then?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ arju99 I am just praying for God to get the final invitation from Department. Hopefully, you have sufficient time to apply for your if they going to finalise this week.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @ arju99 I am just praying for God to get the final invitation from Department. Hopefully, you have sufficient time to apply for your if they going to finalise this week.


I am praying to the god that everything will be finalised before my visa expires and I wish you good luck too.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
Congratulations Thara! Nice to hear you got positive outcome


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ Virat 000 Thnx Virat. Yeah finally. It was delayed bcoz of a miscommunication between my agent and FSC. Otherwise I could have received by January. Did you apply again? Try to apply with right documents this time. You will hopefully get it soon and don’t get discouraged from the unfortunate thing happened to you.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@arju99 Good Luck you too mate. 
And I really appreciate every member in this group who share their ideas and situations which allow us to clarify doubts about application.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
I will apply once they re-open for new applications. I will apply by myself this time..


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Congrats @thara, this gives me more confidence regarding my application, did u say u applied with 65 points ? They r obviously inviting ENs without issues, My application will be four months on Wednesday, really nervous. And btw, approvals sometimes come within a week.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat000 They will probably open soon as soon as they clear the back log. Try to increase your points meanwhile so that you can try 190.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Kolombo Yeah they do still invite ENs with 65 points. You will get it soon.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ Kolombo Thank for your wishes.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ Kolombo Thank for your wishes.Yeah my points was 65..


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara
I will as an EN this time as I have dual registration As a registered nurse and an enrolled Nurse... But no luck last time.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ Virat 000 - That’s good. I think they have a good demand for ENs over there. I am just wondering what Isn’t RN a demanding occupation in 189? I would like to know bit info if you know something about it. Sometimes I wonder why RNs don’t apply for 189 bcoz I have seen most of them trying to apply for regional nomination when they have a direct option?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara123
Mostly RN got an invitation for 189 with 70 points plus no additional points will be provided for 189. In my case I have 60 points on my own.. I will either apply for 190 or 489.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat000 I didn’t knew that they need higher points for RN. Then 489/190 will be the best options.


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I have just received an unsuccessful outcome due to the below reasons:

The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
The applicant’s name appears incorrectly on their Skill Select Forms;
The applicant’s name appears incorrectly on their Form R.


But in fact this is totally not true, as my name is 100% correct in both forms and matching all the other documents including passport !

I don’t know of they are going to revise the decision or not but will contact them and see what happens.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Nazeer92 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have just received an unsuccessful outcome due to the below reasons:
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> ...


Hi there, you have a copy of the provided documents, and you have checked them today, am I right? Sometimes people can write their name on the surname area or the opposite...

If you have checked, and if there is no mistake, of course you can send only relevant documents to the officer and highlight the name etc. You should not wait for 3 months more if you did not do something wrong...

By the way, what is your occupation and when did you apply?


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Nazeer92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Yeah everything is perfectly correct including first and family name accordingly. 

My occupation is 233311 Electrical Engineee
Applied on 4th of November.

Total points including FSC is 65


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Engineer*


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nazeer92 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have just received an unsuccessful outcome due to the below reasons:
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> ...


 hey man did u ring them? ive just received an unsuccessful outcome due to the above reasons too, i intend to ring them and explain on the phone too.


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Nazeer92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


yeah I did this morning, I explained that my first and last name was written correctly. They told me to reply to the same email explaining that, and they will get back to me.

Apparently (given name and first name mean the first and middle names) !
Let’s see what happen. It will be harsh if they insist to reject the application for this reason.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nazeer92 said:


> yeah I did this morning, I explained that my first and last name was written correctly. They told me to reply to the same email explaining that, and they will get back to me.
> 
> Apparently (given name and first name mean the first and middle names) !
> Let’s see what happen. It will be harsh if they insist to reject the application for this reason.


they were referring to not including your middle name in some of your application documents, hopefully they dont insist on their decision, your ist name and last are your official names and not the middle.
i guess i will also have to reply to the same email too explaining my situation.


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Nazeer92 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I did this morning, I explained that my first and last name was written correctly. They told me to reply to the same email explaining that, and they will get back to me.
> ...


You also provided first and last names only?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nazeer92 said:


> You also provided first and last names only?


i provided ist and last names only on my form R and skill assessment as they are both my official names, however, my other application documents carries my middle name which is insignificant as both middle and ist names carries same meaning. i dont know my chances tho, i fear for the outcome.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ Nicole 91 or anyone. How many days does it take for the NSW department to issue the invitation once the nomination is successful?


----------



## Nazeer92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Kolombo said:


> Nazeer92 said:
> 
> 
> > You also provided first and last names only?
> ...


Same here, I even got my first visa (visa 476) using the same first and last name !

Hope for the best mate.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Nazeer92 said:


> Same here, I even got my first visa (visa 476) using the same first and last name !
> 
> Hope for the best mate.


i just think they are looking for ways to retain the huge amount of monies they receive from applicants, hope they reply to your querry soon, as SLO on this forum had a similar decision regarding name mismatch overturned last year, waiting this long to receive a negative outcome is quite disastrous.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. Is anyone in the group waiting since November? Its overdue already( my application date was nov 1) and I am so stressed out coz most of the application resulted unsuccessful. I am thinking they are looking for a reason to avoid more people in the region.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello fellow members,
I was advised today that I will not receive any invitation because the places have been filled by NSW. It’s really unfortunate that I lost my money and valueable time by doing everything right. Although, I was nominated by FSC to NSW, they will not issue invitation. It’s really unfortunate. So be mindful guys. I have lost all my trust on these departments.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> I was advised today that I will not receive any invitation because the places have been filled by NSW. It’s really unfortunate that I lost my money and valueable time by doing everything right. Although, I was nominated by FSC to NSW, they will not issue invitation. It’s really unfortunate. So be mindful guys. I have lost all my trust on these departments.


wait wait wait... you have a positive result from FSC but NSW does not invite am I right? And what is next, are they going to invite you after July or what? I mean do you need to apply to FSC again after July?

By the way, an additional info, FSC will not open the new applications until July 2019... (even if they would open, NSW would not invite actually)


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

FSC nominated me to NSW . When they were nominating. there had been places according to FSC manager. Obviously, there is some miscommunication and mismanagement between two departments. Finally, I had to suffer for something I haven’t done.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> FSC nominated me to NSW . When they were nominating. there had been places according to FSC manager. Obviously, there is some miscommunication and mismanagement between two departments. Finally, I had to suffer for something I haven’t done.


really sorry thara...


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah and my curreyvisa expires on Sunday. I am only trying to extend my student visa today only.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Where should I complain about this ?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara
That’s really unfortunate thing happened to you ... I’m really disappointed with fsc


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat000 I know FSC delayed my application and gave a positive outcome. But this time is NSW department who is telling they have reached maximum quota for the financial year. As per my knowledge, there is no maximum quota for 489 provincial subclass.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Virat000 I know FSC delayed my application and gave a positive outcome. But this time is NSW department who is telling they have reached maximum quota for the financial year. As per my knowledge, there is no maximum quota for 489 provincial subclass.


For 190 and 489, there is no a quota which is declared officially, you are right. Most likely they have some internal quotas which we have no idea. I believe that the main reason behind these is the forthcoming elections and it is not fair...


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara123
If they already reached their quota.. they must declared it on their website.. let’s see how fsc deal with the pending applications from November..


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Virat0000 said:


> @thara123
> If they already reached their quota.. they must declared it on their website.. let’s see how fsc deal with the pending applications from November..


totally agree...same story about FSC, they will not open the applications until July, but according to the website of them, it is only suspended temporarily until early 2019....


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara123 
Have you got any official email from NSW department or it’s just your agent who advised you regarding this.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

No I sent an email to both FSC and NSW mentioning how unfair it is. FSC manager replied me and she was very apologetic and mentioned that she will refund my money and proceed a new application on July at no cost. However, I still cannot agree that. Because they cannot repay me six months that I have been waiting for and who knows if they increase points in the future.I thought of complaining both department to NSW obusman.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

It’s really disgusting how they grab our money and work against rules .


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

They have no care about our time and money


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> Itâ€™️s really disgusting how they grab our money and work against rules .


Sorry to hear that. What a loss of precious time and money. 😰😰


----------



## talk2alok (Jun 6, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> I was advised today that I will not receive any invitation because the places have been filled by NSW. Itâ€™️s really unfortunate that I lost my money and valueable time by doing everything right. Although, I was nominated by FSC to NSW, they will not issue invitation. Itâ€™️s really unfortunate. So be mindful guys. I have lost all my trust on these departments.


Please confirm this with Iscah consulting. They will clarify within a day. You will find their email address from the website. Good Luck


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@talk2alok Thank u. I will try it.


----------



## imcool10001 (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear that brother we are also waiting and very saddened after hearing that 
Can u tell the date of ur application when u applied??


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi my application was for Enrolled Nurse applied on 26/09/2018 with 65 points including state. Received positive outcome for application on 28/02/2019. However, NSW refused to send an invitation mentioning that they have issued maximum for this financial year.


----------



## imcool10001 (Jan 19, 2019)

This is not fair we have wasted a lot of time and after 4 to 5 months they are doing this seriously they are working under immigration department it seems like indian clerical departments of government offices


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara123
Are they filled just for your occupation code or for all occupations.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat 000 I am not sure. I couldn’t think of asking about it. I just ended up with so much frustration.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

@thara, there is no guarantee that your occupation will still be there again by july, when they re-open, even with the promise of the manager, they dont care, so just happily collect the refund and dont bother about going to ombudsman, cos that will produce nothing, especially since they warned on their website that evidence of payment receipt does not guarantee an invitation, besides elections r comin up in may, that will determine Australias intake for the coming financial year, so i suggest u look for an alternative.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Kolombo Yeah. But I already an online complaint to Obusman anyway. Let’s see what happens. My question is as to why my successful application dersve an invitation.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Kolombo Yeah. But I already an online complaint to Obusman anyway. Let’s see what happens. My question is as to why my successful application dersve an invitation.


maybe the quota has been filled for EN, have u looked at SA, the have EN on their list, tho it seems work experience is an issue


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Kolombo Don’t we have need to reside in SA inorder to apply?
What happened to your application anyway? Did they consent to review again?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

I also cannot understand why they can’t they invite as soon as they get another quota for EN occupation.Sometimes who people who have applied for both 190 & 489 might refuse their 489 invitations by any chance they get 190 invitation.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

They should consider keeping successful applications to be invited when any place available.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara123
In which are you currently reside... I’m currently in Brisbane so I’m not eligible for SA .... as per my knowledge SA is the best option for immigrants at the moment.


----------



## syedharoonalam (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, A quick question regarding sponsor for subclass 489: Is your first cousin (Uncle's son) an eligible sponsor for this stream?

Because the definition of a relative as per homeaffairs is:

"your partner, child, parent, brother, sister, stepchild, step-parent, stepbrother or stepsister
your grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent"

Thanks!


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat I am based in Melbourne.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi guys, are they able to keep my nomination and send invitation in the due course when there is a position available? Can I enquire about this?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Thara123
I think you should ask them are they just full for Enrolled Nurse or all occupations. Because if they only full for EN’s and someone don’t lodge an application after invitation within 2 months. Then there might be a chance to get an invitation.


----------



## jonjondabahia (Nov 2, 2018)

*Anyone Still Waiting for Invite?*

Does anyone here who applied in November or beginning of December is still waiting for Invite??


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

jonjondabahia said:


> Does anyone here who applied in November or beginning of December is still waiting for Invite??


Yes I am still waiting with no hope at all. 😰😰


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

@Thara123 Does calling FSC really helps to speed up the process ? I called them last Monday and they said I would get the result by week but I'm still waiting. I really afraid of calling them again.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hopefully, you will get the outcome this week. Bcoz they said it.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat000 I will hopefully contact them on Tuesday again.


----------



## Zzd (Nov 12, 2018)

@Thara

You can try apply for Orana as well. They also sponsor EN, although EN is not on their list but its on NSW’s list. I can confirm because I also got invitation from them as well. Here is point and timeline. Enrolled Nurse 55+10. EOI FSC 7/8/18 Invited on 8/11/18. EOI Orana 15/8/18 Invited on 15/1/19. I chose FSC over Orana and now waiting for grant. Good luck


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Zzd do I have to contact Orana region first before submitting application?


----------



## Zzd (Nov 12, 2018)

@Thara

Yes, just like how you apply for FSC. But you need to write a commitment statment and it applys online


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@zzd I applied through an agent, this time I will apply by myself . Can I use the same EOI I used for previous application because my agent is ignoring to provide its password. What should I do?
Plz advise . Thnx heaps for trying to help.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @zzd I applied through an agent, this time I will apply by myself . Can I use the same EOI I used for previous application because my agent is ignoring to provide its password. What should I do?
> Plz advise . Thnx heaps for trying to help.



Unfortunately, Orana is also closed the new applications until July 2019.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Did anyone get an invitation recently from FSC?


----------



## btot01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thara123 said:


> Did anyone get an invitation recently from FSC?



Hi Thara123, I submitted my EOI last November 2018 and has been invited on the first week of February 2019. Just lodged my visa and completed my medical. What's your nominated occupation?


----------



## btot01 (Mar 19, 2019)

I saw a thread for WhatsApp users here in FSC. Is it still active? Who should I send my contact information to? Thanks.


----------



## btot01 (Mar 19, 2019)

jonjondabahia said:


> Does anyone here who applied in November or beginning of December is still waiting for Invite??


Hi - I applied first week of Nov 2018 and got an invite on the first week of Feb 2019. This is for FSC.


----------



## btot01 (Mar 19, 2019)

arju99 said:


> Hi everyone. Is anyone in the group waiting since November? Its overdue already( my application date was nov 1) and I am so stressed out coz most of the application resulted unsuccessful. I am thinking they are looking for a reason to avoid more people in the region.


I think the main reason for the delay is their shutdown during the holidays. I saw their notice and it looked like they were closed for almost a month. We applied on the same week but I received the results 4 months after (Feb 2019). Hopefully you'll get invited soon too, mate.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@btot01 My application was successful by 28/02/2019.But NSW department doesn’t issue my invitation mentioning that all the places has been filled up. I want to know if this is for all occupations or just for Enrolled Nurse.


----------



## btot01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thara123 said:


> @btot01 My application was successful by 28/02/2019.But NSW department doesn’t issue my invitation mentioning that all the places has been filled up. I want to know if this is for all occupations or just for Enrolled Nurse.


Sorry to hear that. I don't know about EN as my pathway is Special Needs Teacher, and I applied with the help of an agent. I was also nervous during the initial stage as they told me that it's all about the availability of the occupation or the region that you're trying to get into. I'm reading through your thread - any news or recent follow-ups?


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara123
I don’t understand one thing .. I also applied on 26 sept and got an acknowledgement on 27 sept... I got an negative outcome on 23 January 2019 It was exactly after 3 months if I don’t count the holidays period but my migration agent hide it from me until 11 of feb from some stupid reasons..So how come you didn’t hear anything from fsc until end of feb.. Was there anything your migration agent hide from you ..


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Virat000 I am not sure. I can be probably. What I know is FSC asked the consent of relocating on 16/01/2019, then my agent send an email from their general office email about consent strait away. The lady in migration agency who handled my case resumed work in early February. Since, there was no response from FSC , I wrote to them in person. Then FSC told your agent has not responded to January email. Then my agent contacted FSC and FSC found the trail of my agent’s email in spam folder. Then I got email about successful nomination on 28/02/2019 and I contacted NSW department on 08/03/2019 and found out they cannot issue invitation for me.


----------



## Zzd (Nov 12, 2018)

*Zzd*



Thara123 said:


> @Virat000 I am not sure. I can be probably. What I know is FSC asked the consent of relocating on 16/01/2019, then my agent send an email from their general office email about consent strait away. The lady in migration agency who handled my case resumed work in early February. Since, there was no response from FSC , I wrote to them in person. Then FSC told your agent has not responded to January email. Then my agent contacted FSC and FSC found the trail of my agent’s email in spam folder. Then I got email about successful nomination on 28/02/2019 and I contacted NSW department on 08/03/2019 and found out they cannot issue invitation for me.


I guess there is no more quota for Enrolled Nurse then, since other occupations still get invitation although they applied in November.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @Virat000 I am not sure. I can be probably. What I know is FSC asked the consent of relocating on 16/01/2019, then my agent send an email from their general office email about consent strait away. The lady in migration agency who handled my case resumed work in early February. Since, there was no response from FSC , I wrote to them in person. Then FSC told your agent has not responded to January email. Then my agent contacted FSC and FSC found the trail of my agentâ€™️s email in spam folder. Then I got email about successful nomination on 28/02/2019 and I contacted NSW department on 08/03/2019 and found out they cannot issue invitation for me.


Hi Thara123, 
Finally I got the outcome and it is exactly same as yours. The accessed my document as successful but they can't nominate this time as the quota for FSC has been used for this year 
This sadly conforms that none of the occupations will be invited until 2018. 
.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

arju99 said:


> Thara123 said:
> 
> 
> > @Virat000 I am not sure. I can be probably. What I know is FSC asked the consent of relocating on 16/01/2019, then my agent send an email from their general office email about consent strait away. The lady in migration agency who handled my case resumed work in early February. Since, there was no response from FSC , I wrote to them in person. Then FSC told your agent has not
> ...


**I mean July 2019


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@arju99
Sorry to hear that mate. What was their solution in this regards?
Are they going to hold the same application until July or do you have to submit a new one?


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @arju99
> Sorry to hear that mate. What was their solution in this regards?
> Are they going to hold the same application until July or do you have to submit a new one?


What they said is very unclear. I understood it as HOLD. (Coz they advised me decide within 2 weeks either to refund my application fee or wait until July 2019 for nomination)


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

arju99 said:


> Thara123 said:
> 
> 
> > @arju99
> ...


**nomination to open.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@arju99
I think your instructions is clear because mine they say they cannot withhold but to submit a new one by July and accept refund for the current one.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@thara123
Did you agree for refund? Or they already give you money back


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@ I ask them to refund since they told I still have to make a new application in July.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> @ I ask them to refund since they told I still have to make a new application in July.


is there a guarantee that EN will be there by july though? i doubt, but if it's still gonna be there. then all good


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

@arju99
Sorry to hear that.... what was your occupation code ?


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Is there any chance for fsc opening their nominations before July?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Manvirjhala said:


> Is there any chance for fsc opening their nominations before July?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Almost impossible...


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Noob10 said:


> I was wondering what the procedure is to get the release letter from the RDA FSC is? My brother got a job in another regional area and when he enquired about the same to the consulting agent they replied that
> "FSC Does not give any release letter. Immigration do not have any set up criteria to update.
> 
> You will have to speak to FSC for the same"
> Is that the same for RDA's? I was told by few that some of them did get the release letter but the others moved on.


Hi I hope they are fine with it.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*489 Invitations*

*Hey Fellows,

Apparently, 489 might never open again. Wait for 491 instead*


----------



## talk2alok (Jun 6, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> *Hey Fellows,
> 
> Apparently, 489 might never open again. Wait for 491 instead*


Reason being? Won't there be new quota allotted from 1st July? SA is still accepting invitations.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

talk2alok said:


> Reason being? Won't there be new quota allotted from 1st July? SA is still accepting invitations.


I have contacted three Regional Agencies and all of them are saying that they will be accepting new applications starting from 1st of July (of course occupational lists and requirements will be updated)...


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Onurakis said:


> talk2alok said:
> 
> 
> > Reason being? Won't there be new quota allotted from 1st July? SA is still accepting invitations.
> ...


May I ask which ones those three are ?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

plcaau said:


> May I ask which ones those three are ?


FSC, Orana and Southern Inland... Of course they are sharing the current information, I mean the things may change until July...


----------



## Subrat (May 23, 2019)

*Subrat*



Noob10 said:


> HI Noob, I suggest it is better you go through the link which I gave you since it covers all your doubts.. If you have any queries post that we can try to answer you.


Had it sorted. They don't provide a release letter but as long you are working and living in a regional area, you will need to notify the corresponding RDA as well as them with a courtesy mail at least[/QUOTE]

Hi Noob10,

I am in the same situation right now, So, can I just drop them a courtesy mail with my offer letter from Adelaide and move them without taking the release letter?

Thanks,
Subrat


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi guys! Is anyone here whose application is approved and nomination is on HOLD from last financial year? They said the nomination will open in early July.


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

Yes i am having same situation waiting now from very long time . Do you have any update?? 
Have u mailed them ?


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Jarot said:


> Yes i am having same situation waiting now from very long time . Do you have any update??
> Have u mailed them ?


No updates yet. This is what I've found in their web.
"We anticipate that we will be re-opening applications for sponsorship for the Far South Coast region in early July, and applicants should monitor the Skilled Regional Sponsorship page on our website for updates, which will be listed as soon as the information is available."

I haven't emailed them yet but thinking to do on Monday. Did you emailed them?


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

I have mailed them yesterday through my id but I think I should ask my consultant to mail them because I applied through him.
It's really frustrating we have waited a long long way but still these guys(fsc) don't have any shame at all.
All states started working slowly or gradually but they are just sleeping. 
I don't have ur contact number so plzz update anything regarding ur case here and I'll also if got reply from them.
Best of luck🙏🏻👌


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

For sure. Good luck to you too. 
They started only on August in previous years. We can only hope they will open in July. They simply do not care about us, which is very frustrating.
arot;14900842]I have mailed them yesterday through my id but I think I should ask my consultant to mail them because I applied through him.
It's really frustrating we have waited a long long way but still these guys(fsc) don't have any shame at all.
All states started working slowly or gradually but they are just sleeping. 
I don't have ur contact number so plzz update anything regarding ur case here and I'll also if got reply from them.
Best of luckðŸ™️Â�ðŸÂ�»ðŸ‘Œ[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi, Did you guys put the application on hold? I am in the same situation. They approved mine in February but nominations were closed. So they asked me to withdraw and send a new one when it’s is opened again in July. They told they will fast track the new one.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

And I emailed them recently. They advised if they are opened it should be mentioned on the website.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Thara123 said:


> And I emailed them recently. They advised if they are opened it should be mentioned on the website.


how confident are you that EN will still be on their new list? orana just reopened last week with EN still on their list but with crazy conditions attached to the list making it difficult to get ITA, hopefully FSC and others dont follow suit.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Guys nsw 489 and 190 is out, @thara FSC doesnt have EN on their list, only murray, southern and orana was updated as having Enrolled nurse, however, southern inland out not to have EN on their list. i'm not sure if the regions are done updating their list though.


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Could you please throw some lights on the IT jobs in the Far South Coast. They have included 261313 in their regional list, so I need some information regarding this.


Appreciate your time and response.

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please throw some lights on the IT jobs in the Far South Coast. They have included 261313 in their regional list, so I need some information regarding this.
> 
> ...


have they reopened their skilled list? i thought they closed


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Finally they are reopening from August 1st.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#kolombo
What was the crazy condition orana attached with EN? I believe there was none


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

*SOL for FSC - 2019/2020*

Here is the new list for FSC;

https://www.rdafsc.com.au/wp-conten...tions-for-Nomination-RDA-FSC-RCB-JUL-2019.pdf


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

It's surprising to see the eligibility criteria, as for most of the occupactions it is required to have 8 IELTS band equivalent. What the heck is this? 
Will it gonna matter for someone like me, whose application was approved on January 2018 but waiting for nomination from department?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Here is the new list for FSC;
> 
> https://www.rdafsc.com.au/wp-conten...tions-for-Nomination-RDA-FSC-RCB-JUL-2019.pdf


enrolled nursing is no longer there , funny how they are asking for IELTS band 8


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Jarot said:


> Yes i am having same situation waiting now from very long time . Do you have any update??
> Have u mailed them ?


Hi Jarot. Have you been contacted by FSC? Or did you contacted them regarding nomination? They said they gonna contact us in July.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi guys, So unfortunately Enrolled Nurse is not available in the FSC skill list.
I wish I didn’t withdraw my approved application in February. However ,my agent and FSC manager pursuaded me to withdraw my application in March reassuring me to lodge new application by July 2019 (which was supposed to be fast tracked as per managers ‘ words). I reluctantly withdrew It although I wanted to to see what they do for the approved application by July. It is very disheartening that we all had to wait for months to find out this In my case, I wonder there was so much mistakes on the hand of my previous agent and FSC manager as their communication was not active to find out that the email about my consent to relocate was hiding in spam folder for over month until I had to inquire them for the extended delay. Is there any place I can complain about my agent? For not providing a genuine client service.Thnx in advance.


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

Is there anyone who got only positive assessment but no invite and told to wait until July by FSC for new quota ??


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
please mail me on this I'd I need to discuss with you guys because here we are not able to talk whoever relates to above query plz mail me


----------



## pathaknilesh007 (May 25, 2019)

Kolombo said:


> have they reopened their skilled list? i thought they closed


even am waiting.... got 60 + 10 points till now.. any chances?


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Could you please tell me how to pay fee for the 489 application as we need to send the receipt alongwith other documents.


Thanks
Baljeet


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Finally got the 489 invitation from FSC today. Good luck for all whose application was on HOLD from last year.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

arju99 Congrats mate! Can you tell which occupation was yours? Is your job code still in new occupational list as well?


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

My occupation is Registered nurse.


Thara123 said:


> arju99 Congrats mate! Can you tell which occupation was yours? Is your job code still in new occupational list as well?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Is it still in their list with the same requirements and your profiles matched with current requirements?


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nope. It all was based on previous profile with 60+10 points.


Thara123 said:


> Is it still in their list with the same requirements and your profiles matched with current requirements?


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

It’s good. I regret now for withdrawing my application. I don’t know why my agent persuaded me to withdraw my application of Enrolled Nurse which was approved in feb 2019. If I left it until today, I could have received mine too.


----------



## Virat0000 (Dec 12, 2018)

#Thara123
Did you allly for orana on 1 August ?


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

For all the people in FSW regional lets connect via some group and if you have any please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## btot01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Received our grant last Aug. 29, 2019 after 6.5 months and is now preparing for the big move. Is anyone here familiar with the region? Any thoughts? Looking forward to your replies. Thanks!


----------



## sysafi (Oct 29, 2019)

*Visa Granted*

Hello Everyone, 
My 489 Visa got approved. I wanted to share the news to all of you 
Anyone who is looking to move to FSC by early next year, Please get in touch 
This is my first post as well  , Many thanks & Have a good day


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Sysafi,
When did you applied your visa?


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Iam also planning to move in Jan 2020.visa approved in aug 2019.please pm me your number


----------



## sysafi (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi Arju99,
If i reckon it was sometime early this year, Jan/Feb 2019. 
Hope this helps, Many thanks


----------



## sysafi (Oct 29, 2019)

Congratulations, I will PM you


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

Is Wollongong is part of the "far south cost" ( mentioned in 489 list)?
I would like to know the job prospects of software engineer and automobile engineer of this location, would like to apply for the family sponsored 491 visa category if software engineer or engineering technologist will be the part of the list.


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey arju what's your status have you got granted?? Or waiting and when did you lodged your Visa?


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

And is there any difference for people who got granted after 16 November 2019 ??? For 489 visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jarot said:


> And is there any difference for people who got granted after 16 November 2019 ??? For 489 visa


The visa conditions for 489 will be same irrespective of the date of the grant
Those applying under 491 only will have new conditions imposed

Cheers


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Jarot said:


> Hey arju what's your status have you got granted?? Or waiting and when did you lodged your Visa?


Applied on 28 August. 
Co contacted on Nov 25
Still waiting for a grant.


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

Any update guys ?


----------



## Jarot (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey everyone applied on 14th aug 19 still waiting for grant what about you guys ??


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi Guys, I am happy to inform that received invitation for 190 from Vic last month after I completed my Bachelor of Nursing in December, 2019. I am happy that I didn’t receive 489 invitation of FSC last year as they ran out of quota of Enrolled Nurse. This showed me that something happens for something better. Never give up guys. May all you guys be successful in your endeavours to PR one day. 😊


----------

